# El hilo oficial de las bondades de la multiculturalidad



## Premianenc (15 Nov 2011)

He creado este hilo para ir recopilando los beneficios de la inmigración masiva y de la Alianza de Civilizaciones en nuestro país, para que los progres de mierda vean cómo nos favorece este impulsado por el PPSOE. Empiezo:
El autor del crimen a cuchilladas en Bilbao es
Lugar: Bilbao. Nacionalidad: iraní. Víctimas: 1 víctima mortal y 6 heridos graves.


En fin, id añadiendo sucesos protagonizados por pagapensiones en España, indicando lugar, nacionalidad del criminal y víctimas. Así dejaremos claro de una vez por todas a dónde nos lleva el multiculturalismo.


----------



## luisete99 (15 Nov 2011)

Lo malo que muchos nunca los conoceremos porque en los medios no interesan destaparlos,y otros son encubiertos solo con iniciales;pero la iniciativa no es mala,eso si,trafico de drogas,robos pequeños,cobre...........demasiadas paginas podriamos llenar.

Saludos.


----------



## Premianenc (15 Nov 2011)

luisete99 dijo:


> Lo malo que muchos nunca los conoceremos porque en los medios no interesan destaparlos,y otros son encubiertos solo con iniciales;pero la iniciativa no es mala,eso si,trafico de drogas,robos pequeños,cobre...........demasiadas paginas podriamos llenar.
> 
> Saludos.



Cierto, pero existen medios alternativos que sí que informan. Y cuando la cosa canta demasiado, sí que sale. Pero es cierto que es difícil llegar a conocer todos los delitos y crímenes en los que están implicados esos adorables pagapensiones que vienen a enriquecernos culturalmente. Saludos y a ver cuántos casos logramos recopilar.


----------



## Iron John (15 Nov 2011)

Detienen a un actor de "Doctor Mateo" por agredir a varios policas
OTR PRESS. MADRID 







Ricardo Nkosi Kiala, que interpretaba a Moruba en la serie, fue arrestado con otras 4 personas

Actualizada 15/11/2011 a las 00:04

El actor y modelo de origen angoleño Ricardo Nkosi Kiala, que trabajó en la serie Doctor Mateo, fue detenido este fin de semana en Madrid junto a otras cuatro personas después de agredir presuntamente a varios agentes al intentar impedir que detuvieran a un individuo buscado por la Policía. Ricardo Nkosi daba vida a Moruba en la ficción de Antena 3 Doctor Mateo, que se despidió definitivamente de la parrilla en julio de este año, además de haber trabajado en High School Musical y ser finalista del concurso Mister Madrid 2010.

Los hechos en los que fue detenido el actor, según fuentes cercanas a la investigación, sucedieron el sábado por la tarde cuando dos agentes localizaron a un individuo que tenía una reclamación policial en vigor en la calle Javier de Miguel del distrito de Puente de Vallecas. Al proceder a su identificación, el individuo comenzó a proferirles insultos y amenazas de muerte. En pocos instantes, los policías se vieron rodeados por una multitud de personas que intentaban auxiliar al reclamado. Al percatarse de la llegada de más efectivos, las personas allí congregadas comenzaron a dispersarse y se dieron a la fuga por las calles adyacentes, si bien consiguieron dar el alto y detener a los cinco autores de la agresión, entre los que se encontraba el actor Ricardo Nkosi Kiala.

Todos ellos, varones y con entre 19 y 53 años de edad, fueron arrestados por un presunto delito de atentado a agentes de la autoridad y lesiones.


----------



## Me parece que... (15 Nov 2011)

*Ahí va mi aportación:*







En la _afoto_: Alí Agag, Mohamed Correa, Walter Costa, Hassan Pérez (el bigotes), Wilson Camps, Abderramán Álvarez-Cascos, Yusuf González Pons, Wilson Crespo, Radu Bárcenas y Mohamed López Viejo






Osama Millet






Walter Fabra






Radovan Diaz Ferrán






Mohamed Ruiz Mateos


----------



## luisete99 (17 Nov 2011)

Desarticulada una banda que estafaba por internet en toda Espaa desde Zaragoza | Heraldo.es

Desarticulada una banda que estafaba en toda España desde Zaragoza



> Una banda compuesta por tres ciudadanos de origen subsahariano residentes en Zaragoza que realizaba compras por Internet utilizando datos de tarjetas de crédito usurpados a sus propietarios, ha sido desarticulada por la Policía, ha informado este jueves la Jefatura Superior de Policía de Aragón.
> 
> En la Operación, denominada 'Guinness-Shooper', llevada a cabo por el Cuerpo Nacional de Policía y la Guardia Civil, se ha detenido al cabecilla de la organización criminal, identificado como K. A., varón, de 41 años de edad, experto en informática, y dos adjuntos.
> 
> ...



Venian a pagarnos las pensiones.............y a robarnoslas tambien.

Saludos.


----------



## Premianenc (17 Nov 2011)

luisete99 dijo:


> Desarticulada una banda que estafaba por internet en toda Espaa desde Zaragoza | Heraldo.es
> 
> Desarticulada una banda que estafaba en toda España desde Zaragoza
> 
> ...



¿Y si uno de los perjudicados por estas mafias resulta ser de izquierdas... seguirá con sus fantasías multiculturalistas?ienso:


----------



## Premianenc (17 Nov 2011)

Joder: iraníes, angoleños, nigerianos... ¡Qué variedad! Parecemos la cárcel del Tercer Mundo.


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

Hola, una pequeña aportación a este hilo de intelectuales:
La "codicia" de una empresa española mató a 500 pobres, según la Seguridad Social de Panamá · ELPAÍS.com
La viuda negra española mató a tiros y descuartizó en Austria a sus parejas - La Opinión A Coruña
Cadena perpetua para un espaol que mat a un alemn por celos - ABC.es


----------



## Seamus (17 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Hola, una pequeña aportación a este hilo de intelectuales:
> La "codicia" de una empresa española mató a 500 pobres, según la Seguridad Social de Panamá · ELPAÍS.com
> La viuda negra española mató a tiros y descuartizó en Austria a sus parejas - La Opinión A Coruña
> Cadena perpetua para un espaol que mat a un alemn por celos - ABC.es



Vale. Una empresa (que no entiende de multiculturalidades) y dos casos de junio de este año. Bien, bien. Recojo tu guante.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (17 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Hola, una pequeña aportación a este hilo de intelectuales:
> La "codicia" de una empresa española mató a 500 pobres, según la Seguridad Social de Panamá · ELPAÍS.com
> La viuda negra española mató a tiros y descuartizó en Austria a sus parejas - La Opinión A Coruña
> Cadena perpetua para un espaol que mat a un alemn por celos - ABC.es



El 60% de los presos encarcelados en España en la última década son extranjeros
El número de reclusos nacionales sólo han crecido un 29%.
El de foráneos, un 228%. 
El 35% de los internos son inmigrantes.


----------



## Seamus (17 Nov 2011)

Empiezo (hoy, 17 de noviembre) con lo de la chica dominicana asesinada por el colombiano.

El asesino confeso de la menor de Collado Villalba asegura que la mató "en un arrebato" - 20minutos.es - El medio social


----------



## Wodans (17 Nov 2011)

Me parece que... dijo:


> *Ahí va mi aportación:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justamente son esos los más interesados en el multiculturalismo y la inmigración masiva que tanto os gusta a la progrería.


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> El 60% de los presos encarcelados en España en la última década son extranjeros
> El número de reclusos nacionales sólo han crecido un 29%.
> El de foráneos, un 228%.
> El 35% de los internos son inmigrantes.



Un intelectual utiliza el argumento de que el número de reclusos nacionales sólo ha crecido un 29% en la última década y el de reclusos foráneos ha crecido un 228% en una década. De acuerdo, intelectuales:

- Comparen el incremento de foráneos con el incremento de reclusos foráneos en una década.

- Comparen el incremento de españoles en la última década con el incremento de reclusos españoles.

¿Cuál es el mayor incremento de reclusos en relación al incremento de población?¿El de extranjeros o el de españoles?

Supongo que no sabrán hacer esa comparación. Se lo explico con un ejemplo muy sencillo: si el incremento de españoles es del 10% en una década y el de reclusos el 20%, entonces el incremento de reclusos es el doble en relación al incremento de población. Si el incremento de población foránea es del 500 % y el incremento de reclusos es del 500%, el incremento de reclusos es igual al incremento de población (son números al azar).

También hay que analizar los datos de las edades de la población foránea en relación a las edades de la población reclusa. 

Entiendo que es demasiado esfuerzo intelectual para quien apenas entiende una estadística tendenciosa.

Por otro lado, y como ex-trabajador en los juzgados, señalarles que un juez dicta prisión preventiva cuando no hay un domicilio conocido y por riesgo de fuga. ¿Podrían sacar las estadísticas de reclusos con sentencia firme y no en prisión preventiva? 

Da igual, no voy a convencer a nadie. El primitivismo se combate desde la cuna, no en un foro. Les dejo con su "hilo oficial".


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

Seamus dijo:


> Empiezo (hoy, 17 de noviembre) con lo de la chica dominicana asesinada por el colombiano.
> 
> El asesino confeso de la menor de Collado Villalba asegura que la mató "en un arrebato" - 20minutos.es - El medio social



Mira, hasta el periódico "Los Andes" llegan las noticias de España:
Espaa: acuchilla a nueve vecinos y mata a dos y a su hijo - Diario Los Andes
Uy! Perdón, que el asesino no era extranjero (aunque fue más efectivo que el iraní, particularmente con la madre y su hijo). ¿cuándo fue? Ah, el 1 de noviembre de este mes. ¿Me buscas algún asesino extranjero ese mismo día? Gracias,

Por cierto, este asesino de tres personas es un número en la estadística. Igual que será un número:
- La colombiana que para sacar a su familia adelante se presta a venir con droga metida en su cuerpo y es detenida en el aeropuerto.
- El ucraniano que se emborracha y se ve involucrado en una pelea con lesionados. Resulta que el juez ve riesgo de fuga pues no vive en el mismo lugar que pone en su permiso de residencia.

2 extranjeros y 1 español para las estadísticas.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Hola, una pequeña aportación a este hilo de intelectuales:
> La "codicia" de una empresa española mató a 500 pobres, según la Seguridad Social de Panamá · ELPAÍS.com
> La viuda negra española mató a tiros y descuartizó en Austria a sus parejas - La Opinión A Coruña
> Cadena perpetua para un espaol que mat a un alemn por celos - ABC.es



Hasta que lleguen a las 5.000 victimas Españolas que llevan muertas a manos de nuestros entrañables marrones aún queda trayecto noi......Menos Mal que nos tenían que Pagar las Pensionejh...:cook::rolleye::fiufiu::8:::bla:


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Hasta que lleguen a las 5.000 victimas Españolas que llevan muertas a manos de nuestros entrañables marrones aún queda trayecto noi......Menos Mal que nos tenían que Pagar las Pensionejh...:cook::rolleye::fiufiu::8:::bla:



Increible que haya enfermos mentales que se monten estas cifras. ¿marrones? ¿5.000 víctimas? Creo que en esto no te darán la razón ni el resto de los intelectuales que proclaman en este foro la criminalización de los inmigrantes.


----------



## SnakePlissken (17 Nov 2011)

Hola



MAS ALLA dijo:


> Un intelectual utiliza el argumento de que el número de reclusos nacionales sólo ha crecido un 29% en la última década y el de reclusos foráneos ha crecido un 228% en una década. De acuerdo, intelectuales:
> *****
> Da igual, no voy a convencer a nadie. El primitivismo se combate desde la cuna, no en un foro. Les dejo con su "hilo oficial".



Si, que si. Es logico. 
Si tengo 1000 y 10 son malos y paso a tener 2000 y 30 malos se incrementa el porcentaje (sean foraneos o no).

Lo que parece que no quieres ver es que YA TENIAMOS BASTANTE CON LOS 10 DE AQUI. NO HACIA FALTA IMPORTAR MAS DE FUERA.

¿Te queda claro ya o te hago un croquis?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Increible que haya enfermos mentales que se monten estas cifras. ¿marrones? ¿5.000 víctimas? Creo que en esto no te darán la razón ni el resto de los intelectuales que proclaman en este foro la criminalización de los inmigrantes.



Eso lo sera tú Sra. Madre Mamarracho......


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

SnakePlissken dijo:


> Hola
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veamos, si se pasa en 10 años de 400.000 a 4.000.000 de foráneos, el incremento global de foráneos es de un 1000%. Si los reclusos foráneos aumentan un 228% por ciento (redondeemos en un 250%), resulta que la criminalidad entre extranjeros se ha reducido en un 75%.
Esas cifras estarían también manipuladas (lo reconozco) pues en las cifras de reclusos extranjeros hay muchos que son "pillados" en el aeropuerto, no son residentes, ni regulares ni irregulares.


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Eso lo sera tú Sra. Madre Mamarracho......



Perdón, creí que esa cifra se la había montado alguien y Vd. la había dado por cierta, no creí que se la hubiera montado Vd. Gracias por la aclaración.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (17 Nov 2011)

Miraté LD pedazo de REDTROLLACO......Venga ve a colocar las Mochilas en el Metro que necesitaís un Milagro esta vez para continuar mangoneando 8 años más One More Time Again...:XX:


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Miraté LD pedazo de REDTROLLACO......Venga ve a colocar las Mochilas en el Metro que necesitaís un Milagro esta vez para continuar mangoneando 8 años más One More Time Again...:XX:



...Lo dicho.


----------



## Me parece que... (17 Nov 2011)

Wodans dijo:


> Justamente son esos los más interesados en el multiculturalismo y la inmigración masiva que tanto os gusta a la progrería.



... Antes que 1 PPPSOE-pro-banqueroflauta, 14 Mohameds, 9 Wilsons y 64 Svetlanas (más si estan buenas), por supuesto....


----------



## cocinerobasura (17 Nov 2011)

mi noticia personal: no me han contratado en una cafetería catalana por tener segundo apellido catalán por lo que he visto es mejor carecer de apellido.


----------



## SnakePlissken (17 Nov 2011)

Hola



MAS ALLA dijo:


> Veamos, si se pasa en 10 años de 400.000 a 4.000.000 de foráneos, el incremento global de foráneos es de un 1000%. Si los
> ****
> reclusos extranjeros hay muchos que son "pillados" en el aeropuerto, no son residentes, ni regulares ni irregulares.



Parece que si, que necesitas el croquis.

Con mi comentario te digo que si, que bien, que de puta madre, que los porcentajes son los que son.. pero.. sencillamente, los porcentajes me dan igual. ¿Porque? Sencillo, a ver si ahora lo entiendes.

Si habia 100 delincuentes (100 Españoles) y ahora hay 1000 delincuentes (Españoles e Inmigrantes) ME LA PELA QUE LOS DE FUERA EN ESOS 1000 SEAN 10 , 20 o 500 EL CASO ES QUE SOBRAN, CON LOS DELINCUENTES CON NACIONALIDAD YA TENIAMOS Y TENEMOS BASTANTE.

¿Te queda claro ya o pasamos a lo de "la B con la A .. BAAAA.. la B con la E... BEEEE"?


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (17 Nov 2011)

Como no, ya tenemos al ciberpepiño de turno intentando trollear el hilo. Que velocidad, como acuden de inmediato a cualquier hilo políticamente incorrecto que se abre para ladrar sus soplapolleces, intentando que la gente no hable de lo que no interesa a los de arriba. Enhorabuena, la casta os lo agradecerá. :bla:


----------



## Faunodemar (17 Nov 2011)

Algunos datos... para el debate.... son de 2007 parece, pero algo se puede extrapolar..?

¿Se puede suponer que los delincuentes de los que dicen que "se desconoce" la nacionalidad habría que incorporarlos al grupo de extranjeros? A no ser que coincidan con discapacitados que por imposibilidad de comunicación efectiva haya resultado imposible averiguar su nacionalidad... claro. Es posible... claro.

Si a alguien se le dan los porcentajes.... 

Una gráfica y tal... con el primer post de ahí dentro..? 

¿Quiere alguien despejar esa "*X*"? que a mi me da la risa...:fiufiu:

FORO POLICIA &bull; Ver Tema - Estadísticas de delincuencia en España en 2007



> > Me llama mucho la atención que en el cómputo global de delincuencia a nivel nacional, solo corresponda un 30% a los extranjeros. Creía que era bastante más. Y más aún que el mayor porcentaje de ese 30% de delincuencia extranjera, corresponda a delincuentes americanos... no me imaginaba estos datos.
> 
> 
> 
> Si, es un 30%, pero las estadísticas hay que interpretarlas. Ese 30% quiere decir que el 30% de esos 135.000 condenados son extranjeros, pero si lo interpretas respecto a la población total de extranjeros es una tasa bastante más elevada comparando con el 70% restante de españoles; es decir, que si de 46 millones de personas que hay en España aprox, 94500 (70% de 135000) son condenados españoles nos sale un porcentaje "*X*", pero si comprobamos el número de extranjeros que habitan en España (aproximadamente 5 millones de personas) y lo comparamos con los 40500 condenados pués evidentemente nos sale una media bastante más alta.


----------



## MAS ALLA (17 Nov 2011)

Alejandrito Felnandes dijo:


> Como no, ya tenemos al ciberpepiño de turno intentando trollear el hilo. Que velocidad, como acuden de inmediato a cualquier hilo políticamente incorrecto que se abre para ladrar sus soplapolleces, intentando que la gente no hable de lo que no interesa a los de arriba. Enhorabuena, la casta os lo agradecerá. :bla:



No sé si se refiere a mí. Si es así, me ofende un poco que me relacione con algún partido político, y más con el que insinua. En este hilo el políticamente incorrecto soy yo. Perdón por interrumpirles. Les dejo con sus solitarios.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (17 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> No sé si se refiere a mí. Si es así, me ofende un poco que me relacione con algún partido político, y más con el que insinua. *En este hilo el políticamente incorrecto soy yo*. Perdón por interrumpirles. Les dejo con sus solitarios.



:XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

No, si aún se lo creerá y todo, el pardillo :rolleye:


----------



## pagaloquedebes (17 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> No sé si se refiere a mí. Si es así, me ofende un poco que me relacione con algún partido político, y más con el que insinua. En este hilo el políticamente incorrecto soy yo. Perdón por interrumpirles. Les dejo con sus solitarios.



pásate por cualquier juzgado, interrumpe un momento su trabajo y pregúntales hasta donde están de los inmigrantes, saldrás rápido de dudas.


----------



## anorellenodepolla (18 Nov 2011)

Premianenc dijo:


> He creado este hilo para ir recopilando los beneficios de la inmigración masiva y de la Alianza de Civilizaciones en nuestro país, para que los progres de mierda vean cómo nos favorece este impulsado por el PPSOE. Empiezo:
> El autor del crimen a cuchilladas en Bilbao es
> Lugar: Bilbao. Nacionalidad: iraní. Víctimas: 1 víctima mortal y 6 heridos graves.
> 
> ...



90% de violaciones en la misma ciudad obra de jovenes magrebis


----------



## luisete99 (18 Nov 2011)

¿Sabeis lo peor de todo esto de la multi?Que si nos cargamos un HDLP inmi que roba,por ejemplo,entra en mi casa y yo lo pillo y le destrozo la cabeza,sere condenado dos veces en el mismo juicio,por homicidio(veremos si me sirve siendo nacional defensa propia)y por racista.

Saludos.


----------



## Wodans (18 Nov 2011)

Me parece que... dijo:


> ... Antes que 1 PPPSOE-pro-banqueroflauta, 14 Mohameds, 9 Wilsons y 64 Svetlanas (más si estan buenas), por supuesto....



Si no estuvieras en los mundos de Yupi, verías que una Svetlana lo tiene mucho más jodido para entrar y nacionalizarse que un Mohamed y ya no digamos que un Wilson. No hay más que ver las estadísticas de inmigrantes.

La casta, incluyendo Estados y bancos, además de ser los responsables de haber llenado el país de tercermundistas, son quienes promocionan la propaganda pro-inmigración, y vosotros, como buenos tontos útiles, les hacéis de voceros.


----------



## Usaurio (18 Nov 2011)

Un profesor de español para inmigrantes muere en Mérida apuñalado por un exalumno

Detenido en Mataró por abusar sexualmente de una disminuida psíquica

Desarticulada una banda de ladrones de pisos que actuó tres veces en Medina - El Día de Valladolid Digital


----------



## MAS ALLA (18 Nov 2011)

La Polica australiana detiene a un vallisoletano por un alijo de cocana. elnortedecastilla.es

Uno de los mayores en la historia de Australia. Españoles por el mundo batiendo records!:fiufiu:


----------



## MAS ALLA (18 Nov 2011)

Algunos otros ejemplos al azar de españoles haciendo patria (cuando la situación económica de España empeore podríamos empezar a plantearnos hacer intercambio de prisioneros con otros paises para sustituir a los presos estranjeros por españoles::

Uruguay: español arrestado con carga de droga - Terra Perú

Un español vestido de cura, arrestado por narcotráfico en - Taringa!

Español arrestado en Ereván por tráfico de drogas será juzgado en Armenia | Sucesos | RIA Novosti

Condenado por pornografía infantil el cura español arrestado en Chile - Sociedad - La Opinión A Coruña

Arrestado en Marruecos un español con una tonelada de resina de cannabis en su yate

noticias - Un español arrestado en el puerto de Tánger con 167 Kg de chira

Español detenido por narcotráfico e investigan a su esposa empleada de la ONU - elEconomista.es

Un español, detenido en Lima por intentar llevar droga a España | Intereconomía | 627430

Detenido un español quien intentó sacar cocaína de Perú: La Voz de Rusia

Español fue detenido en aeropuerto de Arequipa con cocaína líquida | RPP NOTICIAS

No os pongo las noticias en otros idiomas para que no os asustéis.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (18 Nov 2011)

*Un marroquí con antecedentes incendia un coche-patrulla e intenta quemar vivo a un Policía Local en Salt (Gerona)*

Un marroquí con antecedentes incendia un coche-patrulla e intenta quemar vivo a un Policía Local en Salt (Gerona) | Alerta Digital

Tomad multiculti ::


----------



## MAS ALLA (18 Nov 2011)

Requiem por Tatiana (este lo intentó y lo consiguió):
Un hombre asesina a su pareja en la zona del Parque Bruil de Zaragoza | Heraldo.es


----------



## pagaloquedebes (18 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Algunos otros ejemplos al azar de españoles haciendo patria (cuando la situación económica de España empeore podríamos empezar a plantearnos hacer intercambio de prisioneros con otros paises para sustituir a los presos estranjeros por españoles::
> 
> 
> Español detenido por narcotráfico e investigan a su esposa empleada de la ONU - elEconomista.es
> ...



esto, igual estoy equivocado, pero solo me ha dado por clicar a ese y:


> La Policía de Bolivia detuvo a un español acusado de intentar enviar 30 kilos de cocaína a su país e investigan a su esposa, de la misma nacionalidad y funcionaria de la ONU en La Paz, informó hoy el ministro boliviano de Gobierno (Interior), Sacha Llorenti.
> 
> Llorenti y el jefe de la Fuerza Especial de Lucha Contra el Narcotráfico, coronel Gonzalo Quezada, presentaron en rueda de prensa al español *José María Gonzales Galán*, detenido el jueves en La Paz, tras ser identificado como remitente de tres sacos postales con alfombras, sábanas y textiles indígenas impregnados con droga.
> 
> Llorenti dijo que Gonzales trabajó en el Programa de Voluntariado de Naciones Unidas y que la Policía también investiga a su esposa, la española *Silvia Felipe Gonzales*, acreditada en Bolivia como funcionaria del organismo, pero no se encuentra en este país.



Gonzale*s* o Gonzale*z*??

y desde cuando en España marido y mujer comparten apellido? eso no es en America y por ahi?¿


----------



## pagaloquedebes (18 Nov 2011)

Alejandrito Felnandes dijo:


> *Un marroquí con antecedentes incendia un coche-patrulla e intenta quemar vivo a un Policía Local en Salt (Gerona)*
> 
> Un marroquí con antecedentes incendia un coche-patrulla e intenta quemar vivo a un Policía Local en Salt (Gerona) | Alerta Digital
> 
> Tomad multiculti ::



la diferencia entre estas noticias, y las que cuelga el progre, es que estas son actuales, y las otras son bastante viejas, vaya, que por cada delito que comete un español habiendo 40 millones de españoles, un inmi comete como 20 veces mas siendo una población de 7 millones... vamos, que ya puede rebuscar todo lo que quiera el progre este, que sale perdiendo busque lo que busque.

lo dicho, que pregunte en un juzgado, veras que risa.

pd, expulsan al hermano por delincuente y a el no se le ocurre otra cosa que pegarle fuego a un coche patrulla que pagamos todos, y casi a un policia.
vaya tela... acordaros de votar PxC, no para que gane, pero si para que exponga estos temas que el puto bipartidismo no quiere hablar.


----------



## MAS ALLA (18 Nov 2011)

Como para dejar que tu hija se junte con un español (otra rusa, la del post anterior supongo que también sería rusa aunque con nacionalidad kazaka). Este es un poquito más antiguo, no de este mes, como el post anterior. Que nos pasa con las rusas, ¿lo tendremos en los genes?:
Condenado a 21 años de prisión el asesino de la mujer rusa Svetlana · ELPAÍS.com


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (18 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Como para dejar que tu hija se junte con un español (otra rusa, la del post anterior supongo que también sería rusa aunque con nacionalidad kazaka). Este es un poquito más antiguo, no de este mes, como el post anterior. Que nos pasa con las rusas, ¿lo tendremos en los genes?:
> Condenado a 21 años de prisión el asesino de la mujer rusa Svetlana · ELPAÍS.com



¿ A tí te pagan por cada chorrada que sueltas? :bla:


----------



## MAS ALLA (18 Nov 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> la diferencia entre estas noticias, y las que cuelga el progre, es que estas son actuales, y las otras son bastante viejas, vaya, que por cada delito que comete un español habiendo 40 millones de españoles, un inmi comete como 20 veces mas siendo una población de 7 millones... vamos, que ya puede rebuscar todo lo que quiera el progre este, que sale perdiendo busque lo que busque.
> 
> lo dicho, que pregunte en un juzgado, veras que risa.



Muchas noticias son de este mes. Creo que el mayor alijo de coca de la historia de Australia es de hace tres o cuatro dias. Luego lo miro, que me voy un rato.
La población de extranjeros es de 7.000 millones. Muchos de los que pueblan las cárceles españolas sólo estaban de paso (con droga y tal).


----------



## Doc McCoy (18 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Requiem por Tatiana (este lo intentó y lo consiguió):
> Un hombre asesina a su pareja en la zona del Parque Bruil de Zaragoza | Heraldo.es



Lo cierto es que la tendencia es justo la contraria a lo que usted quiere hacer ver. En asesinatos a mujeres por sus parejas o ex-parejas en España, los extrangeros están muy sobrerreprensentados, como se pude comprobar en los "*Informes sobre víctimas mortales de la volencia doméstica en el ámbito de pareja o expareja*" que anualmente publica el Consejo General del Poder Judicial:



















Información sacada de los informes del 2009 y 2010:

http://www.juecesdemocracia.es/cgpj/2010/mayo/INFORME MUERTES-2009.pdf

http://www.observatorioviolencia.org/upload_images/File/DOC1306844610_victimas_2010.pdf


----------



## Doc McCoy (18 Nov 2011)

Me autocito de otro hilo:



Doc McCoy dijo:


> Tomaremos como referencia los datos sobre población reclusa del Instituto Nacional de Estadística, serie 1991-2008 (No hay datos mas actuales).
> 
> Desde 1990 la población reclusa ha aumentado en un 122.5% (de 33058 a 73558), es decir se ha más que duplicado en 18 años. El 70.25% (28454) de ese aumento se ha producido en los últimos 8 años. Esta es la gráfica con la evolución de la poblacion reclusa en España de 1991 a 2008 :
> 
> ...



http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/3762965-post76.html


----------



## pagaloquedebes (18 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Muchas noticias son de este mes. Creo que el mayor alijo de coca de la historia de Australia es de hace tres o cuatro dias. Luego lo miro, que me voy un rato.
> La población de extranjeros es de 7.000 millones. Muchos de los que pueblan las cárceles españolas sólo estaban de paso (con droga y tal).



venga va, ahora en serio, cuanto te pagan? eres moro? trabajas en una ONG que se beneficia de que entren cuantos mas mejor? funcionario de prisiones quizas??

tranquilo, que con todo lo que ha entrado no se te acaba el trabajo, no te sulfures, otros nos joderemos por la puta competencia desleal que realizan, pero en tu caso, tranquilo, tienes feina.


----------



## MAS ALLA (18 Nov 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> venga va, ahora en serio, cuanto te pagan? eres moro? trabajas en una ONG que se beneficia de que entren cuantos mas mejor? funcionario de prisiones quizas??
> 
> tranquilo, que con todo lo que ha entrado no se te acaba el trabajo, no te sulfures, otros nos joderemos por la puta competencia desleal que realizan, pero en tu caso, tranquilo, tienes feina.



Me gusta estar en minoría. Además, creo que si todos estuvieráis de acuerdo, sería aburrido . Soy una víctima del pensamiento imperante anti-inmigración, anti-islam y tal. En seguida me tachan de multiculti progre. No hay libertad de expresión. Pronto no podré salir a la calle y expresar mis ideas. Sé que tengo la batalla perdida. El fascismo mono-cultural ha ganado. Me rindo y me voy otro rato.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (18 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Me gusta estar en minoría. Además, creo que si todos estuvieráis de acuerdo, sería aburrido . Soy una víctima del pensamiento imperante anti-inmigración, anti-islam y tal. En seguida me tachan de multiculti progre. No hay libertad de expresión. Pronto no podré salir a la calle y expresar mis ideas. Sé que tengo la batalla perdida. El fascismo mono-cultural ha ganado. Me rindo y me voy otro rato.



vaya, hasta hace poco yo estaba en ese lado, tiene cojones lo que hace que la gente deje de tener trabajo por culpa de todos esos esquiroles foraneos que nos estan dejando en la ruina eh??
tu no seras de esos que antes a la mínima te llamaban racista por llamar a las cosas por su nombre no?


----------



## MAS ALLA (19 Nov 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> vaya, hasta hace poco yo estaba en ese lado, tiene cojones lo que hace que la gente deje de tener trabajo por culpa de todos esos esquiroles foraneos que nos estan dejando en la ruina eh??
> tu no seras de esos que antes a la mínima te llamaban racista por llamar a las cosas por su nombre no?



Pronto Alemania se llenará de esquiroles españoles.
Van aviones a Argelia diariamente con trabajadores españoles que son contratados aquí por grandes empresas que construyen infraestucturas allí, pero eso no se dice en este foro.
De todas formas, este hilo es para hablar de criminales, no de trabajadores.
Y no, no me parece racismo mantener sus posturas (ni nunca se lo llamé a nadie). El miedo atávico a lo de fuera y la búsqueda de un cabeza de turco es algo muy natural en el ser humano. Así que me parecen Vdes. muy naturales.


----------



## MAS ALLA (19 Nov 2011)

Doc McCoy dijo:


> Lo cierto es que la tendencia es justo la contraria a lo que usted quiere hacer ver. En asesinatos a mujeres por sus parejas o ex-parejas en España, los extrangeros están muy sobrerreprensentados



Y los varones jóvenes (20-40 años) también están muy sobrerrepresentados. Puede que sería más justo saber cual es la proporción de extranjeros en una cierta franja de edad para sacar conclusiones. Rara vez un hombre de 80 años mata a su pareja. Y raro es el inmigrante en España de 80 años. Lo mismo sucede con la población reclusa.


----------



## MAS ALLA (19 Nov 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> esto, igual estoy equivocado, pero solo me ha dado por clicar a ese y:
> 
> 
> Gonzale*s* o Gonzale*z*??
> ...



Aunque alabo tus dotes detectivescas, sí, estás equivocado. Este no es un "panchito":
Aprehenden a ex funcionario de la ONU por narcotráfico | eju.tv

La Paz (Bolivia), Efe 

Las autoridades bolivianas han detenido a un ciudadano español, José María González Galán, supuestamente implicado en una trama que aprovechaba «privilegios diplomáticos», para facilitar el narcotráfico. González fue arrestado tras descubrirse que intentaba enviar por correo hacia Zaragoza (España) un total de 30,1 kilos de cocaína camuflados entre ropa y otros objetos. La Policía también investiga a su esposa, la española Silvia Felipe González, funcionaria de la ONU. El detenido fue oficial de un programa de voluntarios de la organización. La droga impregnaba distintas prendas y objetos de artesanía. Las autoridades han pedido al embajador de España que se le retire la inmunidad al detenido.
Detenido en Bolivia por enviar 30 kilos de cocaína a España aprovechando su vínculo con la ONU - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias

Sí, comparten apellido. El marido lleva González de primer apellido y la esposa de segundo apellido. ¿Y?


----------



## Doc McCoy (19 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Y los varones jóvenes (20-40 años) también están muy sobrerrepresentados. Puede que sería más justo saber cual es la proporción de extranjeros en una cierta franja de edad para sacar conclusiones. Rara vez un hombre de 80 años mata a su pareja. Y raro es el inmigrante en España de 80 años. Lo mismo sucede con la población reclusa.




En lugar de decir "sería más justo saber...", podría haberlo comprobado usted mismo, pues los datos que he puesto vienen acompañados de las fuentes donde todos esos datos pueden comprobarse. Menos buenas palabras y más argumentos por favor (en caso de que pueda encontrar más argumentos que la corrección politica a secas y vagas hipótesis sin datos que las respalden).


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (19 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> La Polica australiana detiene a un vallisoletano por un alijo de cocana. elnortedecastilla.es
> 
> Uno de los mayores en la historia de Australia. Españoles por el mundo batiendo records!:fiufiu:



Deja la Mochilita Abandonada en el Tren YA Tarugo que os quedan pocas horas para ser borrad@s del Mapa:XX::XX:


----------



## pagaloquedebes (19 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Aunque alabo tus dotes detectivescas, sí, estás equivocado. Este no es un "panchito":
> Aprehenden a ex funcionario de la ONU por narcotráfico | eju.tv
> 
> La Paz (Bolivia), Efe
> ...



pues que yo sepa, en España se escribe con Z, y no con S al final, en el articulo anterior salia con S.
pero vamos, que me da lo mismo, esta mas que claro con las graficas que hasta un crio de 8 años comprende, que los inmis delinquen y vienen casi expresamente muchos aqui a delinquir por las leyes de mierda que tenemos.


----------



## Jordi Segurola (19 Nov 2011)

Premianenc dijo:


> He creado este hilo para ir recopilando los beneficios de la inmigración masiva y de la Alianza de Civilizaciones en nuestro país, para que los progres de mierda vean cómo nos favorece este impulsado por el PPSOE. Empiezo:
> El autor del crimen a cuchilladas en Bilbao es
> Lugar: Bilbao. Nacionalidad: iraní. Víctimas: 1 víctima mortal y 6 heridos graves.
> 
> ...



No tengo la menor pretension de pasar por fan de la multiculturalidad ni de los emigrantes exoticos, pero creo que se yerra el tiro cuando se centra uno en los incidentes de comportamiento y orden publico por ellos protagonizados.

El problema no es que haya exoticos en España, el problema es que hay demasiados, muchos mas de los que el pais puede absorver sin que la poblacion nativa se vea negativament afectada. Un diez por ciento de beneficiariios exoticos en la lista de ayudas a la vivienda no es un escandalo, pero un 90% si que lo es, y eso es lo que hay, por ejemplo, en las tales listas en Cataluña.

Si la cantidad de inmigrantes hubiera sido mas moderada se hubieran evitado los guetos, que exigen presencia masiva de extranjeros, se hubiera podido atender a aquellos de ellos que lo necesitaran sin incurrir en agravios comparativos con los españoles en los servicios publicos. No hubiera habido paro adicional inducido por la presencia masiva de trabajadores dispuestos a todo por dos duros.

El problema, repito, no es la inmigracion exotica sino la inmigracion masiva, exotica o no. Y centrar la atencion en los incidentes de costumbre es un grave error pues alimenta la idea de que quienes se oponen a la inmigracion masiva son una pandilla de racistas y nazis, lo que no es necesariamente cierto y ademas descalifica al movimiento anti-inmigracion masiva. Ya tiene este movimeinto bastante cruz con las calumnias habituales de los multicultis como para que ademas echen mas leña al fuego quienes son sus partidarios potenciales.

Opongamonos a la inmigracion masiva, no al inmigrante individual. No nos metamos con sus costumbres, que despues de todo en este pais tambien hay usos curiosos a mas no poder. Dejemos la denuncia de delitos o de malos rollos a los profesionales del tema, sea el autor exotico o nacional y centremonos en un discurso politico contrario a la inmigracion masiva, no al inmigrante.

Y, por cierto, olvidaba lo mas importante: si queremos "castigar" al autentico culpable de la degradacion de nuestros barrios y de nuestra vida profesional y personal no perdamos el tiempo con el inmigrante exotico, que es solo el convidado de piedra de esta cena, y vayamos a por los autenticos culpables, que son aquellos que rebajaron los sueldos a base de importar trabajadores baratos. Todos les conocemos. Salen a diario en la tele. Y no me refiero solo a ZP, Rajoy y los de su gremio. Vayamos a por los firmantes de un reciente documento publico y publicado en los medios en el que se exige mas inmigracion al gobierno de un pais con un paro de hasta el 35% y un paro juvenil medio del 40%!. Estos son los que nos estan jodiendo la vida, no el Mohamed de turno y su papelina.


----------



## vulcan68 (19 Nov 2011)

Ya está bien de chorradas, cada día más España se parece a esos países tercermundistas de donde han venido estas gentes a jodernos la vida por la conveniencia de unos pocos mafiosos que son los manejan el cotarro. Vivo en Madrid, concretamente en el barrio Vallecas, aunque por desgracia esto es lo habitual en cada vez más barrios, pueblos, y ciudades de España, y cada día que pasa el panorama es más desolador, movidas cada dos por tres en las que siempre andan implicados inmigrantes, negocios que son tapaderas de mangoneos varios (por cierto, apenas queda ya ningún negocio regentado por españoles, y hasta ahora, es curioso, pero nunca jamás he visto ningún español trabajar en un negocio de inmigrantes), basuras tiradas desde las ventanas, destrozos y peleas de madrugada ocasionados por las borracheras que pillan en sus locales latinos, gentes sin el más mínimo sentido de la educación ni el respeto, por cierto, hace unos días he optado por no entrar más en negocios de sudamericanos, dada la falta de educación con la que atienden, entras, saludas y ni te contestan, me queda la opción de comprar en los chinos que al menos son educados y respetuosos, hace unos días a mi niña de 4 años, un niño negrito un poco mayor que ella le pidió dinero por jugar en el parque, prácticamente todos los días cortan la zona del Boulevard, centro de reunión abarcada ya hace años casi en su totalidad por inmigrantes, debido a las broncas que montan, he visto como por caerse un niño de una bici porque otro le empujó, y hacerse un rasguño, llaman al SAMUR, y se monta un amplio dispositivo policial por la bronca entre padres y acompañantes, ya que siempre se reúnen en grupos, bueno, en esa zona creo que no hay día que no se monte alguna, las canchas de baloncesto de mi calle son sólo para ellos, en el colegio de mis hijas el 100% de becas de comedor son para inmigrantes (ni un solo español, aunque tambien hay que decir que prácticamente ya no quedan niños españoles, y da igual la situación en que estés, y hagas lo que hagas que es imposible que te concedan beca de comedor, ni ayuda de ninguna clase si eres español, ni servicios sociales, ni Cáritas, nada de nada, todo para ellos, y puedo seguir y seguir contando historias, pero para que?, los que lo sabemos bien somos los que lo vivimos día a día, esto no es cuestión de ideologías, es cuestión de realidad, y lo que está claro es que todas estas injusticias están creando un caldo de cultivo de odios varios que antes o después explotará, ante la indefensión y la discriminación que cada vez más personas españolas están sufriendo por no tener trabajo, y que quedan abandonados a la buena de dios por no pertenecer a estos colectivos favorecidos por los intereses del capitalismo, gente obrera que han trabajado, cotizado y pagado sus impuestos religiosamente hasta hace poco, y que ahora no encuentran trabajo sea de lo que sea, ya que todos los trabajos llamados de baja cualificación están copados por inmigrantes. Es tremenda la injusticia que se está ejerciendo sobre los ciudadanos españoles, lo que han hecho nuestros políticos en este país no tiene nombre ni precedentes en lugar alguno del mundo, son la panda de traidores más avergonzante y siniestra que pueda haber en la faz de la tierra, y ojalá algún día paguen su traición. Y quién dude de lo que digo, no tiene más que pasar una temporadita en mi barrio, y ya luego hablamos.


----------



## vulcan68 (19 Nov 2011)

Jordi Segurola dijo:


> No tengo la menor pretension de pasar por fan de la multiculturalidad ni de los emigrantes exoticos, pero creo que se yerra el tiro cuando se centra uno en los incidentes de comportamiento y orden publico por ellos protagonizados.
> 
> El problema no es que haya exoticos en España, el problema es que hay demasiados, muchos mas de los que el pais puede absorver sin que la poblacion nativa se vea negativament afectada. Un diez por ciento de beneficiariios exoticos en la lista de ayudas a la vivienda no es un escandalo, pero un 90% si que lo es, y eso es lo que hay, por ejemplo, en las tales listas en Cataluña.
> 
> ...



Todos sabemos perfectamente quién son los culpables de la invasión, efectivamente, debido a la forma y número en que se ha producido la inmigración en España, no se puede hablar de fenómeno migratorio, todo fue premeditadamente concebido como lo que es, una invasión para masacrar los salarios y derechos de los trabajadores de este país, además centrando la masacre en sectores muy concretos y que afectan casi en su totalidad a todo tipo de trabajos de baja o media/baja cualificación. Lo que está claro, es que los "beneficios" han sido sólo para una minoría, mientras que los perjuicios ocasionados han sido precisamente para un gran sector de población al que han dejado totalmente con el culo al aire, por lo que es inevitable que ante la inacción de los que lo crearon, y que son los culpables del desaguisado, la gente termine por tomarse la justicia por su mano, y entonces ya se sabe, muy probablemente pagarán justos por pecadores, y es que una cosa no quita la otra, hay que ir a por los culpables, pero y la mierda que dejan quién la limpia?


----------



## pagaloquedebes (19 Nov 2011)

vulcan68 dijo:


> Ya está bien de chorradas, cada día más España se parece a esos países tercermundistas de donde han venido estas gentes a jodernos la vida por la conveniencia de unos pocos mafiosos que son los manejan el cotarro. Vivo en Madrid, concretamente en el barrio Vallecas, aunque por desgracia esto es lo habitual en cada vez más barrios, pueblos, y ciudades de España, y cada día que pasa el panorama es más desolador, movidas cada dos por tres en las que siempre andan implicados inmigrantes, negocios que son tapaderas de mangoneos varios (por cierto, apenas queda ya ningún negocio regentado por españoles, y hasta ahora, es curioso, pero nunca jamás he visto ningún español trabajar en un negocio de inmigrantes), basuras tiradas desde las ventanas, destrozos y peleas de madrugada ocasionados por las borracheras que pillan en sus locales latinos, gentes sin el más mínimo sentido de la educación ni el respeto, por cierto, hace unos días he optado por no entrar más en negocios de sudamericanos, dada la falta de educación con la que atienden, entras, saludas y ni te contestan, me queda la opción de comprar en los chinos que al menos son educados y respetuosos, hace unos días a mi niña de 4 años, un niño negrito un poco mayor que ella le pidió dinero por jugar en el parque, prácticamente todos los días cortan la zona del Boulevard, centro de reunión abarcada ya hace años casi en su totalidad por inmigrantes, debido a las broncas que montan, he visto como por caerse un niño de una bici porque otro le empujó, y hacerse un rasguño, llaman al SAMUR, y se monta un amplio dispositivo policial por la bronca entre padres y acompañantes, ya que siempre se reúnen en grupos, bueno, en esa zona creo que no hay día que no se monte alguna, las canchas de baloncesto de mi calle son sólo para ellos, en el colegio de mis hijas el 100% de becas de comedor son para inmigrantes (ni un solo español, aunque tambien hay que decir que prácticamente ya no quedan niños españoles, y da igual la situación en que estés, y hagas lo que hagas que es imposible que te concedan beca de comedor, ni ayuda de ninguna clase si eres español, ni servicios sociales, ni Cáritas, nada de nada, todo para ellos, y puedo seguir y seguir contando historias, pero para que?, los que lo sabemos bien somos los que lo vivimos día a día, esto no es cuestión de ideologías, es cuestión de realidad, y lo que está claro es que todas estas injusticias están creando un caldo de cultivo de odios varios que antes o después explotará, ante la indefensión y la discriminación que cada vez más personas españolas están sufriendo por no tener trabajo, y que quedan abandonados a la buena de dios por no pertenecer a estos colectivos favorecidos por los intereses del capitalismo, gente obrera que han trabajado, cotizado y pagado sus impuestos religiosamente hasta hace poco, y que ahora no encuentran trabajo sea de lo que sea, ya que todos los trabajos llamados de baja cualificación están copados por inmigrantes. Es tremenda la injusticia que se está ejerciendo sobre los ciudadanos españoles, lo que han hecho nuestros políticos en este país no tiene nombre ni precedentes en lugar alguno del mundo, son la panda de traidores más avergonzante y siniestra que pueda haber en la faz de la tierra, y ojalá algún día paguen su traición. Y quién dude de lo que digo, no tiene más que pasar una temporadita en mi barrio, y ya luego hablamos.



suscribo letra por letra todo lo que has dicho, sobre todo lo de que los que lo estamos padeciendo, la capa mas baja y sin cualificar, somos el caldo de cultivo para acabar liandola parda tarde o temprano, a veces te da la sensación de que en este país ya sobras, me parece de vergüenza.

progres hijos de ***** algún día pagareis.


----------



## SARC_borrado (19 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Me gusta estar en minoría. Además, creo que si todos estuvieráis de acuerdo, sería aburrido . Soy una víctima del *pensamiento imperante anti-inmigración, anti-islam y tal*. En seguida me tachan de multiculti progre. No hay libertad de expresión. Pronto no podré salir a la calle y expresar mis ideas. Sé que tengo la batalla perdida. El fascismo mono-cultural ha ganado. Me rindo y me voy otro rato.



¡La madre que me parió! ¿pensamiento imperante? pero si los medios de defecación masiva, las administraciones públicas, el sistema educativo no hacen otra cosa sino promover la multiculturalidad, adoctrinar en sus supuestas bondades y ocultar los crímenes de los pagapensiones, y al mismo tiempo que atacan con fiereza cualquier atisbo de critica a toda esa mierda.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (19 Nov 2011)

LADRON APUÑALA A SU COMPAÑERO

Se pelearon por las cadenas de oro que habían robado instantes antes a un hombre en Vallecasep / madrid 
Día 19/11/2011 - 17.36hUn ladrón ha apuñalado este sábado a su compinche para hacerse con el botín de un robo perpetrado conjuntamente minutos antes en Vallecas, según ha informado un portavoz de la Jefatura Superior de la Policía de Madrid. 

Los hechos tuvieron lugar sobre las 0.15 horas en la calle Avelino Fernández de la Poza número 41. Tras una llamada, el Grupo de Atención al Ciudadano de la comisaría de Puente de Vallecas se encontró en ese punto a un hombre herido por arma blanca. Hasta el lugar se desplazó inmediatamente una UVI móvil del Samur-Protección Civil, que encontró a un hombre de 28 años semiinconsciente y que sangraba abundantemente por una herida de arma blanca muy penetrante y localizada en la ingle. 

Los sanitarios le consiguieron estabilizar y le trasladaron al Hospital Gregorio Marañón de Madrid. Debido al carácter de sus heridas, fue intervenido quirúrgicamente de forma urgente. Tras la operación, permanece estable, aunque su estado continúa siendo grave. 

El herido se llama Abhelila A., de nacionalidad marroquí. Según las averiguaciones de la Policía, minutos antes él y un compatriota habían atracado con intimidación a un hombre en una calle cercana. Le habían robado varias cadenas de oro. En un momento dado, el apuñalado y su agresor discutieron por el botín. El agresor sacó un navaja, se la clavó a su compinche, le robó las joyas y huyó precipitadamente del lugar. La Policía ha hablado con la persona a la que habían robado sus pertenencias y ha reconocido alguna de ellas en uno de los bolsillos del apuñalado. Por ello, el herido se encuentra en calidad del detenido en el hospital.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (19 Nov 2011)

El salvaje guatemalteco dijo:


> LADRON APUÑALA A SU COMPAÑERO
> 
> Se pelearon por las cadenas de oro que habían robado instantes antes a un hombre en Vallecasep / madrid
> Día 19/11/2011 - 17.36hUn ladrón ha apuñalado este sábado a su compinche para hacerse con el botín de un robo perpetrado conjuntamente minutos antes en Vallecas, según ha informado un portavoz de la Jefatura Superior de la Policía de Madrid.
> ...



otro ejemplo mas, de que venian a hacer los trabajos que los españoles no queremos y a pagarnos las pensiones... y van... y del dia, fresquitos, actuales.

ahora cuando salga, despues de casi matarse por unas cadenas que ambos acababan de robar, que pida una pensión por incapacidad o algo y a vivir a su pais que son 4 dias, ademas el dinero lo pone ZP, el de la alianza de civilizaciones.


----------



## MAS ALLA (19 Nov 2011)

Yo me dedico a los patrios. Hoy:
Noticias e información de Castell - Rob un quad y una minimoto
Detienen a dos fugitivos reclamados por las autoridades judiciales de Holanda | Andaluca-Mlaga | elmundo.es
Ayer:
Detenido el autor de ocho atracos en entidades bancarias de Madrid y Pinto
Anteayer:
Detienen en Per a espaol que intentaba llevar 3 kilos de cocana a Espaa - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias
Detenido español acusado de estafar a ecuatorianos en Madrid


----------



## Quemao (20 Nov 2011)

Cuelgo aqui el hilo que abrí en la guarderia. 

Creo que es su lugar apropiado.

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...rnet-provoca-accidente-y-un-joven-muerto.html


----------



## Quemao (20 Nov 2011)

Otro más, de esta noche pasada:

Dos jvenes apualados de madrugada por un senegals ante un bar de Fomento. El Comercio


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Nov 2011)

Dicen, se comenta, se habla de que el Movimiento se demuestra Caminando ienso:

Agradecer:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso: al que creo este Hilo, de que a partir de ahora much@s Gilipollas Jipipower llenos de pulgas y garrapatas que pululan por todo el Foro alabando lo bonito que es lo Diferente y Colorido:vomito: van a tener que achantar el mirlo y callar la boquita, púes por fin se va a dar lúz y taquigrafos a todas la barbaridades, atrocidades y salvajadas que llevan aquí protagonizando desde hace años los "Pagapensiones"...robando, mangoneando, parasitando, ASESINANDO a los nativos solo por la osadia de querer reprocharles su incivica Cultura...por lo demás GRACIAS a los foreros que van aportando pruebas contumaces de las Aventuras protagonizadas por los Contaminame, poco a poco acabaremos con ellos...:abajo:...Adelante...


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Nov 2011)

Premianenc dijo:


> He creado este hilo para ir recopilando los beneficios de la inmigración masiva y de la Alianza de Civilizaciones en nuestro país, para que los progres de mierda vean cómo nos favorece este impulsado por el PPSOE. Empiezo:
> El autor del crimen a cuchilladas en Bilbao es
> Lugar: Bilbao. Nacionalidad: iraní. Víctimas: 1 víctima mortal y 6 heridos graves.
> 
> ...



Te agradezco el haber creado este hilo...Vamos a Desenmascarar a toda esta púrria...


----------



## Faunodemar (20 Nov 2011)

Santiago Niño Becerra dixit:

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/631240-post7.html
[antepenúltimo párrafo]



> A partir de mediados del año 2010 la situación se degradará aceleradamente. ......./ /........
> 
> 
> Llegados a este punto se manifestará un problema que hoy ya ha sido abordado por algunos expertos: el excedente de factor trabajo de, sobre todo, media, baja o muy baja cualificación que en estos últimos años ha desempeñado tareas de bajo valor añadido y que, en gran medida, aunque no de forma exclusiva, se halla personalizado en *la población de origen inmigrante; a esto se añadirán probables tensiones entre esta población y la autóctona debido a la escasez de empleos y recursos.*



*"..el excedente de factor trabajo de, sobre todo, media, baja o muy baja cualificación..." *

¿no son franjas de cualificación que afecten o hagan competencia a políticos y empresarios..., verdad? ienso: bueno, a no ser por el beneficio que les reporta tener acceso a mano de obra barata, claro...:fiufiu:


----------



## Apilapalés (20 Nov 2011)

*Hoy en El Comercio*

Un conductor ebrio y sin carn embiste a un taxi, mata a un pasajero y hiere a 4 personas. El Comercio
Dos jvenes apualados de madrugada por un senegals ante un bar de Fomento. El Comercio
Ms de 150 familias viven en chabolas. El Comercio


----------



## Jordi Segurola (20 Nov 2011)

vulcan68 dijo:


> Todos sabemos perfectamente quién son los culpables de la invasión, efectivamente, debido a la forma y número en que se ha producido la inmigración en España, no se puede hablar de fenómeno migratorio, todo fue premeditadamente concebido como lo que es, una invasión para masacrar los salarios y derechos de los trabajadores de este país, además centrando la masacre en sectores muy concretos y que afectan casi en su totalidad a todo tipo de trabajos de baja o media/baja cualificación. Lo que está claro, es que los "beneficios" han sido sólo para una minoría, mientras que los perjuicios ocasionados han sido precisamente para un gran sector de población al que han dejado totalmente con el culo al aire, por lo que es inevitable que ante la inacción de los que lo crearon, y que son los culpables del desaguisado, la gente termine por tomarse la justicia por su mano, y entonces ya se sabe, muy probablemente pagarán justos por pecadores, y es que una cosa no quita la otra, hay que ir a por los culpables, pero y la mierda que dejan quién la limpia?



Para limpiar lo que usted llama "la mierda que dejan" solo hay dos soluciones conocidas, el genocidio y la expulsion masiva. Creo que el sentido comun nos dice que debemos descartar ambas "soluciones."

Que hacer entonces? Pues, por ejemplo, lo que se ha hecho en Dinamarca: primero parar el crecimiento del fenomeno acabando con las nuevas oleadas, las reagrupaciones familiares, los matrimonios de conveniencia, y la entrada libre de "turistas laborales, modalidades que siguen siendo impulsadas por sus beneficiarios en nombre de los derechos humanos tras las que se oculta su codicia. Se puede boicotear a los promotores de la inmigracion, que no son las ONG perroflauticas sino empresas de todos conocidas. Sus directivos, a menudo los mismos que han montado el timo inmobiliario y atracado los bancos que dirigian, expresan en publico la gran necesidad que un pais con un 40% de paro juvenil tiene de inmigrantes jovenes, firman manifiestos exigiendo manos libres al gobierno, ... y nadie dice ni mu. Por mucho menos que eso se ha boicoteado a empresas diversas con notorio exito.

Pero nada se hace para detener un proceso que convertira al pais en una sociedad dicotomica compuesta por una gran masa, de inmigrantes y de nacionales, de muertos de hambre sin recursos y sin derechos dispuestos a lo que sea por dos duros, y, alla lejos, tras una alta valla con puertas protegidas por guardias armados y perros de presa, unas bellas residencias donde los privilegiados viviran como reyes y bellos centros comerciales donde sacian su apetito de ocio y cosumo... pero con el miedo a que les corten el cuello siempre presente.

Eso no seria nada nuevo ni es nada imposible. Actualmente estoy en San Salvador, y las cosas son exactamente asi. Media ciudad, la antigua y medio derruida, esta ocupada por las "maras" (pandillas de delincuentes, unos 13,000, en perpetua guerra entre ellas y con el mundo por el control del territorio y sus beneficios), y la otra media con todo lo que se pueda desear del moderno mundo de consumo y barrios residenciales cerrados con guardias en la puerta. Cuando se sale del barrio rico, se hace solo en coche propio con los cristales tintados o en taxi "de confianza", y no te paras ni en los semaforos porque es peligroso hacerlo. Desdeluego que de pasear por la calle nada de nada a no ser en los barrios cerrados.

Esa es la sociedad dual que nos preparan. Ya hubo un intento de hacer un barrio asi, cerrado y vigilado, en Diagonal Mar cuando clos era alcalde de Barcelona. Afrotunadamente las protestas abortaron el intento.

Queremos eso? Los de arriba parece que si. Lo han visto en America y les gusta. Y la inmigracion masiva es el instrumento perfecto para logralo, pues la mayoria de los inmigrantres esta precisamente acostumbrada a vivir asi y lo acepta sin mayor problema.


----------



## Premianenc (20 Nov 2011)

Actualizo:
Seis detenidos por una pelea de bandas latinas en Terrassa

En Terrassa, ciudad obrera del área de Barcelona, pelea entre pandilleros amerindios (que no latinos, porque los latinos somos los españoles y los italianos). Añadir que en Cataluña el Tripartito legalizó a dos de esas peligrosas bandas multiculturales, los Latin Kings y los Ñetas, a cambio de que aprendiesen catalán. Sí, parece una broma, pero desgraciadamente no lo es.


----------



## Benedicto (20 Nov 2011)

no solo España es cada vez más negra
tambien la Iglesia se africaniza y multiculturaliza


----------



## Kalanders (20 Nov 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> otro ejemplo mas, de que venian a hacer los trabajos que los españoles no queremos y a pagarnos las pensiones... y van... y del dia, fresquitos, actuales.
> 
> ahora cuando salga, despues de casi matarse por unas cadenas que ambos acababan de robar, que pida una pensión por incapacidad o algo y a vivir a su pais que son 4 dias, ademas el dinero lo pone ZP, el de la alianza de civilizaciones.



Cierto. A lo que añadiré que entre quienes apoyan esa llamemosle "globalidad", en mi opinión, más culpa tienen quienes se tragaron la milonga o se la siguen tragando que quienes la llevaron a cabo. Al fin y al cabo, los echos los legitima o no la sociedad, aunque esta haya sido engañada.

Saludos


----------



## Quemao (20 Nov 2011)

Kalanders dijo:


> Cierto. A lo que añadiré que en mi opinión, más culpa tienen quienes se tragaron la milonga o se la siguen tragando que quienes la llevaron a cabo. Al fin y al cabo, *los echos los legitima o no la sociedad, aunque esta haya sido engañada*.Saludos




Permítame dudarlo FIRMEMENTE y añadir que SOMOS unos PUTOS BORREGOS.... de "manual" para ser más exactos.

Según su teoria, por ejemplo, las injusticias fragantes ocasionadas por la arbitrariedad (utilizando un calificativo suave) de la Ley de Violencia de Género *(denuncias falsas y posterior paso por el calabozo 72 horas por ejemplo, inversión de la carga de la prueba (todo hombre es culpable y debe demostrar su inocencia, no al reves) etc, etc*,....se las puede pasar por el forro de los cojones cualquier hombre en este pais.....claro, claro...es tan sencillo como hacer caso omiso a la Ley, ¿verdad?.

Pues no, no es tan facil..........y por eso JUEGAN CON NOSOTROS cuando, como, y donde quieran.


.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Nov 2011)

Bueno y ahora para que no olvidemos quienes nos pagan las Pensionej y callar la bocaza de los Flauters...Mi granito de arena...

Un hombre acuchilla a 12 personas en Ibiza - La Opinión A Coruña

Y otro más para que Tampoco olvidemos y sepamos hacía donde vamos...:|

Un hombre ataca con un hacha a tres personas en un centro de salud de Fuenlabrada - 20minutos.es - El medio social


----------



## pagaloquedebes (21 Nov 2011)

Coloboc dijo:


> 17/11/2011-20/11/2011
> 
> Detenido por amenazar de muerte a tres personas "sin motivo aparente"
> 
> ...



:fiufiu:

y todas fresquitas... del dia... ::


----------



## Schenker (21 Nov 2011)

Suspendido el Granada-Mallorca por un paraguazo

Interstitial - Noticia

El agresor es un menor marroquí de un centro de acogida. El Granada había invitado al partido a los "chicos" del centro, supongo que no repetirá ese error.


----------



## Pasapisero_borrado (21 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Un intelectual utiliza el argumento de que el número de reclusos nacionales sólo ha crecido un 29% en la última década y el de reclusos foráneos ha crecido un 228% en una década. De acuerdo, intelectuales:
> 
> - Comparen el incremento de foráneos con el incremento de reclusos foráneos en una década.
> 
> ...



Gracias por defender el sentido común.

De todos modos le aconsejo que lo guarde discretamente, vienen tiempos para no presumir públicamente de ello.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (21 Nov 2011)

a partir de ya... mismo, si el PP no hace nada contra esta bestialidad de delincuencia por parte de los irregulares, también tendremos que cagarnos en el ministro de trabajo y inmigración que nombre.

y cuando digo hacer, es expulsarlos a sus paises con una mano delante y otra detras, nada de paros y ayudas, a los que delinquen una patada en el culo, a los que esten irregulares, se les expulsa sin mas con lo que tengan y se les prohíbe la entrada indefinidamente por haber entrado y cometido una ilegalidad al hacerlo.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (21 Nov 2011)

*Detenido un menor que acuchilló siete veces a su víctima para robarle el bolso*

Interstitial - Noticia

Aquí no lo dice pero aquí si:

Apuñalada en su portal de avenida del Cid al intentar robarle el bolso - Diario de Burgos Digital

El menor es, curiosamente, un amerindio que a las 5 de la mañana acuchilló 7 veces a una chica después de robarla. Y digo después porque al parecer las cuchilladas se produjeron cuando el panchito la obligó a desnudarse.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (21 Nov 2011)

Disputa entre moromierdas por el robo de un bolso ::

Un ladrn apuala a otro por el botn - Libertad Digital


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Nov 2011)

Aunque los MassMierda lo ocultan esta notícia tiene pinta de ser realizada por un Moromierda...:vomito::vomito::vomito:La Polica detiene a un menor por robar a sus vctimas tras estrangularlas. El Comercio


----------



## MAS ALLA (22 Nov 2011)

Alejandrito Felnandes dijo:


> *Detenido un menor que acuchilló siete veces a su víctima para robarle el bolso*
> 
> Interstitial - Noticia
> 
> ...



Según la víctima, rumana, el asaltante era un joven sudamericano. Digo yo que podría ser hispanoamericano, por ejemplo cubano (Cuba no está en sudamérica) o dominicano, o canario... quien sabe (no creo que le enseñara el pasaporte). En cualquier caso un desalmado. Gracias a Dios las heridas causadas al resistirse la chica fueron leves.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (25 Nov 2011)

/ BILBAO 
Día 25/11/2011 - 10.38h
Un hombre de 47 años ha fallecido esta madrugada apuñalado en una vivienda de la localidad vizcaína de Portugalete. La Ertzaintza ha detenido a cinco personas, entre ellas el presunto autor del crimen, según ha informado el Departamento vasco de Interior. 

El trágico suceso ha tenido lugar hacia la una de la madrugada en una vivienda céntrica de Portugalete habitada por personas de nacionalidad china, donde un hombre ha sufrido un apuñalamiento. El hombre ha fallecido minutos más tarde, cuando estaba siendo atendido por los sanitarios de una ambulancia de Osakidetza. Agentes de la Policía Vasca han detenido por orden judicial a las cuatro personas que se encontraban en el piso y han recogido un cuchillo de cocina manchado de sangre, que podría ser el arma utilizada en los hechos. 

La Ertzaintza ha detenido a cinco personasA las cuatro de la madrugada, la Ertzaintza ha detenido en las inmediaciones del Puerto de Santurtzi a otro hombre, de 37 años, que podría estar relacionado con el homicidio. Según ha explicado el alcalde de Portugalete, Mikel Torres, parece que se trata de un "ajuste de cuentas". 
"La comunidad china es muy tranquila, que no suele crear ningún problema de convivencia pero me imagino que en el piso donde vivían un número indeterminado de personas de esa nacionalidad alguna pelea, reyerta o algún tipo de ajuste de cuentas se ha tenido que originar", ha señalado. Al parecer, el crimen ha pasado desapercibido para la comunidad de vecinos ya que "ningún vecino se ha enterado hasta que han aparecido las ambulancias y la policía".


----------



## Schenker (26 Nov 2011)

Aparte del tema de la delincuencia (robos y violaciones y tal), os dejo esta noticia que me ha cabreado bastante, como padre:

Una niña, en estado critico, tras caer desde un balcon en Elche. La Verdad

He leido la noticia en otro medio, donde no ponía muchos datos, y me he apostado conmigo mismo a que los padres eran multiculturales. Acerté, por supuesto.

Yo no dejo sola a mi hija en casa ni de coña, y tiene cinco años. Pero a esta gente todo les da igual, y no es el primer caso que se produce. A las once de la noche ¿dónde estaban los padres? ¿currando? Una poya, seguro que estaban en alguna disco de música pachanguera o bebiendo como los borrachos de mierda que son.


----------



## Oikonomia. (26 Nov 2011)

209 Asociación de Musulmanes en Córdoba (Córdoba) 5.000,00 €
Mantenimiento de lengua y cultura árabe-islámica 3.000,00 €
289 Comisión Islámica de Melilla (Melilla) 8.000,00 €
546 Comunidad Islámica Al Taufik de Elche (CITE) (Elche) 2.500,00 €
586 Comunidad Musulmana Badr de Alcobendas (Alcobendas) 3.000,00 €
747 Comunidad Islámica Al-Khayr de Menorca (Mahón) 2.520,00 €
749 Comunidad Musulmana de Badalona (Badalona) 1.250,00 €
789 Comunidad Islámica de Sa Pobla Ibnu Masij (Sa Pobla) 2.430,00 €
842 Centro Islámico de Valencia (Valencia) 19.000,00 €
843 Mujeres Musulmanas por la Luz del Islam (Valencia) 11.860,00 €
868 Federación Islamica para la Comunidad de las Islas Baleares (Palma de Mallorca) 2.430,00 €
878 Comunidad Islámica La Paz de Lloseta (Lloseta) 4.390,00 €
896 La Mezquita Assalam de Porreres (Porreres) 3.240,00 €
904 Comunidad Religiosa "Al-Azhar" de Ceuta (Ceuta) 2.500,00 €
932 Comunidad Islámica de Cercedilla (Cercedilla) 3.000,00 €
934 Comunidad Islámica de San Martín de Valdeiglesias (San Martín de Valdeiglesias) 2.410,00 €
963 Liga Islámica para el diálogo y la convivencia en España (Valencia) 4.500,00 €
964 Comunidad Islámica Al-Mahabba Wattaouasol (Igualada) 1.250,00 €
1052 Centro Islámico de Torrent (Torrent) 4.500,00 €
1057 Comunidad Islámica de El Vellón "Mezquita de Al Baraka" (El Vellón) 2.500,00 €
1071 Comunidad Islámica de Valdemorillo (Valdemorillo) 2.500,00 €
1072 Comunidad Islámica de El Escorial, Mezquita Ar Rahma (San Lorenzo de El Escorial) 2.410,00 €
1073 Federación Musulmana de España (FEME) (Collado Villalba) 7.000,00 €
1077 Junta Islámica de la Comunidad de Madrid (Collado Villalba) 6.500,00 €
1087 Centro Islámico de Albacete (Albacete) 6.000,00 €
1137 Comunidad Musulmana de Alcalá de Henares (Alcalá de Henares) 5.000,00 €
1141 Junta Islámica (Almodóvar del Rio) 13.000,00 €
1147 Federación Islámica de la Región de Murcia (Murcia) 10.000,00 €
1148 Consejo Islámico de Cataluña (Barcelona) 12.900,00 €
1150 Comunidad Musulmana Okba de San Martín de la Vega (San Martín de la Vega) 2.420,00 €
1154 Centro Islámico Ibn-Khaldun (Palma de Mallorca) 2.000,00 €
1159 Comunidad Musulmana de Elda (Elda) 2.000,00 €
1162 Centro Islámico de La Vall (La Vall D´uixó) 12.000,00 €
1166 Comunidad Musulmana de Villaverde Bajo (Madrid) 2.160,00 €
1226 Asociación de Mujeres Musulmanas de La Vall (La Vall D´uixo) 13.000,00 €
1263 Centro Islámico Colonia San Jordi (Ses Salines) 2.800,00 €
1268 Comunidad Islámica "Al Jitab" de Elche (Elche) 2.160,00 €
1315 Centro Islámico "ElHalim" de Almazora (Almazora) 2.850,00 €
1321 Comunidad Islámica de Bno Hariza del Prat de Llobregat (El Prat de Llobregat) 2.470,00 €
1331 Comunidad Musulmana "Al-Andalus" de Altura (Altura) 4.000,00 €
1346 Centro Islámico Al Ihssan de Alcora (Alcora) 2.000,00 €
1374 Mezquita Ibrahim El Khalil (Vilafranca De Bonany) 3.300,00 €
1380 Comunidad Religiosa Islámica Almanar de L'arboç del Penedés (L'arboç del Penedés) 3.000,00 €
1403 Comunidad Islámica Ibn Battouta de Nules (Nules) 1.180,00 €
1404 Centro Islámico Mezquita La Paz (Puerto de Sagunto) 3.000,00 €
1432 Arrisala (Zaragoza) 3.500,00 €
1438 Comunidad Islámica Taiba - Alcasser (CITA) (Alcasser) 4.300,00 €
1439 Consejo Islámico Superior de la Comunidad Valenciana (CISCOVA) (Valencia) 17.000,00 €
1445 Centro Islámico "Ibn Al-Abbar" de Onda (Onda) 2.810,00 €
1477 Federación de Comunidades Musulmanas de Castilla-La Mancha (Tarancón) 7.000,00 €
1489 Comunidad Islámica La Hermandad de Villanueva de Castellón (Villanueva de Castellón) 2.000,00 €
1494 Comunidad Islámica Annour - Molina de Segura (Molina de Segura) 2.000,00 €
1500 Comunidad Musulmana Al Mawada de El Tiemblo (El Tiemblo) 2.000,00 €
1501 Comunidad Islámica de Alaquas (Alaquas) 1.470,00 €
1525 Comunidad Islámica de Zarzalejo (Zarzalejo) 2.000,00 €
1532 Comunidad Musulmana As-Salam de Santa Perpetua de Mogoda (Santa Perpetua de Mogoda) 3.200,00 €
1543 Centro Islámico Abu Bakr Asaddik de Burriana (Burriana) 2.500,00 €
1568 Comunidad Islámica la Convivencia de Albalat de la Ribera (Albalat de la Ribera) 1.140,00 €
1571 Comunidad Islámica La Paz de Algemesí (Algemesí) 3.000,00 €
1589 Centro Islámico al Hidaya de Alcalá de Xivert (Alcalá de Xivert) 2.470,00 €
1594 Centro Islámico Alsalam de Oropesa (Oropesa del Mar) 2.500,00 €
1596 Comunidad Islámica de Tarazona (Tarazona) 2.500,00 €
1604 Federación Islámica de Andalucía (Bollullos del Condado) 3.000,00 €
1625 Comunidad Islámica La Comunicación de Alzira (Alzira) 2.500,00 €
1638 Comunidad Musulmana de Madrid "Baitul Muqarram" (Madrid) 2.000,00 €
1646 Comunidad Centro Islámico Qobae (Cartagena) 2.500,00 €
1649 Comunidad Musulmana del Centro de Madrid "Ibad Al Rahman" (Madrid) 2.000,00 €
1651 Comunidad Religiosa de los Musulmanes Africanos de Barcelona (Barcelona) 3.394,42 €
1656 Comunidad Islámica As-Sabil de Rojales (Rojales) 2.500,00 €
1673 Centro Islámico Catalán (Barcelona) 4.200,00 €
1695 Comunidad Musulmana Andalusí de Melilla (Melilla) 1.530,00 €
1699 Comunidad Islámica de Albarreal de Tajo (Albarreal de Tajo) 2.200,00 €
1704 Comunidad Musulmana de Pelayos de la Presa (Pelayos de la Presa) 2.000,00 €
1717 Comunidad Islámica de Denia Annor (Denia) 1.680,00 €
1720 Comunidad Islámica Musulmanes de León (León) 4.000,00 €
1721 Comunidad Musulmana de Tomelloso (Tomelloso) 3.500,00 €
1729 Asociación de jóvenes musulmanes por la paz (Valencia) 5.000,00 €
1734 Comunidad Islámica de Melilla Annur (Melilla) 1.620,00 €
1739 La Mezquita (Al Huda) (Guía de Isora) 2.500,00 €
1769 Comunidad Musulmana Mezquita Al Hidaya (Portillo de Toledo) 2.500,00 €
1792 Comunidad Islámica de Cheste (Cheste) 2.000,00 €
1820 Comunidad Islámica Assafwa de San Javier (San Javier) 2.500,00 €
1836 Comunidad Musulmana de Lliria La Paz (Lliria) 1.500,00 €
1867 Centro Cultural Islámico Canario (Las Palmas de Gran Canaria) 7.500,00 €
1868 Mezquita Arrahma de Carrizal (Carrizal - Ingenio) 3.500,00 €
1869 Comunidad Islámica de Nájera, Mezquita Al Rahman (Nájera) 2.200,00 €
1897 Comunidad Islámica Ali Bin Abi Talib (Zaragoza) 2.500,00 €
1905 Comunidad Musulmana Al-Huda (El Camino Recto) (Sabadell) 2.500,00 €
1906 Comunidad Islámica La Paz de Puertollano (Argamasilla de Calatrava) 2.500,00 €
1907 Comunidad Islámica de Priego de Córdoba (Priego de Córdoba) 1.560,00 €
1908 Comunidad Islámica Al Manzor (Talayuela) 3.270,00 €
1916 Comunidad Musulmana de Utrera (Utrera) 2.000,00 €
1919 Federación de Comunidades Musulmanas Africanas en España (Madrid) 10.000,00 €
1920 Comunidad Islámica La Paz de L'Alcudia (L'Alcudia) 1.390,00 €
1927 Comunidad Islámica Arresala de Lliria (COISAL) (Lliria) 2.500,00 €
1933 Centro Islámico del Penedés (Vilafranca del Penedés) 2.600,00 €
1939 Comunidad Islámica de Grao (El Grao) 4.000,00 €
1953 Comunidad Islámica de Xátiva Imam Xativi (Xátiva) 1.620,00 €
1955 Comunidad Musulmana Imam Malik de Málaga (Málaga) 3.000,00 €
1964 Comunidad Islámica El Diálogo de Sueca (Sueca) 2.000,00 €
1971 Comunidad Islámica de Catral (Catral) 2.500,00 €
2007 Centro Islámico Masjid Al-Sunna de Moncofa (Moncofa) 1.770,00 €
2022 Comunidad Islámica de Azagra (Azagra) 2.500,00 €
2025 Comunidad Islámica de Bellavista (Sevilla (Bellavista)) 2.500,00 €
2034 Centro Religioso para la Intercomunicación de Manises (Manises) 2.500,00 €
2036 Comunidad Islámica de Meliana (Meliana) 2.500,00 €
2045 Centro Islámico Badr de Villena (Villena) 2.500,00 €
2047 Centro Isámico Attawba Altea (Altea) 2.500,00 €
2050 Comunidad Musulmana de Navalagamella (Navalagamella) 1.900,00 €
2053 Comunidad Islámica Albaraka de Elda (Elda) 2.500,00 €


----------



## MAS ALLA (26 Nov 2011)

Coloboc dijo:


> Policía detiene a 6 sujetos en Cuenca tras intensa persecusión - NOV. 23, 2011 - 13:24 - Seguridad - EL UNIVERSO



Desde luego, la mayoría de los delitos los cometen los extranjeros, pues ellos son 7.000 millones y nosotros 40. Menos mal que el recopilador no utiliza otros idiomas en la búsqueda, pues saldrían cientos de delitos más cometidos por extranjeros. Por cierto, he abierto la noticia que cito arriba al azar, y os amplío la información:
_
Cuenca es una ciudad del centro sur de la República del Ecuador, es la capital de la provincia del Azuay y de la Región 6. Está situado en la parte meridional de la Cordillera andina ecuatoriana. Su Centro Histórico fue declarado Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la Unesco en el año 1999. Es llamada la Atenas del Ecuador por su majestuosa arquitectura, su diversidad cultural, su aporte a las artes, ciencias y letras ecuatorianas y por ser el lugar de nacimiento de muchos personajes ilustres de la sociedad ecuatoriana. Sombreros hechos a mano son una especialidad en el Ecuador y se venden a los turistas de todo el mundo que visitan Cuenca._


----------



## Wodans (26 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Desde luego, la mayoría de los delitos los cometen los extranjeros, pues ellos son 7.000 millones y nosotros 40. Menos mal que el recopilador no utiliza otros idiomas en la búsqueda, pues saldrían cientos de delitos más cometidos por extranjeros. Por cierto, he abierto la noticia que cito arriba al azar, y os amplío la información:
> _
> Cuenca es una ciudad del centro sur de la República del Ecuador, es la capital de la provincia del Azuay y de la Región 6. Está situado en la parte meridional de la Cordillera andina ecuatoriana. Su Centro Histórico fue declarado Patrimonio de la Humanidad por la Unesco en el año 1999. Es llamada la Atenas del Ecuador por su majestuosa arquitectura, su diversidad cultural, su aporte a las artes, ciencias y letras ecuatorianas y por ser el lugar de nacimiento de muchos personajes ilustres de la sociedad ecuatoriana. Sombreros hechos a mano son una especialidad en el Ecuador y se venden a los turistas de todo el mundo que visitan Cuenca._



En España no hay 7000 millones de extranjeros, de hecho solo son un 20% y a pesar de eso cometen la mayoría de delitos, así que tu razonamiento no sirve.


----------



## MAS ALLA (26 Nov 2011)

Oikonomia. dijo:


> 209 Asociación de Musulmanes en Córdoba (Córdoba) 5.000,00 €
> Mantenimiento de lengua y cultura árabe-islámica 3.000,00 €
> 289 Comisión Islámica de Melilla (Melilla) 8.000,00 €
> 546 Comunidad Islámica Al Taufik de Elche (CITE) (Elche) 2.500,00 €
> ...



Yo también estoy en contra de estas ayudas, y no sólo de estas pequeñas subvenciones, sino de lo que recibe la iglesia católica (que creo que es algo más). Espero que el PP lo remedie. Sin embargo, considero que es tendencioso utilizar parcialmente una información dando a entender que las comunidades islámicas reciben ayudas y ovidando (¿despiste?) incluir ninguna de las ayudas de la misma convocatoria a otras confesiones. Quien inserta esta información efectivamente se despista y no ha conseguido encontrar las ayudas a comunidades cristianas de los mismos fondos. Como sólo son un par, no ha considerado necesario incluirlas:
1681 Biltokia Cristiana Vino Nuevo (Pamplona) 4.500,00 €
1791 Comunidad Tiempo de Cosecha (Torrent) 6.500,00 €
Muchas manos una ilusión 5.000,00 €
Reinserción y convivencia 1.500,00 €
1815 Centro Cristiano Betania - Sevilla (Sevilla) 3.020,00 €
1838 Gospel Madrid (Madrid) 5.020,00 €
1882 Centro Cristiano Betania Castelldefels (Catelldefels) 5.090,00 €
1890 Centro Cristiano "Nuevo Caminar" (Jerez de la Frontera) 3.020,00 €
1966 Iglesia Carismática La Casa del Señor en España (Nueva Segovia) 2.040,00 €
2060 Centro Cristiano de Brunete (Brunete) 2.000,00 €
2723 Iglesia Ortodoxa Griega En España (Madrid) 2.830,00 €
2729 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Zaragoza (Zaragoza) 5.000,00 €
2732 Capilla evangélica de Toral de los Guzmanes (Toral de los Guzmanes) 4.000,00 €
2732 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en León (León) 3.710,00 €
2744 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Mataró (Barcelona) 4.540,00 €
2745 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Sant Adriá del Besos (Badalona) 3.050,00 €
2749 Iglesia Adventista Madrid - Eben - Ezer (Madrid) 2.700,00 €
"Be a hero! Don`t take hero" 1.200,00 €
Campamento urbano titulado:"Moisés en Egipto" 1.500,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de A Coruña (A Coruña) 1.500,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Alcoy (Alcoy) 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Barakaldo (Barakaldo) 1.500,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Barcelona - C/ Tallers (Barcelona) 1.800,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 2 800,00 €
Plataforma adventista contra la violencia de género 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Barcelona - Pasaje Gaiolá (Barcelona) 1.700,00 €
Jornadas de formación contra la violencia de género hacia mujeres y niñas 900,00 €
Jornadas sobre aprendizaje infantil para padres y monitores
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Bilbao (Bilbao) 800,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Calahorra (Calahorra) 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Cambre - Temple (Cambre - Temple) 1.800,00 €
Cómo abandonar el tabaco 800,00 €
Jornada sobre aprendizaje infantil para padres y monitores 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Campus (Sagunto) (Sagunto) 1.900,00 €
Jornadas Multiculturales de Educación en Valores y Relaciones juveniles 1.000,00 €
Seminario sobre aprendizaje infantil para padres y monitores 900,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Córdoba (Córdoba) 2.300,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 1 600,00 €
Jornada sobre aprendizaje infantil para padres y monitores 700,00 €
Programa de ocio alternativo para la Juventud de Córdoba 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Denia (Denia) 600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Elche (Elche) 1.200,00 €
Escuela de padres - El Palmeral de Elche - familias de etnia gitana 600,00 €
Escuela de salud 600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Ferrol (Ferrol) 700,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Gijón (Gijón) 900,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Girona (Gerona) 800,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Hospitalet (Hospitalet de Llobregat) 800,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Ibiza (Ibiza) 2.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Igualada (Igualada) 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Jaén (Jaén) 1.200,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de León (León) 3.200,00 €
Campamento urbano 400,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 3 800,00 €
Expo-Salud 1.200,00 €
Plataforma adventista contra la violencia de género 800,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Lleida (Lleida) 1.000,00 €
Feria de la Salud y Seminario de Salud Familiar 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Madrid - C/ Alenza (Madrid) 4.200,00 €
Campamento Bíblico Urbano "Moisés en Egipto" 1.200,00 €
Clubes socio-educativos 1.800,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 3 600,00 €
Programa sobre el proceso de integración y socialización en el desarrollo de la personalidad de hombres y
mujeres solos.
600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Madrid - C/ Calatrava (Madrid) 2.100,00 €
"Mens sana in corpore sano" Programa de salud integral 1.500,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 1 600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Madrid - C/ Noviciado (Madrid) 800,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Madrid - Nuevo Baztán (Nuevo Baztán) 1.800,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Madrid - Resurrección - C/ Butrón (Madrid) 2.000,00 €
Be a hero! Don't take hero! 1.000,00 €
Cocina para Hombres y Hombres para cocina! 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Madrid - Ventas (Madrid) 2.500,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Madrid Las Rosas - Arganda (Arganda del Rey) 2.700,00 €
Atención integral a la familia 2011 1.500,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 2 600,00 €
Expo-Salud 2011 600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Mallorca - Inca (Inca) 2.500,00 €
Excuela de Verano Juvenil 2011 1.000,00 €
Exposalud Inca 1.500,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Móstoles (Móstoles) 2.800,00 €
Naturaleza - Supervivencia - Ciencia 1.800,00 €
Plataforma adventista contra la violencia de género 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Murcia (Murcia) 2.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Orihuela (Orihuela) 2.000,00 €
Integración social por medio de la cocina y la alimentación sana 1.000,00 €
La Familia: vínculo de unidad y su rol en la sociedad 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Oviedo (Oviedo) 3.600,00 €
Campamento Bíblico Urbano "Moisés en Egipto" 1.200,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - niv 3 800,00 €
Proyecto de Salud 1.600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Palma de Mallorca (Palma de Mallorca) 2.500,00 €
Exposalud ciudad de Palma 2011 1.500,00 €
Formación integral jóvenes 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Pontevedra (Pontevedra) 2.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Puerto de Santa María (Cádiz) 1.500,00 €
Biblioteca Móvil 300,00 €
Programa educativo de sensibilización e integración cultural inter-religiosa 1.200,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Sagunto (Sagunto) 1.200,00 €
Casa nueva 600,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 2 600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Salamanca (Salamanca) 1.200,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de San Pedro del Pinatar (San Pedro del Pinatar) 3.300,00 €
Aula Salud 4 1.500,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 1 800,00 €
Plataforma adventista contra la violencia de género 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Santander (Santander) 3.200,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 1 900,00 €
Plataforma adventista contra la violencia de género 2.300,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Sevilla (Sevilla) 600,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Terrassa (Terrassa) 1.200,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Valladolid (Valladolid) 3.200,00 €
Clubes socio-culturales 1.500,00 €
Curso de formación de líderes para mujeres - nivel 3 700,00 €
Plataforma adventista contra la violencia de género 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Vigo (Vigo) 2.800,00 €
Formación Juvenil 2.000,00 €
Formación juvenil en penitenciaría 800,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Villajoyosa (Villajoyosa) 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Vitoria (Vitoria-Gasteiz) 1.000,00 €
2749 Iglesia Evangélica Adventista de Zaragoza - Torrero (Zaragoza) 1.800,00 €
Campamento Bíblico Urbano "Moisés en Egipto" 1.000,00 €
Jornadas sobre aprendizaje infantil para padres y monitores 800,00 €
2754 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica en calle Agustina de Aragon de Valencia (Valencia) 10.000,00 €
Integración integral a familias en situación de desadaptación social en la ciuda de Valencia 6.000,00 €
Integración socio-cultural em el barrio de Patraix de la comunidad evangélica 4.000,00 €
2758 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Barcelona, Pasaje Jaume Roig, nº 14 (Barcelona) 2.980,00 €
2760 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista Sueca (Valencia) 5.521,00 €
MADRES CON VIDA PROPIA 4.000,00 €
Misión Posible: Grupos de niños y adolescentes 1.521,00 €
2769 Iglesia Evangélica Cristo Vive (Madrid) 6.500,00 €
2770 Iglesia Evangélica Pentecostal de Madrid (Madrid) 2.960,00 €
2772 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica (Alcázar de San Juan) 3.100,00 €
2773 Asambleas de Dios de España- Centro Cristiano "Cristo El Salvador" (Getxo) 1.500,00 €
2778 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Valdepeñas - Daimiel (Daimiel) 2.500,00 €
2791 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista de Molins de Rei (Molins de Rei) 2.200,00 €
2792 Iglesia Apostólica de España (Andújar) 3.340,00 €
2793 Iglesia Bautista de El Salvador (Valencia) 4.500,00 €
2794 Primera Iglesia Bautista de Alicante (Alicante) 3.000,00 €
2796 Primera Iglesia Evangélica Bautista la Trinidad de Denia (Denia) 3.000,00 €
2814 Iglesia Evangélica de Castelldefels (Castelldefels) 4.320,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Alcalá de Henares (Alcalá de Henares) 2.500,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Alguazas (Alguazas) 3.200,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Andújar (Andújar) 3.270,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Arjona (Arjona) 3.110,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Córdoba - Rey Don Pelayo (Córdoba) 3.680,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Jumilla (Jumilla) 3.110,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Linares (Linares) 4.100,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Madrid - Avda. Guadalajara (Madrid) 2.500,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Madrid - Avda. Orcasur (Madrid) 3.000,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Madrid - C/Peñuelas (Madrid) 2.000,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Madrid - García Llamas (Madrid) 2.500,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Málaga (Málaga) 3.680,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - Mazarrón (Mazarrón) 3.020,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia - San Juan de Aznalfarache (San Juan de Aznalfarache) 3.920,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia de Almería (Almería) 3.850,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia de Granada (Granada) 4.100,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia de Totana - Manuel García Atanze (Totana) 3.470,00 €
2822 Iglesia Evangélica Filadelfia de Valladolid (Valladolid) 4.500,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal - Congregación Anglicana Natividad de Reus (Reus) 4.090,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal - Iglesia de la Esperanza de Alcorcón - Parroquia S. Saturnino (Alcorcón) 3.390,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal - Iglesia de la Trinidad (Sondica) 3.900,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Madrid - Iglesia Catedral del Redentor (Madrid) 4.120,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Móstoles - Iglesia del Buen Pastor (Móstoles) 3.290,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Oviedo - Iglesia de San Juan (Oviedo) 5.402,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Pontevedra - Iglesia Episcopal de Cristo (Pontevedra) 3.000,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Salamanca - Iglesia del Redentor de Salamanca (Salamanca) 4.000,00 €
Estudiando fuera de casa 2.000,00 €
Proyecto "Biblioteca George Borrow de Salamanca" 2.000,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Sevilla - Iglesia de la Ascensión de Sevilla (Sevilla) 2.000,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Sevilla - Iglesia de San Basilio (Sevilla) 4.000,00 €
Biblioteca Francisco Palomares de Sevilla 2.000,00 €
Centro social juvenil anglicano San Basilio 2.000,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Torrejón de Ardoz - Iglesia de San Pablo (Torrejón de Ardoz) 2.710,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Valencia - Parroquia de Jesucristo (Valencia) 2.000,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Valladolid - Iglesia Antigua de los Mártires (Valladolid) 3.000,00 €
2831 Iglesia Española Reformada Episcopal de Zamora - Iglesia del Espíritu Santo (Villaescusa) 2.000,00 €
2840 Iglesia Evangélica Ejercito de Salvación - A Coruña (A Coruña) 4.500,00 €
2840 Iglesia Evangélica Ejercito de Salvación - Arganda (Arganda del Rey) 4.000,00 €
2840 Iglesia Evangélica Ejercito de Salvación - Barcelona (Barcelona) 6.120,00 €
2840 Iglesia Evangélica Ejército de Salvación - Santa Cruz de Tenerife (Santa Cruz de Tenerife) 3.500,00 €
2840 Iglesia Evangélica Ejército de Salvación - Valdemoro (Valdemoro) 4.000,00 €
2840 Iglesia Evangélica Ejército de Salvación- Madrid - C/ Hermosilla (Madrid) 4.000,00 €
2844 Iglesia Evangélica de Premiá de Mar (Premiá de Mar) 2.980,00 €
2852 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista de La Buena Nueva (Valencia) 4.620,00 €
2863 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista de Turis (Turis) 5.500,00 €
UBICA. Programa de Mediación y Asesoramiento. 5.500,00 €
2870 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista Nueva Salem (Badalona) 3.720,00 €
2878 Iglesia Evangélica del Redentor de la Llagosta (La Llagosta) 2.340,00 €
2879 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Aluche (Madrid) 4.500,00 €
2888 Juventud para Cristo - Madrid (Madrid) 3.790,00 €
2888 Juventud para Cristo-Barcelona (Barcelona) 5.120,00 €
Educando en valores 3.100,00 €
Escuela de formación para monitores y directores de tiempo libre 2.020,00 €
2890 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Asambleas de Hermanos del Carmelo (Barcelona) 4.690,00 €
2893 Esglesia Evangélica Unida de Terrassa (Terrassa) 5.190,00 €
2895 AGAPE (Barcelona) 4.250,00 €
Fuente del Peregrino'11 4.250,00 €
2905 Iglesia del Evangelio Cuadrangular (Madrid) 3.460,00 €
2909 La Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Palma de Mallorca (Palma de Mallorca) 3.000,00 €
2914 Iglesia Apostólica Pentecostal de Madrid (Sede Social) (Alcorcón Término Munic Leganés) 3.770,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española - Bravo Murillo 85 (Madrid) 5.000,00 €
Descripción y digitalización de los fondos archivísticos de ls iglesia de Cristo t la revista El Amigo de la Infancia 1.500,00 €
Educación y ocio 3.500,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española - C/ Noviciado 5 (Madrid) 5.000,00 €
Archivo histórico de la IEE 3.000,00 €
Centro de Atención social . Acción Social Protestante 2.000,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española - Iglesia de la Resurrección (Madrid) 5.000,00 €
Crecer en responsabilidad a través del tiempo de ocio 3.500,00 €
Descripción de la documentación del archivo de Juan de Valdés 1.500,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española - Zaragoza (Zaragoza) 1.500,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Alicante - C/ Teniente Llorca (Alicante) 3.000,00 € 
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Barcelona - C/ Tallers, 26 (Barcelona) 7.540,00 €
Organización del Archivo Histórico de la Iglesia Metodista de Catalunya y Baleares 3.770,00 €
Proyecto social de Comercio Justo 3.770,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Barcelona - POBLE NOU - Llull, 161 (Barcelona) 4.790,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Barcelona- Sants- C/ Carreras Candi, 60 (Barcelona) 2.660,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Maó (Maó) 3.300,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Rubí - C/Descubridor Colom, 4-6 (Rubí) 5.040,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Santa Coloma de Gramanet - C/ Francesc Julia, 17 Bajo (Santa Coloma de Gramanet) 4.970,00 €
2920 Iglesia Evangélica Española de Valencia (Valencia) 4.870,00 €
2921 Iglesia Evangélica Baptista Castellarnau (Sabadell) 4.940,00 €
2925 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista de Girona (Girona) 3.220,00 €
2926 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista del Redentor (Sabadell) 3.450,00 €
2931 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista de la Barceloneta (Barcelona) 4.090,00 €
2934 Iglesia Apostólica Pentecostal de Antequera (Antequera) 5.000,00 €
2952 Comunidad Cristiana Evangélica Decisión (Madrid) 4.040,00 €
2953 Iglesia Evangélica de Móstoles (Móstoles) 9.000,00 €
Projimóstoles 3.000,00 €
Proyecto Davida 6.000,00 €
2961 Iglesia Cristiana Presbiteriana (Alcorcón) 2.730,00 €
2965 Iglesia Evangélica Buenas Noticias de Madrid - San Martín de Valdeiglesias (San Martín de Valdeiglesias) 3.120,00 €
2991 Asamblea Cristiana (Jerez de la Frontera) 2.780,00 €
3001 Iglesia Evangélica Bethesda (Córdoba) 4.760,00 €
3004 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Zaragoza - San Rafael (Zaragoza) 3.000,00 €
3020 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Buenas Noticias (El Ferrol) 2.860,00 €
3023 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en La Vaguada (Madrid) 8.000,00 €
Proyecto cultural Delirante 2011 2.500,00 €
Proyecto Socio-educativo Enrédate-Fuencarral 2011 5.500,00 €
3037 Iglesia Apostólica Pentecostal de Cantabria - Maliaño (Maliaño) 3.033,00 €
3037 Iglesia Apostólica Pentecostal de Cantabria - Torrelavega (Torrelavega) 3.600,00 €
3037 Iglesia Apostólica Pentecostal de Cantabria (Santander) 5.170,00 €
3042 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Colmenar Viejo (Colmenar Viejo) 2.080,00 €
3043 Iglesia Apostólica Pentecostal de Aragón (Zaragoza) 3.000,00 €
3050 Comunidad Cristiana Evangélica Agua Viva (Paracuellos del Jarama) 3.560,00 €
3052 Iglesia Evangélica Eben-Ezer de Fuenlabrada (Fuenlabrada) 3.360,00 €
3056 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Gamonal Burgos (Burgos) 5.000,00 €
3062 Iglesia Evangélica Metodista Bethel (Barcelona) 4.740,00 €
3064 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos Resurrección y Vida (Madrid) 3.000,00 €
3086 Iglesia de Dios Pentecostal Española - Madrid (Madrid (Villaverde Alto)) 2.960,00 €
3087 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Puertollano (Puertollano) 3.400,00 €
3131 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Alcantarilla (Alcantarilla) 2.660,00 €
3132 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista de Pamplona (Pamplona) 6.000,00 €
3135 Iglesia Ortodoxa Española (Barcelona) 4.180,00 €
Acciones para favorecer la convivencia y la cohesión social 2.680,00 €
Difusión de la cultura ortodoxa 1.500,00 €
3209 Iglesia de Jesús en Alcalá de Guadaira (Alcalá de Guadaira) 3.190,00 €
3256 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica en La Roca de Ciudad Real (Ciudad Real) 3.000,00 €
3473 Asamblea Cristiana de Ubrique (Ubrique) 2.780,00 €
3477 Iniciativa Crsitiana Evangélica (Mejorada del Campo) 2.000,00 €
3652 Asambleas de Evangelización Mundial para Cristo (Carabanchel (Madrid)) 6.000,00 €
Centro de acogida para la atención de drogodependientes 2.500,00 €
Proyecto de atención socioeducativa de niños, adolescentes y jóvenes en situación de desventaja social 3.500,00 €
3655 Centro Evangélico de Hermanos La Granja (Linares) 2.540,00 €
3659 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista Bethel de Terrassa (Terrassa) 5.230,00 €
3740 Iglesia Bíblica Comunidad Cristiana de Tarragona (Tarragona) 4.790,00 €
3741 Iglesia Bautista de Alameda de Osuna (Madrid) 2.000,00 €
4008 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Plasencia (Plasencia) 3.660,00 €
4020 Iglesia Evangélica en Coruña - El Camino C/ Curros Enriquez (A Coruña) 3.070,00 €
4157 Iglesia Evangélica en Seixo - Avda Doctor Otero Ulloa (Seixo-Marín) 5.090,00 €
4160 Iglesia Evangélica en C/Touriño Gamallo (Marín) 6.060,00 €
4172 Iglesia Metropolitana de Barcelona Betania (Barcelona) 4.990,00 €
Ayuda Solidaria 2.495,00 €
Onda Paz 2.495,00 €
4209 Centro Bíblico Berea (Barcelona) 3.300,00 €
4210 Misión Evangélica Urbana Madrid (Madrid) 10.000,00 €
4466 Comunidad Cristiana Evangélica de Zaragoza (Zaragoza) 2.600,00 €
4471 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Buenas Noticias de Lugo (Lugo) 3.230,00 €
Talleres de formación dirigidos a mujers inmigrantes que buscan empleo en el serv doméstico y hostelería 2.000,00 €
Vivienda de acogiad para inmigrantes 1.230,00 €
4490 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica El Puente (Cáceres) 2.913,00 €
4618 Diaconía de Madrid (Madrid) 7.157,00 €
4709 Unión de Mujeres Evangélicas (Madrid) 3.720,00 €
4768 Iglesia Cuerpo de Cristo (Madrid) 4.000,00 €
4768 Iglesia Cuerpo de Cristo de Zaragoza (Zaragoza) 3.600,00 €
4770 Misión Cristiana Canaria (Santa Cruz de Tenerife) 3.101,00 €
4810 Iglesia Cristiana Resurrección - Colombia, 6 (Cartagena) 3.090,00 €
4810 Iglesia Cristiana Resurrección (Cartagena) 4.790,00 €
4858 Alianza Evangélica Española (Barcelona) 7.500,00 €
4964 Centro Cristiano Familiar de Albacete (Albacete) 2.800,00 €
4967 Iglesia Evangélica Nuevos Horizontes - Zafra (Zafra) 1.800,00 €
4969 Iglesia Nuevo Nacimiento (Nonduermas) 3.910,00 €
4976 Comunidad Cristiana Betania (San Fernando de Henares) 2.000,00 €
5028 Misión Evangélica Urbana de Sevilla (Sevilla) 9.654,00 €
5150 Iglesia Evangélica en Ciudad Meridiana (Barcelona) 4.870,00 €
5172 Iglesia Pentecostal Fuente Viva - Huelva (Huelva) 2.780,00 €
5175 Iglesia Cristiana Levántate y Resplandece (Águilas) 4.280,00 €
5300 Ministerios Doukonia (Coria del Rio) 4.500,00 €
5341 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Chamartin (Madrid) 4.000,00 €
Campamento de Verano: TWOTIFRUTTI 1.000,00 €
English Week 2011 1.000,00 €
Proyecto de integración social para inmigrantes: Chamartín. 2.000,00 €
5343 Iglesia de Cristo en Sanlúcar (Sanlúcar de Barrameda) 2.000,00 €
5344 Siete Robles- Zazpi Hartzak (Valle de Allín) 5.200,00 €
5408 Iglesia Evangélica Nueva Vida del Altea (Altea) 4.040,00 €
5411 Comunidad Cristiana La Sal de la Tierra (Alcalá de Henares) 1.600,00 €
5439 Iglesia Evangelica Asambleas de Dios de Ronda (Ronda) 3.100,00 €
5440 Iglesia Asambleas de Dios de A Coruña - Pontedeume (Pontedeume) 4.590,00 €
5440 Iglesia Evangelica Asambleas de Dios de A Coruña (A Coruña) 4.410,00 €
5498 Conferencia para la Evangelización de España (Madrid) 3.460,00 €
5533 Iglesia Libertad Cristiana (Madrid) 3.000,00 €
5534 Rio de Vida de Torrevieja (Los Montesionos- Torrevieja) 3.000,00 €
5546 Esglesia Evangélica Baptista de Vilassar de Mar (Vilassar de Mar) 4.030,00 €
5574 La Semilla de Trigo (San Boi de Llobregat) 5.140,00 €
5575 Misión Evangélica Urbana Zaragoza (Zaragoza) 8.000,00 €
5611 Iglesia Evangélica Nueva de Navalmoral de la Mata (Navalmoral de la Mata) 3.200,00 €
5617 Comunidad de Amor Cristiano - Baena (Baena) 3.600,00 €
5617 Comunidad de Amor Cristiano - Lucena (Lucena) 3.280,00 €
5617 Comunidad de Amor Cristiano (Córdoba) 4.000,00 €
5635 Iglesia Evangélica la Buena Semilla Asambleas de Dios (Cádiz) 4.420,00 €
5636 Iglesia Evangélica Betel en Aragón - Huesca - C/Huertas (Huesca) 3.400,00 €
5636 Iglesia Evangélica Betel en Aragón - Zaragoza - C/ Rio Duero (Zaragoza) 3.300,00 €
5636 Iglesia Evangélica Betel en Aragón - Zaragoza - C/ Turco (ZARAGOZA) 2.500,00 €
5636 Iglesia Evangélica Betel en Aragón (Zaragoza) 7.559,01 €
Ayuda para la integración social 2011 4.200,00 €
Levantando una generación de influencia para el futuro 3.359,01 €
5687 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Nueva Sión (Sevilla) 4.340,00 €
5689 Iglesia Evangélica Gloria de Dios (Madrid) 3.210,00 €
5699 Iglesia del Pacto Evangelico Vida Nueva (Oleiros) 3.140,00 €
5754 Iglesia Evangélica Manantial de Vida de Sabadell (Sabadell) 3.590,00 €
5757 Iglesia Evangélica Cristo Vive de Alicante (Alicante) 3.281,00 €
5776 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Nisi (Rus) 3.000,00 €
5800 Entidad Religiosa Asociativa Cristiana Evangélica de Olivares (Olivares) 2.120,00 €
5827 Iglesia Evangélica Betel Asambleas de Dios (Cieza) 2.480,00 €
5831 Centro Cristiano Buenas Nuevas de Úbeda Asambleas de Dios (Úbeda) 4.260,00 €
5832 Iglesia Evangélica Centro Cristiano de Boiro (Boiro) 4.410,00 €
5869 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Benavente (Benavente) 4.020,00 €
5891 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Esperanza de Vida (La Línea de la Concepción) 4.000,00 €
5892 Iglesia Evangélica Fuente Divina de Vigo Asambleas de Dios (Vigo) 3.730,00 €
5916 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Asambleas de Dios (Chiclana de la Frontera) 2.520,00 €
5918 Centro Cristiano de Puente Genil Asambleas de Dios (Puente Genil) 2.500,00 €
5921 Iglesia Evangélica Jesús Nuestro Pastor Asambleas de Dios (Málaga) 4.100,00 €
5959 Christ Kingdom Victory Church of God (Palma de Mallorca) 3.000,00 €
5962 Iglesia Evangélica Comunidad de Fe de Granada (Armilla) 3.190,00 €
5966 Iglesia Evangélica de Hermanos en Linares (Linares) 3.500,00 €
5969 Centro Cristiano Betania Orihuela (Santa Cruz) 2.930,00 €
Centro crsitiano Betania Orihuela. 1.000,00 €
Maná Orihuela 1.930,00 €
6027 Iglesia El Lokal (Barcelona) 6.240,00 €
6035 Misión Evangélica de Catalunya (Sabadell) 4.270,00 €
6062 Iglesia Evangélica Gran Rey de Madrid Asambleas de Dios (Burgos) 2.000,00 €
6162 Iglesia Evangélica "La Roca" - Santovenia de Pisuerga (Santovenia de Pisuerga) 2.780,00 €
6162 Iglesia Evangélica "La Roca" de Valladolid (Medina del Ríoseco) 4.039,00 €
6175 Iglesia Evangélica Asambleas de Dios de San Fernando (San Fernando) 3.500,00 €
6200 Iglesia Evangélica Buenas Noticias de Boadilla del Monte (Boadilla del Monte) 4.200,00 €
6280 Iglesia Evangélica El Despertar de la Gracia (Cuevas de Almanzora) 2.540,00 €
6329 Iglesia Cristiana del Evangelio de Cartagena (Cartagena) 3.470,00 €
6338 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Renuevo de Murcia (Murcia) 3.587,00 €
6339 Centro Cristiano Los Naranjos (Cazalla de la Sierra) 3.180,00 €
6358 Coordinadora de Asambleas de Hermanos de Catalunya (Mataro) 4.290,00 €
6552 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica de Cunit (Cunit) 2.920,00 €
Apoyo y Refuerzo escolar 2011 1.400,00 €
Mamás, Papás y Peques 2011 1.520,00 €
6690 Iglesia Cielos Abiertos (Pinto) 2.000,00 €
6694 Iglesia de la Biblia Abierta - Lleida (Lleida) 5.870,00 €
6697 Comunidad Cristiana de Esperanza (Badajoz) 4.930,00 €
6698 Asociación Evangélica Foro de Liderazgo (León) 2.900,00 €
6702 Iglesia de Dios Centre Cristiá Fe, Esperança i Amor de Salt (Salt) 1.500,00 €
6703 Iglesia de Dios Centre Cristiá Fe, Esperança i Amor de Banyoles (Banyoles) 1.500,00 €
6704 Iglesia de Dios Centre Cristiá Fe, Esperança i Amor de Blanes (Blanes) 1.500,00 €
6708 Templo "Comunidad de Oración" (Madrid) 2.960,00 €
6713 Servidores de Vida (Madrid) 4.270,00 €
6811 Iglesia Evangélica Burgos Norte (Burgos) 4.520,00 €
6824 Iglesia Evangélica Bautista El Buen Pastor de Tres Cantos (Tres Cantos) 3.270,00 €
6929 Iglesia Evangélica Asambleas de Dios de Arteixo (Arteixo) 3.020,00 €
Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica Ministerio de Avivaminento Mundial Maranatha, C/ Pompeu Fabra, nº 76-Sta.Coloma
(Santa Coloma de Gramanet)
6970 2.980,00 €
6972 Iglesia Evangélica Asambleas de Dios de Barcelona (Barcelona) 3.970,00 €
7152 Iglesia Cristiana Evangélica en Calle Collado Piña de Albacete (Albacete) 3.015,78 €
7165 Iglesia Resplandor de Dios (Alcalá de Henares) 2.000,00 €
7177 Centro Palabra de Vida - ICI (Madrid) 2.400,00 €
7257 Iglesia Evangélica Centro Cristiano de Milladoiro (Milladoiro) 2.800,00 €
7263 Centro Cristiano Belén (Barcelona) 4.120,00 €
7266 Aglow España Fraternidad de Mujeres Cristianas (San Martín de la Vega) 2.200,00 €
7273 Ministerio Internacional de Oración del Cielo en la Tierra (Leganés) 2.730,00 €
7277 Christian Church Outreach Mission International (Coslada) 2.000,00 €
7282 La Voz del Ministerio de Dios (Madrid) 2.480,00 €
7379 Iglesia Evangélica Armadura de Dios (Alcalá de Henares) 3.000,00 €
7435 Mountainview International Church (Las Rozas) 3.200,00 €
7438 Iglesia de la Biblia Abierta Nueva Vida (Barcelona) 3.300,00 €
7440 Iglesia Evangélica Biblia Abierta Plenitud (Zaragoza) 2.800,00 €
7447 Christ Missions Evangelical Church (Madrid) 2.000,00 €
7450 Christ International Ministries (Fuenlabrada) 3.890,00 €

También comunidades judías:
949 Comunitat Jueva Bet Shalom de Catalunya (Barcelona) 9.600,00 €
1364 Comunidad Judía de Alicante Centro (Alicante) 11.520,00 €
1982 Maccabi España (Alcobendas) 9.600,00 €
2039 Asociación Judía Aviv de Valencia (Valencia) 4.800,00 €
2775 Comunidad Judia de Madrid (Madrid) 18.900,00 €
Gestión del centro comunitario 9.400,00 €
Programa dirigido a las personas mayores de la Comunidad Judía de Madrid 9.500,00 €
2775 Congregación Bet El (Madrid) 5.760,00 €
2775 Or Hayeladim- Asociación Sefarad España (Madrid) 3.000,00 €
2775 Sinagoga Hasdei Leah (Madrid) 4.000,00 €
2775 Sinagoga Maguen David (MADRID) 4.000,00 €
2775 Sinagoga Maimónides (Madrid) 4.000,00 €
2776 Comunidad Israelita de Ceuta (Ceuta) 15.000,00 €
2780 Comunidad Israelita de Málaga (Málaga) 18.640,00 €
ADECUACION Y MANTENIMIENTO DE LA SEDE A LOS OBJETIVOS FUNDACIONALES COMUNITARIOS 7.800,00 €
FOMENTO DE LA INTEGRACION, CONOCIMIENTO Y CONVIV. HISPANO-JUDIA 10.840,00 €
2786 Comunidad Israelita de Melilla (Melilla) 15.360,00 €
Mantenimiento de la sede social 7.500,00 €
Sostenimiento de la guardería 7.860,00 €
2786 Sinagoga Benarroch-Truzman Z.L. (Melilla) 5.760,00 €
2786 Sinagoga Moisés Benguigui, Z.L. (Melilla) 4.200,00 €
2786 Sinagoga Yamin Benarroch Z.L. (Melilla) 5.760,00 €
2787 Comunidad Israelita de Barcelona (Barcelona) 15.540,00 €
2805 Comunidad Israelita de Valencia (Valencia) 9.600,00 €
Desarrollo programa educativo piloto para pequeñas comunidades. 4.800,00 €
Fomento y transmisión de la Identidad Judía en una Sociedad Plural. 4.800,00 €
2829 Comunidad Judía de les Illes Balears (Palma de Mallorca) 17.500,00 €
2908 Comunidad Israelita de Marbella (Marbella) 15.740,00 €
Plan de comunicación y difusión de las actividades culturales judías 7.100,00 €
Rediseño del programa educativo comunitario para niños y adultos 8.640,00 €
4447 Comunidad Israelita de Alicante (Benidorm) 7.900,00 €
4448 Comunidad Israelita de Torremolinos (Torremolinos) 15.911,20 €


----------



## Kalanders (26 Nov 2011)

Quemao dijo:


> Permítame dudarlo FIRMEMENTE y añadir que SOMOS unos PUTOS BORREGOS.... de "manual" para ser más exactos.
> 
> Según su teoria, por ejemplo, las injusticias fragantes ocasionadas por la arbitrariedad (utilizando un calificativo suave) de la Ley de Violencia de Género *(denuncias falsas y posterior paso por el calabozo 72 horas por ejemplo, inversión de la carga de la prueba (todo hombre es culpable y debe demostrar su inocencia, no al reves) etc, etc*,....se las puede pasar por el forro de los cojones cualquier hombre en este pais.....claro, claro...es tan sencillo como hacer caso omiso a la Ley, ¿verdad?.
> 
> ...



De acuerdo con su primer párrafo. 
Con respecto al segundo, yo no he dicho que cualquiera se pueda pasar las leyes por "el forro". A lo que me refería es a la masiva llegada de foráneos (repito que no he hecho mención a la violencia de género, asunto al cual después de leer sus posturas al respecto en diferentes hilos veo que coinciden muy mucho con las mias) y que según mi opinión, un partido es legitimado por la cantidad de votos que obtiene, y si el partido en cuestión tiene en su programa la apertura de puertas en plan "entren todos y sírvanse uds. mismos", la culpa evidentemente la tiene el partido/s en cuestión por la política que practican al respecto, pero indirectamente también los millones de personas que han votado y aplaudido esa medida en cuestión. Dicho de otra manera, si yo no he votado ni legitimado a ninguno de los dos grandes partidos, y si estos llevan a cabo una política de "puertas abiertas" para todos, no voy a ser yo quien entone el "mea culpa", sino ellos por haber promocionado y llevado a la práctica esas políticas y sus borregos votantes. 

Un saludo


----------



## MAS ALLA (26 Nov 2011)

Wodans dijo:


> En España no hay 7000 millones de extranjeros, de hecho solo son un 20% y a pesar de eso cometen la mayoría de delitos, así que tu razonamiento no sirve.



No captaste mi ironía. Resulta que se incluye una noticia de un delito cometido en Cuenca (ciudad de Ecuador) para resaltar que los extranjeros cometen más delitos. Creo que eso es trampa. Por lo menos dejad que los ecuatorianos delincan en su país, ¿no?


----------



## Seamus (26 Nov 2011)

Coloboc dijo:


> Pra ellos los hijos son los champiñones que crecen solos, solo hay que abonarles de vez en cuando( darles de comer las "papas" fritas con coca-cola). Eso si hay que tener minimo 10, poque con 9 años ya se les puede mandar al contenedor a buscar en la basura "para ayudar a papa y mama" o poner en el semaforo a pedir limosna, o llevarlos sucios a la asistenta
> social "a ver si se apiade y nos de el pisito gratis y ayudas".



En el momento de enterarme de esta noticia, ya lo sabía. LO SABÍA. En los medios bienpensantes no se dice la nacionalidad, ni etnia... pero cuando ocurre algo así lo sabemos TODOS. No sé qué cóño pretender ocultar.


----------



## Wodans (26 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> No captaste mi ironía. Resulta que se incluye una noticia de un delito cometido en Cuenca (ciudad de Ecuador) para resaltar que los extranjeros cometen más delitos. Creo que eso es trampa. Por lo menos dejad que los ecuatorianos delincan en su país, ¿no?



Vale, ¿Y las demás?


----------



## MAS ALLA (26 Nov 2011)

Coloboc dijo:


> Pra ellos los hijos son los champiñones que crecen solos, solo hay que abonarles de vez en cuando( darles de comer las "papas" fritas con coca-cola). Eso si hay que tener minimo 10, poque con 9 años ya se les puede mandar al contenedor a buscar en la basura "para ayudar a papa y mama" o poner en el semaforo a pedir limosna, o llevarlos sucios a la asistenta
> social "a ver si se apiade y nos de el pisito gratis y ayudas".



Eso es lo que piensan los españoles. Por eso promovieron que vinieran decenas de miles de madres de otros países para que cuidaran de los niños y abuelos patrios. Mientras tanto una media de cinco años para que pudieran regularizarse y posteriormente hacar la reagrupación familiar y traer a sus hijos. Cinco añitos de nada como media los hijos separados de sus madres. Y los consiguieron traer ya adolescentes, con el trauma de una madre que les abandonó siendo niños y que sólo les podía compensar enviando dinero para que les compraran caprichos. Y luego nos sorprendemos de que haya "latin kings". Quien siembra vientos... Aquí pocos le hacían ascos a una ecuatoriana cuidando ancianos o niños mientras tenía que dejar abandonados a los suyos.
Me parece horrible dejar a un niño sólo en casa (y puede que haya algún caso más). Yo no dejo sólos a los míos ni si tengo que tirar la basura aunque estén durmiendo. Pero creo que es injusto generalizar. No debemos olvidar que por lógica muchos inmigrantes tienen menos apoyos familiares.


----------



## MAS ALLA (26 Nov 2011)

Wodans dijo:


> Vale, ¿Y las demás?



Pues es una larga lista de "Coloboc" ayer a las 13;43h. Había abierto esa noticia sobre Cuenca por el morbo de la persecución policial y tal, y me sorprendió que no era la Cuenca de las casas colgantes. No quiero ir una por una. Si empiezo por la primera habla de dos detenidos por llevar hachís, uno español y otro francés. El origen de ambos individuos no lo sé, pero leo que del español _"El hombre, Pascual G.S., de 43 años, nacionalidad española" _. 
No dudo que la mayoría tenga que ver con delitos cometidos por extranjeros. Mi posición:
- Hay muchos extranjeros que delinquen en España.
- Un buen número de los que delinquen no son inmigrantes, son sencillamente delincuentes extranjeros (que entran con visado de turista o aprovechando que no se requiere visado). Por ello proporcionalmente en diez años ha aumentado mucho más el número de residentes extranjeros que de reclusos extranjeros. No me hagáis mucho caso, pero el de residentes puede haber aumentado un 1000%, y el de reclusos un 200%. 
- Estigmatizar a una población de millones de personas por las acciones o supuestas tendencias de unos pocos tiene unas consecuencias funestas para millones de inocentes. El extremo lo tenemos en la Alemania de los años treinta.


----------



## Premianenc (26 Nov 2011)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Te agradezco el haber creado este hilo...Vamos a Desenmascarar a toda esta púrria...



Es muy duro tener en contra al stablishment y decir lo políticamente incorrecto, pero el sentimiento anti-invasión ya es mayoritario en España. Lo malo es que mucha gente tiene miedo a salir del armario porque entonces las ONGs, los partidos políticos de la casta y sus amistades progres irían a por ellos. Pero hilos como éste hacen un gran trabajo. Un saludo y gracias por vuestra colaboración.

PD: no soy racista. No estoy en contra de la inmigración, como muchos dicen. Estoy en contra, eso sí, de una inmigración masiva, desordenada y nociva. ¿Se imagina alguien a 5 millones de gitanos españoles emigrando a Dinamarca? Pues eso mismo: cuando hay demasiada inmigración, y procede de culturas distintas, el país de acogida se desestabiliza y la cultura propia de éste pasa a estar en riesgo de ser absorbida por la de los recién llegados. Todo esto lo digo por si alguna rata progre me insulta, como es costumbre. ¡Saludos, conforeros!


----------



## MAS ALLA (27 Nov 2011)

Es terrible que en España pasen estas cosas. Lo que más duele son las cosas que suceden en el ámbito familiar y de las que muchas veces no nos enteramos. Las víctimas en muchas ocasiones son menores que no se atreven a denunciar toda una vida de malos tratos hasta que pasan muchos años. Casos como estos:
_El hijo explica que su padre lo ha agredido física y psicológicamente desde pequeño, así como a su madre y hermana. 
La noche de los hechos el padre iba bebido, y que primero le empujó y más tarde le pegó en el cuello -lesión que confirma el informe médico. El hijo declaró que el padre llegó borracho a casa, algo que según él era habitual, y se enfadó. Se enzarzaron en una discusión, y acabaron en el sótano y allí fue donde el padre le agredió. Le cogió por la camiseta, le golpeó en las cervicales y le gritó: "ven aquí, hijo de puta". _


----------



## MAS ALLA (27 Nov 2011)

Coloboc dijo:


> Me he equivocado en una noticia. Soy humana y puedo equivocarme, buscar informacion tiene su tiempo. Pido perdon por esta equivocacion en la noticia. ¿Y de otras que me dices?



No te preocupes. Todos somos humanos. La verdad es que no me he dedicado a abrir las noticias. Esta tarde abrí también la primera del mismo post:
Detenidos dos hombres y decomisados 4,5 kilos de hachs en Girona - ABC.es - Noticias Agencias y habla de un tal Pascual G.S., de 43 años, nacionalidad española y residencia en Francia y de otra persona de nacionalidad francesa, tal vez descendiente de inmigrantes, pero en cualquier caso nada que ver con la inmigración a España. Pascual G.S. puede ser también de origen extranjero y nacionalizado, pero por el nombre no tiene mucha pinta.
No niego que haya delincuentes extranjeros, pero hay millones de personas que pueden sufrir si se generaliza. También en algún post señalé que hay delincuentes españoles por el mundo. Muchos delincuentes extranjeros no son inmigrantes. Creo que es injusto, y como digo peligroso para muchos inocentes, relacionar ambos fenómenos.


----------



## Premianenc (27 Nov 2011)

Esta vez, rumanos:

Detenida en Barcelona una ladrona estranguladora de ancianas

Asaltos a domicilios del Masnou, Premià de Mar y Sant Vicenç de Montalt, en la comarca del Maresme. Espero que los Mossos, siguiendo los preceptos de Felip Puig, le propinen una buena paliza a esa hija de la gran perra. ¿Qué pasa si la vieja estrangulada llega a ser tu madre o tu abuela, *Mas Alla*? :bla:


----------



## Premianenc (27 Nov 2011)

Más multiculturalidad catalana:
Detenido un ladrón multirreincidente por atracos con navaja



> Los Mossos d'Esquadra han detenido a un ladrón multirreincidente que presuntamente cometió tres atracos amenazando a sus víctimas con una navaja, con tan sólo tres días de diferencia, en el distrito de Ciutat Vella de Barcelona.
> 
> Según ha informado este jueves la policía catalana, Yassine M., de 21 años y vecino de Barcelona, cometió los robos entre el día 15 --dos seguidos-- y el 17 de noviembre, siempre vestido con la misma chaqueta.
> 
> Las víctimas identificaron a *Yassine M*. por una fotografía, y resultó ser un ladrón conocido que acumula 11 detenciones por robo y que estaba en libertad condicional desde mayo. Al registrar su casa, los Mossos hallaron la chaqueta que llevaba en sus robos, un arma de fuego con munición y varios objetos de procedencia sospechosa. Los Mossos detuvieron a Yassine M. este miércoles y el juez ha decretado este mismo jueves su ingreso en prisión.



Según los progres de las juventudes de ERC y de las CUP, en Cataluña todos los delincuentes se llaman Fèlix Millet.


----------



## MAS ALLA (27 Nov 2011)

Coloboc dijo:


> Me he equivocado en una noticia. Soy humana y puedo equivocarme, buscar informacion tiene su tiempo. Pido perdon por esta equivocacion en la noticia. ¿Y de otras que me dices?



Por curiosidad y ya que me has preguntado, me he puesto a repasar un rato y veo esta otra que incluyes en una lista:
MAZARRN / La Polica Local detiene a tres individuos por un supuesto delito de robo con intimidacin - murcia.com
Resulta que las víctimas del robo son ecuatorianas y los asaltantes españoles. ¿Ese tipo de delitos también forman parte de tu investigación? En ese caso, me parece justo.


----------



## Wodans (27 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Pues es una larga lista de "Coloboc" ayer a las 13;43h. Había abierto esa noticia sobre Cuenca por el morbo de la persecución policial y tal, y me sorprendió que no era la Cuenca de las casas colgantes. No quiero ir una por una. Si empiezo por la primera habla de dos detenidos por llevar hachís, uno español y otro francés. El origen de ambos individuos no lo sé, pero leo que del español _"El hombre, Pascual G.S., de 43 años, nacionalidad española" _.
> No dudo que la mayoría tenga que ver con delitos cometidos por extranjeros. Mi posición:
> - Hay muchos extranjeros que delinquen en España.
> - Un buen número de los que delinquen no son inmigrantes, son sencillamente delincuentes extranjeros (que entran con visado de turista o aprovechando que no se requiere visado). Por ello proporcionalmente en diez años ha aumentado mucho más el número de residentes extranjeros que de reclusos extranjeros. No me hagáis mucho caso, pero el de residentes puede haber aumentado un 1000%, y el de reclusos un 200%.
> - Estigmatizar a una población de millones de personas por las acciones o supuestas tendencias de unos pocos tiene unas consecuencias funestas para millones de inocentes. El extremo lo tenemos en la Alemania de los años treinta.




No es cuestión de estigmatizar a nadie, simplemente que la gente sepa que la mayoría de los delitos son hechos por extranjeros, y que a esos, al contrario que a los nacionales, se les puede expulsar posteriormente de que cumplan la condena, y también se puede exigir a los que entran un certificado de antecedentes.


----------



## Premianenc (27 Nov 2011)

Jojojojo, me lo estoy pasando en grande:
Roba en un súper tras amedrentar al dueño con una jeringa



> Los Mossos d'Esquadra han detenido a un joven acusado de robar 290 euros de un súper de Barcelona, donde amedrentó con una jeringuilla al dueño para que le entregara la recaudación.
> 
> Según ha informado hoy la policía catalana, los hechos ocurrieron ayer, cuando una patrulla de los Mossos fue alertada de que dos personas habían coaccionado con sendas jeringuillas a una persona para que entrara en un cajero automático para sacar dinero de su cuenta y entregárselo.
> 
> ...



Seguro que era natural de Mollerussa y con ambos apellidos catalanes, del palo Prat o Colom.


----------



## Premianenc (27 Nov 2011)

*Roban 10.000 euros en cables de cobre al circo de Teresa Rabal*

Roban 10.000 euros en cables de cobre al circo de Teresa Rabal

¡Joder con los rumanos! Éstos y los moros son como el Barça y el Madrid, disputándose el primer puesto en la Liga de la Delincuencia. Seguidos ambos muy de cerca por los amerindios, que también déjalos correr.


----------



## MAS ALLA (27 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Es terrible que en España pasen estas cosas. Lo que más duele son las cosas que suceden en el ámbito familiar y de las que muchas veces no nos enteramos. Las víctimas en muchas ocasiones son menores que no se atreven a denunciar toda una vida de malos tratos hasta que pasan muchos años. Casos como estos:
> _El hijo explica que su padre lo ha agredido física y psicológicamente desde pequeño, así como a su madre y hermana.
> La noche de los hechos el padre iba bebido, y que primero le empujó y más tarde le pegó en el cuello -lesión que confirma el informe médico. El hijo declaró que el padre llegó borracho a casa, algo que según él era habitual, y se enfadó. Se enzarzaron en una discusión, y acabaron en el sótano y allí fue donde el padre le agredió. Le cogió por la camiseta, le golpeó en las cervicales y le gritó: "ven aquí, hijo de puta". _



Olvidé decir que la razón de este comportamiento por parte del patriarca fue que se había dejado entrar a un indocumentado (en este caso un gato) en una de las habitaciones.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (27 Nov 2011)

COCO-NEGRO dijo:


> Esas medidas tan lógicas, para los progresistas son aberrantes, por lo tanto, cuando un inmigrante que viene ya con antecedentes comete un delito aquí o uno que haya cumplido condena en el país y no ha sido expulsado, yo ya tengo claro quienes son los culpables indirectos de dicho latrocinio.



la pena es que roban a todo el mundo sin distinción, si robasen solo a progres seria un gran avance.
podíamos llevar unos lazos rojos para progres, azules para gente con sentido común, y que los multiculturales solo robasen a los del lazo rojo, asi todos contentos, unos por que no les roban, y los otros por que aunque les roben para ellos están dando una oportunidad a un multicultural de integrarse. ::


----------



## John Oxenham (27 Nov 2011)

Os pongo un video que rula por internet.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BffyODhFFBM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

No todos son así logicamente pero hay un porcentaje que es fiel reflejo a lo que en este vídeo se expone, han visto en nuestro país y leyes barra libre.

Lo que se debería hacer es minimizar este porcentaje a base de leyes duras pero no se si los de arriba quieren dar esa imagen.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (27 Nov 2011)

Al loro con las "chachas" panchoamerindias:

Detenidos dos ecuatorianos por la tortura y el asesinato de una anciana de 82 años en Hospitalet | Alerta Digital

Detenida una asistenta de origen sudamericano por hurtar tres mil euros en una casa al tercer día de trabajo | Alerta Digital
¡Y en menos de 15 días!: La criada boliviana que sustrajo 3.000 euros de la casa donde trabajaba vuelve a robar en un segundo domicilio | Alerta Digital
Detenida una paraguaya por robar 51.000 euros entre joya y dinero en la casa donde trabajaba | Alerta Digital

::::


----------



## Remkool (27 Nov 2011)

.



*ale-tarumbix ale-tartgado en
la sordidez ibérica de
la fila del INEM : 

tu problema es otro !*



*España enfila una depresión a la japonesa*​

....." Una lectura atenta de las cifras da escalofríos. La fuente informativa es el Servicio de Estudios del BBVA. El año próximo,* las necesidades de financiación de la economía española ascenderán a nada menos que 431.500 millones de euros, lo que representa cerca del 40% del PIB.* O lo que es lo mismo, los vencimientos de la deuda exterior obligarán a captar 414.000 millones de euros, mientras que otros 27.500 millones se destinarán a financiar las nuevas necesidades netas......"




*Llegas a comprenderlo.... ? frau Merkel ha pedido tu ohete, y la trotona

está pensando como hacer para entregárselo,

sin que tu patalees demasiado !*











*MILLONES VOTARON PPSOE*
NO HAY VASELINA PA TANTO TARUMBA


​

.


----------



## MAS ALLA (27 Nov 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Os pongo un video que rula por internet.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BffyODhFFBM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



¿Veis cómo necesitamos buenas dosis de multicuturalidad? Una canción rusa llamada "año nuevo" (traducido como "cuerpos de seguridad") es utilizada como si fuera rumano. Uno es un idioma eslavo y el otro latino. Pretende ser una parodia y el idioma es lo de menos. Pero si tuviéramos mucha más multiculturalidad muchos españoles estarían más preparados para lo que les espera; salir de su terruño para buscarse la vida.


----------



## Remkool (27 Nov 2011)

.


*tener un presidente de gobierno multicolor, 

no es suficiente dosis de multi-culeado-ridad ?*










:XX: :8: :XX:


fachtarumbas de Hiapania *:* NO WAY !


*MILLONES VOTARON PPSOE*
NO HAY VASELINA PA TANTO TARUMBA​



.


----------



## MAS ALLA (27 Nov 2011)

John Oxenham dijo:


> Os pongo un video que rula por internet.
> 
> <iframe width="420" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/BffyODhFFBM" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> ...



Yo (aprovechando que es un hilo sobre la multiculturalidad y os veo flojillos en la misma) os pongo otro (el enlace, pues no sé como hacer el cuadradito en el post). Este sí que es el idioma rumano. El del vídeo que rula por internet ni siquiera es rumano. Este no tiene subtítulos en español, pero dice algo así:

_Me siento sólo y me pregunto por qué dejé mi hogar -
Tal vez sea la maldición ancestral que pesa sobre nosotros
Porque no he hecho nada malo, pero he sufrido tanto,
He sido calumniado sin ningún motivo por los que amaba.

Puesta de sol tras puesta de sol – la rapidez con que el tiempo pasa
Y el amanecer se ha ido – sopla el gélido viento

Esperé fervientemente volver
Todos me juzgasteis, me condenastís, pero, ¿quiénes sois?

Nuestro tiempo ha transcurrido a la sombra de la Osa Mayor,
Pero sus garras permanecen en cada abrazo
Hoy me duele tu beso en la mejilla

Pero devuélveme la vida, la vida que he perdido por tí,
Olvidando el anhelo y los años de vagar.
Ahora no será largo, los mil años casi han pasado.

Las hojas cayeron, la tormenta las ha dispersado.
¿Dónde están las esperanzas? Ninguna permanece

Un repentino, impronunciable pensamiento, agarrota mi caminar
Todo lo que esperé, todo lo que soñé, nada ha cambiado.

Devuélveme la vida, la vida que he perdido por tí,
Olvidadndo el anelo y las dificultades.
Mis amigos de borrachera, de mil, ¿cuántos quedan?

Y vuestro tiempo ha transcurrido a la sombra de la Osa Mayor,
Pero sus garras permanecen en cada abrazo
Hoy me duele tu beso en la mejilla._

Phoenix-In umbra marelui URSS - YouTube


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (27 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Pero si tuviéramos mucha más multiculturalidad muchos españoles estarían más preparados para lo que les espera; salir de su terruño para buscarse la vida.



Pues no, pedazo de anormal. Precisamente, si no tuviéramos tanta "multiculturalidad" y los putos colonos no estuvieran acaparando los puestos de trabajo, destruyendo nuestras condiciones laborales y arruinando las arcas públicas, nuestro país no estaría en la pésima situación que está y los españoles no tendrían que salir de su terruño a buscarse la vida, pues podríamos trabajar y vivir dignamente en nuestra tierra como es nuestro derecho. ¡JODIDO ANORMAL!


----------



## MAS ALLA (27 Nov 2011)

Alejandrito Felnandes dijo:


> Pues no, pedazo de anormal. Precisamente, si no tuviéramos tanta "multiculturalidad" y los *putos colonos* no estuvieran acaparando los puestos de trabajo, destruyendo nuestras condiciones laborales y arruinando las arcas públicas, nuestro país no estaría en la pésima situación que está y los españoles no tendrían que salir de su terruño a buscarse la vida, pues podríamos trabajar y vivir dignamente en nuestra tierra como es nuestro derecho. ¡JODIDO ANORMAL!



Too late, my friend! Habrá que salir. Por otro lado, su análisis es tan simple que ni siquiera es análisis. Las condiciones laborales se dictan en el continente asiático. Y para hablar de putos colonos en ese tono, le puedo poner en contacto con alguien que está a su nivel, a ver si llegan a un acuerdo:

_DIA DE LA RAZA ? MINGA! DIA DE LA HISPANIDAD?? ESTA ¬¬!Subida por diego_666_metal el 11/10/09 
*PUTOS COLONOS* ESPAÑOLES KE ACE SIGLOS LLEGARON A ESTAS TIERRAS PARA INSTALARSE, MASACRAR TODO A SU PASO, Y APODERARSE DE UNA TIERRA KE NO ERAN SUYAS¬¬ MAS BIEN, KE NO SON SUYAS! Y JAMAS LO SERAN¬¬! MALDITOS SEAN ESOS PUTOS COLONOS ESPAÑOLES Y KE SE PUDRAN EN LO MAS PROFUNDO DEL AVISMO ¬¬¡
MALDITO SEAN LOS PUTOS REYES DE ESPAÑA Y DE DEMÁS PUTOS PAISES MONARKICOS ¬¬!

PUTA ESPAÑA!
PUTA EUROPA!
¬¬
VIVA AMERICA_
DIA DE LA RAZA ? MINGA! DIA DE LA HISPANIDAD?? ESTA ¬¬! - Fotolog


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (27 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> Too late, my friend! Habrá que salir. Por otro lado, su análisis es tan simple que ni siquiera es análisis. Las condiciones laborales se dictan en el continente asiático. Y para hablar de putos colonos en ese tono, le puedo poner en contacto con alguien que está a su nivel, a ver si llegan a un acuerdo:
> 
> _DIA DE LA RAZA ? MINGA! DIA DE LA HISPANIDAD?? ESTA ¬¬!Subida por diego_666_metal el 11/10/09
> *PUTOS COLONOS* ESPAÑOLES KE ACE SIGLOS LLEGARON A ESTAS TIERRAS PARA INSTALARSE, MASACRAR TODO A SU PASO, Y APODERARSE DE UNA TIERRA KE NO ERAN SUYAS¬¬ MAS BIEN, KE NO SON SUYAS! Y JAMAS LO SERAN¬¬! MALDITOS SEAN ESOS PUTOS COLONOS ESPAÑOLES Y KE SE PUDRAN EN LO MAS PROFUNDO DEL AVISMO ¬¬¡
> ...



¿Has escrito tú esa subnormalidad? Tarado de mierda. :bla:

Anda chaval, cómprate una pala y empieza a cavar tu própia tumba, pero no nos pidas al resto que sigamos tu ejemplo suicida, y deja ya de dar el coñazo, jodido tarado soplapollas. 
:no:


----------



## Quemao (29 Nov 2011)

Hoy toca un marroquí: 


DISFRUTEN LO MULTICULTURIZADO. 

Por cierto, sobre el título del hilo ¿no sería más correcto?:

*APADRINA UN DELINCUENTE EXTRANJERO.*


Agrede al portero de un pub a mordiscos y botellazos. El Comercio


GIJÓN
*
Agrede al portero de un pub a mordiscos y botellazos*

La víctima le había negado la entrada al establecimiento por ir bebido y haber provocado alborotos 

El portero impidió que el joven entrara en el local por las circunstancias ya señaladas. Sin embargo minutos después, y aprovechando un descuido de este trabajador, que estaba hablando con otros clientes, accedió al interior. 

No tardó en ser interceptado, pero cuando trataron de obligarle a abandonar el establecimiento, *el joven arremetió contra el portero con una botella de cerveza, golpeándole y causándole cortes en la cabeza y en una pierna.*

*El agredido* trató de interceptarle para que cesara en su actitud, pero éste *respondió mordiéndole en la pierna hasta en tres ocasiones. 

Cuando llegaron al local los agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía, el joven, de origen marroquí, les recibió con golpes e insultos*, aunque finalmente lograron identificarle. *Tenía antecedentes por daños, hurtos y robos con violencia.*





POR CIERTO:

Lo de los tener antecedentes y PASEARSE POR LA CALLE libremente como si nada está siendo bastante habitual.

Luego estos hdlp acuchillan a un pobre ciudadano indefenso y aqui no pasa nada.

Esto es hispanistan, pais modelo a imitar en esto de la ALIANZA DE CIVILIZACIONES.

.


----------



## El salvaje guatemalteco (29 Nov 2011)

La Policía detiene a un nigeriano que elaboraba documentos con su propia huella dactilar por 3.500 euros. Trabajaba para compatriotas, tenía 11 búsquedas y 3 identidades falsas CARLOS HIDALGO@carloshidalgo_ / MADRID 
Día 29/11/2011 - 13.09h
Nombre: Osaro Patrickson O. Edad: 50 años. Nacionalidad: Nigeriana. Otros nombres: tres más, todos falsos. Ocupación: uno de los principales falsificadores de documentos. Requisitorias: Búsquedad policiales de la Brigada Local de Policía Científica de Leganés y de la Brigadas de Policía Científica de Gerona, Gijón, Palma de Mallorca, Barcelona, Santiago de Compostela y Pamplona. Órdenes de detención de juzgados de Oviedo, Torrelavega, Pamplona y Torrejón de Ardoz.

Este es el perfil e historial del individuo arrestado el pasado día 7 por el Grupo VIII de la Brigada Provincial de Extranjería y Documentación de Madrid. Le pillaron en Parla, la ciudad donde Osaro tenía un piso que había convertido en un verdadero laboratorio de pasaportes falsos: máquinas de prensado y sellado al vacío, tarjetas vírgenes, impresoras, fotografúias, ordenadores, plásticos, máquina de sellado... Un negocio montado a la última.

Media policía española iba tras él, como queda reflejado en su ficha. Cobraba entre 3.000 y 3.500 euros por pasaporte y tarjeta de residencia de inmigrantes sin papeles. Se aprovechaba de su situación de indefensión para sacarles todo el dinero que tenía, pero la «marca de la casa», su huella dactilar, le ha delatado. Porque utilizaba sus propios dedos para dejar la marca digital necesaria para los documentos. Un gran fallo de este profesional. 

Los investigadores constataron cómo se producía un gran trasiego de personas que entraban y salían de su domicilio. Estaban dentro poco tiempo y adoptaban numerosas medidas de seguridad para no ser pillados por la Policía. Hasta ahora.

Osaro está acusado de 8 delitos de falsificación documental y uno de estafa.


----------



## Remkool (29 Nov 2011)

.



*Y cuando detendran a ese maldito amerindio asesino 

de mujeres y niños lamado Iñaky Putangarín ? ? ?*









_*EJPAÑA....PA LOH EJPAÑOLEH, KOÑOOOÓ *!_


:8: :: :8:​


.


----------



## Seamus (29 Nov 2011)

Remkool dijo:


> .
> *Y cuando detendran a ese maldito amerindio asesino
> 
> de mujeres y niños lamado Iñaky Putangarín ? ? ?*
> .​





Y dale... ¡Que cada tema a su hilo, leñe!

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-un-sinfin-de-organismos-por-toda-espana.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...56-la-tesis-doctoral-del-caso-urdangarin.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-evadieron-impuestos-con-facturas-falsas.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-con-una-tesis-sobre-como-dar-pelotazos.html

http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...o-con-una-tesis-sobre-como-dar-pelotazos.html
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.​


----------



## pagaloquedebes (29 Nov 2011)

Gracias Coloboc, fresquitas del dia, todo muy cultural, he clicado como 5 y todas multi, rumanos, chinos etc...

FRESCO FRESCO!!


----------



## eloy_85 (29 Nov 2011)

Detienen a un moro en Málaga por acosar a niñas de 13 años

El disparate se instala en Europa: Detenida una mujer en el Reino Unido por llamar “negra” a una negra | Alerta Digital

Cada vez menos inmigrantes cotizan a la Seguridad Social… pero sacan más dinero de España

El Gobierno popular de Castilla y León convierte a los inmigrantes en los receptores casi exclusivos de las ayudas | Alerta Digital


----------



## dayan (29 Nov 2011)

Solo por curiosidad y desde la más absoluta ignorancia del dato ¿ Del porcentaje de condenados a prisión con nacionalidad española, cuantos son gitanos y cuantos nacionalizados EN LOS ÚLTIMOS AÑOS?


----------



## Seamus (29 Nov 2011)

eloy_85 dijo:


> El disparate se instala en Europa: Detenida una mujer en el Reino Unido por llamar “negra” a una negra | Alerta Digital



Antes de que el agua llegue al punto de ebullición, se empiezan a ver "burbujitas" pequeñas y dispersas. Pero si se sigue calentando, indefectiblemente el agua hierve.

Estamos viendo burbujitas por todas partes pero siguen calentando.

Que sigan, que sigan...


----------



## Wodans (29 Nov 2011)

dayan dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad y desde la más absoluta ignorancia del dato ¿ Del porcentaje de condenados a prisión con nacionalidad española, cuantos son gitanos y cuantos nacionalizados EN LOS ÚLTIMOS AÑOS?



No se puede saber, no hay censo de gitanos y en ninguna parte se indica si hay nacionalizados o no.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (29 Nov 2011)

eloy_85 dijo:


> El disparate se instala en Europa: Detenida una mujer en el Reino Unido por llamar “negra” a una negra | Alerta Digital





> *“¡No eres británica, eres negra!”* . Una mujer de 34 años fue arrestada el domingo en Londres después de pronunciar esta frase en el tranvía de la capital de Reino Unido y de que trascendiera tras ser colgada en internet.
> 
> La detenida, que sostiene a su hijo mientras se dirige a una mujer negra en el Tram londinense, se lamenta primero del deterioro que sufre su país como consecuencia de la presencia de millones de extranjeros, hecho comprensible para cualquiera que haya viajado en los transportes públicos londidenses y comprobado la acumulación de basura que hay en ellos como consecuencia del incivismo de muchos viajeros no británicos. *“¿En qué se ha convertido este país…? En un montón de negros y polacos. No sois ingleses, ninguno de vosotros sois ingleses. ¿sabéis qué? Volved de donde coño hayáis salido”, *espetó la mujer.
> 
> Y prosigue: *“Volved a vuestro país. No vengáis al mío. Gran Bretaña no es nada ahora, Gran Bretaña está jodida”. *Entonces, uno de los pasajeros le pide que modere su lenguaje porque hay niños. “Tengo a un niño aquí”, le dice la mujer.



:Aplauso::Aplauso::Aplauso:

Menuda mujer, esta sí que tiene los ovarios bien puestos. :


----------



## MAS ALLA (29 Nov 2011)

dayan dijo:


> Solo por curiosidad y desde la más absoluta ignorancia del dato ¿ Del porcentaje de condenados a prisión con nacionalidad española, cuantos son gitanos y cuantos nacionalizados EN LOS ÚLTIMOS AÑOS?



En mi opinión, creo que nacionalizados serán poquísimos; la nacionalidad no se puede obtener con antecedentes penales, ni siquiera policiales, y raro es el caso de que alguien no se haya metido en ningún lío durante años en España y lo haga una vez obtenida la nacionalidad.
Gitanos habrá bastantes, españoles o no. De hecho, muchos ejemplos que se están poniendo aquí de rumanos, podrían ser gitanos.
Lo que sí está claro es que hay un alto porcentaje de pobres en las cárceles. Undargarines hay pocos. Es mucho más fácil acabar en la cárcel por robar 200 euros que por robar 20 millones.


----------



## NCB (29 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> En mi opinión, creo que nacionalizados serán poquísimos; la nacionalidad no se puede obtener con antecedentes penales, ni siquiera policiales, y raro es el caso de que alguien no se haya metido en ningún lío durante años en España y lo haga una vez obtenida la nacionalidad.
> Gitanos habrá bastantes, españoles o no. De hecho, muchos ejemplos que se están poniendo aquí de rumanos, podrían ser gitanos.
> Lo que sí está claro es que hay un alto porcentaje de pobres en las cárceles. Undargarines hay pocos. Es mucho más fácil acabar en la cárcel por robar 200 euros que por robar 20 millones.



Usted en qué mundo vive?

Creo que no ha tenido mucho trato con clase baja, ya sea autóctona o foránea.

Mire, la escoria social es escoria, da igual si es española (gitanos, canis, etc) o extranjera.

El problema es que el bajo perfil social de los inmigrantes que nos han llegado en masa en los últimos años es un caldo de cultivo para la generación de bolsas de pobreza y delincuencia de bajo nivel.

La delincuencia de alto nivel es otra cosa que afecta a otros niveles, y que ha de ser perseguida y erradicada; pero esté usted seguro de que ningún ladrón de guante blanco violará a su hija o le apuñalará a usted para quitarle unos míseros euros.

La delincuencia de bajo nivel es insoportable porque degenera la sociedad hasta límites insospechados. El aporte que está haciendo la inmigración a este tipo de delincuencia es INTOLERABLE.


----------



## cdecompartir (29 Nov 2011)

Quien es mas perjudicial para la sociedad o el pais:
- Un señor con clase, con color de la piel blanco resplandeciente, modales exquisitos y que tima a Hacienda varios millones de Euros cada año.
- 1000 señores de color pillados robando queso o embutidos en el DIA.

Simple curiosidad ya que me da a mi que en este pais después de tantos años de educación gratuita y obligatoria no se ha conseguido gran avance. El sacerdote grita "Quemad a la bruja!" y la turba aúlla en éxtasis.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (30 Nov 2011)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Quien es mas perjudicial para la sociedad o el pais:
> - Un señor con clase, con color de la piel blanco resplandeciente, modales exquisitos y que tima a Hacienda varios millones de Euros cada año.
> - 1000 señores de color pillados robando queso o embutidos en el DIA.
> 
> Simple curiosidad ya que me da a mi que en este pais después de tantos años de educación gratuita y obligatoria no se ha conseguido gran avance. El sacerdote grita "Quemad a la bruja!" y la turba aúlla en éxtasis.



desde luego estoy muy en contra de los ladrones de guante blanco, ojala se pudriesen todos en la cárcel.

dicho lo cual, también es cierto que a baja escala, que es donde nos peleamos la mayoría en el día a día, los inmigrantes están empeorando las condiciones laborales al ofrecer sus servicios petados de precio, y también empeorando la seguridad en las calles con su alto nivel de delincuencia, estas dos son temas que todos, y mas algunos que otros nos tocan mas de cerca que el ladrón de guante blanco, que por supuesto merece castigo.

preguntas quien es peor para la sociedad o el país, para la sociedad la inmigración descontrolada es peor, para el país ambas cosas.


----------



## John Oxenham (30 Nov 2011)

El problema de España es el efecto llamada a los chorizos de otros paises, de la UE u otros, la falta de aplicación de la Ley de Extranjería, los papeles para todos, una justicia que no mete en prisión preventiva salvo raros casos etc

Yo abogaría porque fuésemos como otros paises, no dar la nacionalidad hasta pasados unos años y una vez otorgada si la persona se descubre que es un delincuente de órdago pues se le retira y se repatría.

Suficiente tenemos con aguantar a los chorizos patrios como para tener que ser los receptores de Europa de los de otros paises.

Ojiplático me quede cuando oi a un rumano: "En prisión no se vive tan mal, nos dan paella los domingos, tenemos actividades y podemos trabajar. Para mi es mejor estar en prisión que en mi país."

¡Vente a España, choricea hasta que te pillen y si vas a prisión no te preocupes que estarás de vicio.! ¡Cuando salgas tendrás paro para ayudarte a la reinserción o por si tienes que cambiar de modus operandi para robar y no pasar los primeros meses apurado hasta que te adaptes!


----------



## Mitsou (30 Nov 2011)

cdecompartir dijo:


> Quien es mas perjudicial para la sociedad o el pais:
> - Un señor con clase, con color de la piel blanco resplandeciente, modales exquisitos y que tima a Hacienda varios millones de Euros cada año.
> - 1000 señores de color pillados robando queso o embutidos en el DIA.
> 
> Simple curiosidad ya que me da a mi que en este pais después de tantos años de educación gratuita y obligatoria no se ha conseguido gran avance. El sacerdote grita "Quemad a la bruja!" y la turba aúlla en éxtasis.



Demagogia. Podemos darle la vuelta a la tortilla, ¿qué prefieres que un ladrón de los del primer ejemplo robe una millonada y cada españolito toque a 30€ perdidos o que llegue una multicultu, te de dos navajazos y te robe la cartera con 30€?

La delincuencia de poca monta crea una gran alarma social por la inseguridad que supone, porque la mayoría de las veces va acompañada de violencia.

A mi no me vale el que me den a elegir entre la patada en la boca o en los huevos, a los chorizos patrios no nos queda más remedio que aguantarlos porque está mal visto ponerlos en una isla y que se den por culo entre ellos, pero a los de fuera, patada en el culo y a la mierda, como si no tuvieramos ya bastantes problemas como para importarlos de fuera.


----------



## MAS ALLA (30 Nov 2011)

El joven que devolvi 400 euros de lotera en Bilbao asegura que nunca pens en quedrselos - ABC.es

Un joven que encontró en Bilbao 400 décimos extraviados de la lotería de Navidad ha hecho entrega a Loterías y Apuestas del Estado (LAE) de los billetes que, según ha explicado, «nunca» pensó en quedárselos. Abdellah El Mekaoui ha entregado a la delegada en Vizcaya y gerente de LAE, Maite Madariaga, el sobre con los décimos en un acto público en la sede ExpoGela, en el que ha recibido un recuerdo en reconocimiento de su «gesto de honestidad y civismo» por parte de los representantes que conforman de BilbaoHistoriko (las Asociaciones de Comerciantes del Casco Viejo, Bilbao La Vieja, San Francisco y Zabala, y el Mercado de la Ribera). 

El joven, un ciudadano marroquí de 28 años que reside en Bilbao desde hace siete años y regenta una peluquería, se encontró los décimos a primera hora de la mañana del pasado lunes, día 28, en la Alameda San Mamés, en las inmediaciones de Zabalburu, y decidió llevarla a la ExpoGela de BilbaoHistoriko. Tras entregarlos, se marchó a abrir su negocio «sin cualquier viso de notoriedad y recompensa», según han indicado desde BilbaoHistoriko, ya que su reacción le parece «totalmente normal ante un hecho de estas características». Los responsables de BilbaoHistoriko lograron localizarle el martes por la mañana y le trasladaron que, tras la repercusión mediática de la noticia y «el modelo» que supone desde el punto de vista cívico, «su gesto de honradez debía ser compartido y reconocido porque sirve de ejemplo para toda la ciudadanía de Bilbao y, mucho más, tratándose de una persona de origen marroquí», según ha indicado Anar Reka. 

En declaraciones a los medios, el joven ha asegurado que no pensó en quedarse con la lotería, con un valor de 8.000 euros. «Nunca lo hice y nunca pensaré hacerlo», ha insistido, añadiendo que, «si encuentras una cosa, hay que devolverla a su dueño». En este sentido, ha afirmado que no necesita recompensa por su acto altruista, aunque ha matizado que, si este número es agraciado en el sorteo de lotería de Navidad y su propietario quiere recompensarle, «ya llegará». 

Sin estereotipos
Asimismo, ha defendido que no se debe caer en estereotipos en función de la nacionalidad. «Sé que piensan que todos somos iguales y no es verdad. En todas partes hay gente buena, gente mala y existen delitos en todas partes. Quiero que no nos confundan (y que piensen que) por ser de tal país eres malo. No es verdad», ha asegurado. El joven se muestra «encantado» con Bilbao, donde ha encontrado «gente buena» y nunca tenido problemas. «Pero siempre escucho algo, veo cosas que me hacen daño, no puedo decir racismo, pero hay gente 'cabreada' con los malos», ha indicado. Los billetes de lotería serán entregados por la LAE a su propietario. La delegada de este organismo en Vizcaya ha recordado que, en cualquier caso, los décimos no podrían haber sido cobrados en caso de resultar premiados y que no hubieran sido devueltos.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (30 Nov 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> El joven que devolvi 400 euros de lotera en Bilbao asegura que nunca pens en quedrselos - ABC.es
> 
> Un joven que encontró en Bilbao 400 décimos extraviados de la lotería de Navidad ha hecho entrega a Loterías y Apuestas del Estado (LAE) de los billetes que, según ha explicado, «nunca» pensó en quedárselos. Abdellah El Mekaoui ha entregado a la delegada en Vizcaya y gerente de LAE, Maite Madariaga, el sobre con los décimos en un acto público en la sede ExpoGela, en el que ha recibido un recuerdo en reconocimiento de su «gesto de honestidad y civismo» por parte de los representantes que conforman de BilbaoHistoriko (las Asociaciones de Comerciantes del Casco Viejo, Bilbao La Vieja, San Francisco y Zabala, y el Mercado de la Ribera).
> 
> ...



¿ Le hacemos un Monumento y le damos la Nasionalidá ?:ouch:ienso:...Oh wait que esta se consigue mangando 1 pack de yogures desnatados DIA...:::rolleye:


----------



## Apilapalés (1 Dic 2011)

Afortunadamente todavía queda gente empática y solidaria: el empresario neoliberal, firme partidario de la inmigración descontrolada.

detenido-empresario-gijones-abusar-20111201


----------



## Seamus (12 Dic 2011)

¿Pero cómo hemos dejado que se hunda este hilo?

Vamos payá. ¿Os acordáis del inmi bueno que devolvió lotería? Pues aquí tenemos otros no tan buenos.
Un peruano rob tres despachos de lotera simulando que se desmayaba - ABC.es

Y poco más; lo de siempre, robos, asesinatos...
Detenidos los atracadores que golpearon y robaron a un joyero en San Martín de Valdeiglesias - 20minutos.es - El medio social

El juez envía a prisión al hombre que mató a su mujer a puñaladas delante de sus hijos - 20minutos.es - El medio social


----------



## Remkool (12 Dic 2011)

.



*ÉSTE HILO CREADO POR Y PARA FACHATARUMBIX

SE HUNDE POR SU PROPIA INCONSISTENCIA**

Y por el pepino que os va clavar en el ohete

el empleado bobo de la Merkel :*









*MILLONES VOTARON POR EL BOBO*
NO HABRÁ VASELINA PA TANTO ZOMBIE !


:XX:



.​


----------



## eXcremento (12 Dic 2011)

Iron John dijo:


> Detienen a un actor de "Doctor Mateo" por agredir a varios policas
> OTR PRESS. MADRID
> 
> 
> ...



bueno.... es que esta gente, aquí folla mucho.... 
pasta sin problem, ropa cara, farlopa a discreción y culos blanquitos.... si esto es el jodido paraiso.
no los echas ni con agual caliente.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (13 Dic 2011)

Que no decaiga la _fieshtaa_ multiculti:

*Cuatro mujeres negras musulmanas golpean a una ciudadana inglesa: “Te vamos a matar, escoria blanca” (VIDEO Y FOTOS)*

Los protagonistas de esta historia racista son la joven Rhea Page, de 22 años, y su novio Lewis Moore, de 23. Los dos esperaban un taxi en Leicester cuando un grupo de africanas empezaron a golpear a la joven al grito de “te vamos a matar, escoria blanca”.
Durante el ataque, las agresoras le arrancaron a la chica grandes trozos del cuero cabelludo y le propinaron un aluvión de patadas en la cabeza, espalda, brazos y piernas hasta dejarla inconsciente.

[YOUTUBE]VtMGkP3lQhI[/YOUTUBE]
Sin embargo, las cuatro mujeres de origen somalí, han sido absueltas de la agresión tras alegar el juez que, debido a su religión, no estaban acostumbradas a beber.

LAS AGRESORAS






[/QUOTE]

LAS VÍCTIMAS







Cuatro mujeres negras musulmanas golpean a una ciudadana inglesa: “Te vamos a matar, escoria blanca


----------



## Troll Esponja (13 Dic 2011)

Iron John dijo:


> Detienen a un actor de "Doctor Mateo" por agredir a varios policas
> OTR PRESS. MADRID
> 
> 
> ...



Miss mandril 2011 tambien es una negra.
Que esta pasando en madrid? No erais todos "castizos" y descendientes de los "austrias"?:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Troll Esponja (13 Dic 2011)

MAS ALLA dijo:


> El joven que devolvi 400 euros de lotera en Bilbao asegura que nunca pens en quedrselos - ABC.es
> 
> Un joven que encontró en Bilbao 400 décimos extraviados de la lotería de Navidad ha hecho entrega a Loterías y Apuestas del Estado (LAE) de los billetes que, según ha explicado, «nunca» pensó en quedárselos. Abdellah El Mekaoui ha entregado a la delegada en Vizcaya y gerente de LAE, Maite Madariaga, el sobre con los décimos en un acto público en la sede ExpoGela, en el que ha recibido un recuerdo en reconocimiento de su «gesto de honestidad y civismo» por parte de los representantes que conforman de BilbaoHistoriko (las Asociaciones de Comerciantes del Casco Viejo, Bilbao La Vieja, San Francisco y Zabala, y el Mercado de la Ribera).
> 
> ...



Los robo, los robo:: que sugestionables sois algunos


----------



## Remkool (14 Dic 2011)

.


*Me la sudan tus inquietudes, black kokito tarumbix !*









:XX:​

.


----------



## pagaloquedebes (14 Dic 2011)

> * - Lo que es innegable es que la delincuencia aumenta con la inmigración.*
> 
> *- Las tasas de delincuencia en el País Vasco en los últimos diez años no han aumentado e incluso han descendido*, y los inmigrantes han llegado precisamente en esta época. Si fuera cierta la hipótesis del aumento de la delincuencia significaría que el delincuente autóctono ha desaparecido y todos los que hay en la actualidad son extranjeros. Pero no quiero parecer el abogado defensor de los inmigrantes, puede haber en ciertos colectivos y en ciertos ámbitos problemas de seguridad y delincuencia aunque lo realmente increíble es que a nivel estatal y con la llegada de cinco millones de personas no haya pasado nada. *La población inmigrante ha venido para quedarse.* *La cuestión no es si queremos convivir o no con ellos. Es que estamos obligados a hacerlo.*



«Para los inmigrantes el País Vasco no es atractivo». diariovasco.com

y se queda tan pancho.


----------



## Troll Esponja (14 Dic 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> «Para los inmigrantes el País Vasco no es atractivo». diariovasco.com
> 
> y se queda tan pancho.



Pensaba que los vascos erais especialmente duros contra la inmigracion por aquello del rh y todo eso, quepaso?


----------



## pagaloquedebes (14 Dic 2011)

Troll Esponja dijo:


> Pensaba que los vascos erais especialmente duros contra la inmigracion por aquello del rh y todo eso, quepaso?



No se, pregúntaselo al tonto ese del observatorio.

si te fijas en los comentarios a la noticia, lo ponen a parir pero bien.

Cuando alguna vez he dicho en este foro que los únicos que están a favor de la inmigración descontrolada, como es este caso, es por algo.


----------



## Seamus (14 Dic 2011)

Troll Esponja dijo:


> Pensaba que los vascos erais especialmente duros contra la inmigracion por aquello del rh y todo eso, quepaso?



Sólo contra la "inmigración" española.


----------



## Troll Esponja (14 Dic 2011)

pagaloquedebes dijo:


> No se, pregúntaselo al tonto ese del observatorio.
> 
> si te fijas en los comentarios a la noticia, lo ponen a parir pero bien.
> 
> Cuando alguna vez he dicho en este foro que los únicos que están a favor de la inmigración descontrolada, como es este caso, es por algo.



ese es cvasco, con todos sus apellidos vascos



Seamus dijo:


> Sólo contra la "inmigración" española.



supongo que los vascos disfrutaran de la multiculturalidad en las ikastolas


----------



## Oscar Yeager (16 Dic 2011)

_Ustedes no saven manejar sus carros weys_



> *La mitad de los inmigrantes iberoamericanos no conoce las normas españolas de tráfico al obtener el carné en sus países de manera “corrupta”*
> 
> La Confederación Nacional de Autoescuelas (CNAE) y la Asociación Stop Accidentes han denunciado que el 50 por ciento de los adultos inmigrantes iberoamericanos, residentes en España, evidencia un “preocupante desconocimiento” de algunas señales y normas de circulación básicas de la Seguridad Vial española.
> 
> ...



La mitad de los inmigrantes iberoamericanos no conoce las normas españolas de tráfico al obtener el carné en sus países de manera “corrupta” | Alerta Digital


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (16 Dic 2011)

Remkool dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vete a tu púto País, subnormal....:


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (27 Dic 2011)

*España multicultural: tres inmigrantes detenidos por inducir a prostituirse a una menor de edad*


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (27 Dic 2011)

*La violación en la Gran Bretaña multicultural*



> Jailat Khan y Shahzada Khan, afganos de 16 años de edad, secuestraron y violaron el 12 de junio a una joven de 20 años en la ciudad inglesa de Leeds. Ambos musulmanes fueron captados por las cámaras de un circuito cerrado de televisión dando muestras de satisfacción por el delito perpetrado; por otro lado, las pruebas de ADN no dejaron margen de duda sobre su culpabilidad. El 23 de diciembre se ha conocido que un tribunal ha reducido notablemente la pena que en su día se impuso a Mahoma Boudjenane, por la violación de una filipina y la decapitación de uno de sus vecinos en 2008.





> Otro pintoresco caso de enriquecimiento cultural es el de Mahoma Boudjenane, argelino en situación ilegal de 49 años, a quien se le ha reducido sustancialmente la condena impuesta por la violación de una filipina y la decapitación de un vecino, debido a que durante la instrucción de la causa no se tuvo en cuenta que Mahoma “escuchaba voces en un idioma desconocido” y que sufría otras alteraciones mentales.
> 
> Mahoma había secuestrado en 2008 a una empleada de hogar de nacionalidad filipina a la que afeitó la cabeza y violó repetidamente. La víctima fue liberada por el agresor cuando “juró” que se convertiría al islam para casarse con él. Por supuesto, la filipina incumplió sus promesas y no regresó al domicilio del argelino. Poco tiempo más tarde, el magrebí golpeó en el cráneo con un martillo y decapitó con un cuchillo de carnicero a Lakhdar Ouyahia, su vecino del piso de arriba, por sospechar que había mantenido unos cuantos coitos con su “prometida” filipina, después introdujo la cabeza en una bolsa de plástico y la arrojó a un canal. Las cámaras del circuito cerrado de televisión del Metro londinense captaron a Mahoma portando una bolsita en cuyo interior se encontraba la cabeza aporreada de Lakhdar.





> El juez Moss al condenarlo le espetó con gesto desabrido:” You are, it seems to me, a very dangerous individual”. Sin embargo, tras una apelación presentada en tiempo y forma, la condena ha sido reducida.
> 
> Curiosamente, Mohamed Boudjenane, que debió ser expulsado en 2001, seguía exigiendo en 2008 un subsidio por desempleo pese a su situación ilegal.
> 
> Según datos estadísticos, los musulmanes constituyen en Reino Unido el grupo que mayor propensión tiene hacia el delito de violación, lo que fue corroborado en febrero de este año por el exministro laborista Jack Straw, quien afirmó que los paquistaníes consideran a las chicas blancas “carne fácil para el abuso sexual”. En otros países europeos las estadísticas elaboradas por la policía u organismos gubernamentales especializados apuntan en la misma dirección, aunque el caso noruego resulta escalofriante, puesto que en 2009 todos los actos de agresión sexual cometidos en Oslo tuvieron como autores a varones de religión musulmana.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (27 Dic 2011)

*Musulmán condenado por golpear a una enfermera que retiró el burka a su esposa durante el parto*



> Lo venimos diciendo desde hace años: el Islam es incompatible con Occidente. La demostración empírica tiene multitud de ejemplos que lo demuestran. El último ha ocurrido en Francia, donde un musulmán ha sido condenado por haber golpeado a una enfermera que retiró el burka de su mujer cuando estaba de parto.
> 
> Nassim Mimoune, de 24 años y nacido en Seine-Saint-Denis, acompañó a su esposa embarazada a un hospital de Marsella este verano, cuando le comenzaron las contracciones de parto.
> 
> ...


----------



## pagaloquedebes (27 Dic 2011)

> Curiosamente, Mohamed Boudjenane, que debió ser expulsado en 2001, seguía exigiendo en 2008 un subsidio por desempleo pese a su situación ilegal.



ME ENCANTA, va cortando cabezas y pidiendo subsidios a la vez, a eso le llamo yo tener iniciativa.

ahora, la culpa no es de este salvaje, es de quienes favorecen su entrada, políticos, pero también progres de salón, que no saben lo que es un inmigrante, mas allá del documental de cuatro.

Si algún día hay justicia, espero que el moro seleccione las cabezas de aquellos que favorecieron su llegada a occidente.


----------



## Obi (27 Dic 2011)

"Mi suegro tiene que matarme para limpiar su honor porque soy cristiano y me he casado con su hija musulmana".


> El joven atacado en Otxarkoaga con un destornillador teme por su vida porque el agresor, su cuñado, de origen ruso, sigue en paradero desconocido.
> 
> «Mi suegro tiene que matarme para limpiar su honor porque soy cristiano y me he casado con su hija musulmana». Julián Gómez -nombre ficticio- teme por su vida y advierte de que su «sentencia de muerte» está firmada si alguien no lo evita. Con 24 años, *su cuñado le atacó el pasado viernes, sobre las ocho de la mañana, con un destornillador en el barrio bilbaíno de Otxarkoaga. Se lo clavó en repetidas ocasiones.* Todo comenzó en el interior de su vehículo. «No conseguía quitarme el cinturón de seguridad y, cuando pude salir del coche, me tiré cuesta abajo rodando. Todavía entonces seguía clavándome el destornillador. Le debo la vida a dos vecinos que intervinieron, porque si no, hoy estoy muerto».
> 
> ...


----------



## Quemao (28 Dic 2011)

Ah....los rumanos, buena gente, si,......


Detenidos tres hombres en Luarca por varios robos con fuerza. El Comercio


Suma y sigue...


La Guardia Civil de Luarca ha detenido a M.A.B.,de 44 años, I.B.N., de 40 años, y A.A.M., de 24 años, los tres de *nacionalidad rumana*, como presuntos autores de varios* robos con fuerza en el interior de establecimientos hosteleros de la provincia de Lugo y de las localidades de Luarca, Navia y Puerto de Vega, así como por un delito de asociación ilícita y otro de falsificación de moneda.*


----------



## Quemao (28 Dic 2011)

Por cierto, leyendo esta noticia, me he preguntado a mi MISMO si los atacantes serían *individuos de una étnia concreta*.

Trabajadores defienden con barras de hierro el material de una obra de tres asaltantes. El Comercio

No es que yo sea mal pensado, pero es que como el PERIODISTA no da muchos datos (por algún extraño motivo tabú que todos conocemos...), pues como que me quedo con la duda.

O quizás no me quede con la duda. 



gijón
*Trabajadores defienden con barras de hierro el material de una obra de tres asaltantes*
28.12.11 - 15:48 -



Un grupo de trabajadores de una obra en la plaza Jacques Cousteau, en Gijón, tuvieron que defenderse con barras de hierro ante el *asalto de tres hombres que querían llevarse material y les amenazaron con navajas y con un tridente.*

Fruto del altercado, la Policía ha detenido a uno de los supuestos asaltantes, un hombre de 47 años. *Los trabajadores no quisieron denunciar por miedo a represalias ni colaborar en la identificación de los acompañantes del detenido*:ouch::ouch::ouch::ouch:, aunque los agentes siguen con la investigación para identificar al resto de los autores, según ha informado la Policía.

Los agentes de Policía acudieron a la plaza tras ser alertados de que se estaba produciendo el enfrentamiento. Allí, los trabajadores les contaron que, tras el conato de reyerta, los intrusos *huyeron a bordo de una furgoneta* al conocer que habían avisado a la Policía.

Se localizó en un domicilio cercano a *uno de los responsables que bajó de su casa voluntariamente y se enfrentó a los trabajadores y a la policía resistiéndose activamente a ser detenido. Contaba con 12 detenciones anteriores por amenazas y resistencia .*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (29 Dic 2011)

Quemao dijo:


> Por cierto, leyendo esta noticia, me he preguntado a mi MISMO si los atacantes serían *individuos de una étnia concreta*.
> 
> Trabajadores defienden con barras de hierro el material de una obra de tres asaltantes. El Comercio
> 
> ...



El problema es que esto desgraciadamente es Europa. Y su tratado y Constitución protegen a todas las minorías marrones e inmigrantes contra el nativo blanco...8:...¿como? ienso:..escudandose en la mágica palabra Rasismo:rolleye:...por eso Europa en general y España en particular es un paraiso para el lúmpen...nadie les puede tocar, rozar ni recriminar...sino acabas en el trullo como aquella chica blanca del metro de Londrés que oso a llamar negra a una persona...¿negra????ienso:ienso:ienso:...diferente es USA ó Rusia en donde si te pillán delinquiendo te meten una buena, vas al trullo y sin que te puedan prestar ayuditas, ni el Gobierno, ni Jueces, ni Ongs ni Nardos en Vinagre...:...el futuro es USA-Rusia...


----------



## sisebuto (29 Dic 2011)

La multiculturalidad en un mito en sí porque siempre será un estadio intermedio hacia una monoculturalidad. La convivencia de culturas diferentes es una dinámica contínua en la historia, de manera que cualquier identidad cultural que hoy definimos como tal no es sino producto de la fusión de otras varias ya desaparecidas en el proceso. En estos tiempos empezamos a alcanzar el paso definitivo y último en el mecanismo histórico de mestizajes culturales, la unificación global en una única mundial, lo que Michio Haku llama *Civilización del tipo Uno*. Las preguntas son: ¿es inevitable y será lo mejor? Sobre la primera, creo que sí; de la segunda pienso que no.

<object width="640" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XON0yZlC3Gg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allow******access" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XON0yZlC3Gg?version=3&amp;hl=es_ES" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="480" allow******access="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>


----------



## Fatty (30 Dic 2011)

Estos britanicos son gilipollas o que!!
:8: :8:


----------



## Apilapalés (24 Ene 2012)

La Policía, más Inspección de Trabajo, entran a un locutorio propiedad de un nigeriano en Gijón, resultado:

-Se descubre que tiene a un compatriota trabajando gratis, con la promesa de tramitar en un futuro su permiso de residencia, aprovechando su condición de "empresario".

-Se descubre que hace esto mismo en otros dos locutorios de su propiedad en Oviedo.

-Se descubre que tenía una pequeña ONG de ayuda al emigrante que recibía ayudas institucionales puesta al servicio de su lucro personal. 


La noticia de la chacha ladrona venía de regalo.











Dos nigerianos detenidos por explotar a compatriotas. El Comercio
Dos nigerianos detenidos por explotar a compatriotas 

Tenían empleados en locutorios a los que no pagaban y obligaban a pernoctar en los locales


18.01.12 - 02:40 - 
O. SUÁREZ | GIJÓN. 


Agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía detuvieron a dos ciudadanos de origen nigeriano acusados de un delito contra los derechos de los trabajadores, por explotar a otros compatriotas en la gestión de sus negocios con la promesa de proceder a su regularización y la tramitación de su permiso de residencia.

La investigación comenzó con un operativo desarrollado junto con la Inspección de Trabajo en un locutorio-tienda de la ciudad, regentado por nigerianos. Comprobaron que trabajaba allí un varón de esa misma nacionalidad que abría todos los días de la semana de 10 de la mañana a 10 de la noche, que no percibía ningún salario, que carecía de contrato de trabajo y de alta en la Seguridad Social, y que incluso se veía obligado a pernoctar en el interior del mismo.

Tras investigar sobre la identidad del responsable del locutorio, descubrieron que era un hombre de 38 años de edad y vecino de Oviedo, que también poseía otros dos locales allí, con empleados en condiciones similares. Se determinó también que era responsable de una asociación de ayuda a inmigrantes africanos que supuestamente financiaba con donativos, con ayudas institucionales y venta de productos de sus país. «Sin embargo, utilizaba ese dinero para su propia subsistencia, viajes y lucro personal», según fuentes policiales. 
Con la información recabada, se procedió a su detención y a la de otro varón, «en quien delegaba el primero para gestionar la tienda locutorio de Gijón y que conocía y mantenía el estado de precariedad de los supuestos voluntarios». Fueron puestos a disposición judicial.

Asistenta arrestada 

Una joven de 26 años de origen rumano fue arrestada esta semana acusada de haberse apropiado de varias joyas en la casa donde trabajaba como empleada del hogar. Según han informado desde la Comisaría, a los dos días de empezar a trabajar en la vivienda, situada en el barrio de la Arena, telefoneó a la propietaria para informar que se encontraba enferma en el hospital y que no podía volver al trabajo.

«Todas las evasivas dadas sobre su futura recuperación y el motivo de su dolencia hicieron sospechar a la dueña, que revisó sus joyeros y comprobó que algunas de sus joyas habían desaparecido», apuntaron. Los agentes comprobaron la posible comercialización de los efectos robados y pudieron recuperar las piezas sustraídas, que habían sido vendidas en tiendas.


----------



## Apilapalés (24 Ene 2012)

Un grupo de menores del Materno agrede a otro interno. El Comercio



Oviedo

Un grupo de menores del Materno agrede a otro interno 


Le acuchillaron ayer en el parque de Invierno y la semana pasada le dieron una paliza en su habitación del centro


24.01.12 - 02:37 - 
CH. T./ A. S. | OVIEDO. 
*Llegaron hace un mes* y, desde entonces, los problemas en el centro Materno Infantil son constantes. Ayer, un grupo de 12 marroquíes agredieron a un compatriota, también interno en el centro del parque de Invierno, según fuentes laborales. Le acuchillaron aunque la herida no revistió gravedad. El chico fue atendido en un centro de salud, pero pronto logró regresar al Materno Infantil.

Todos son menores y están tutelados por el Gobierno del Principado. La víctima tiene 14 años. Los presuntos agresores, entre 12 y 16, relataron las mismas fuentes. Sin embargo, el departamento de prensa de la Policía Nacional ayer aseguró no contar con ninguna denuncia sobre lo ocurrido en el entorno del parque de Invierno.

Pero, tal y como relatan algunos trabajadores del centro de menores, no es la primera vez que surgen conflictos entre el grupo de chavales y el joven agredido. La semana pasada, en la madrugada del martes al miércoles, los jóvenes saltaron por las terrazas del edificio hasta llegar a la habitación de su víctima y le apalearon. La Policía detuvo a dos menores y se los llevó a la comisaría, pero al cabo de dos días estaban de vuelta. Los empleados también denuncian que consumen drogas, sobre todo disolvente, y alcohol. Y que tienen atemorizado al chico que ayer acuchillaron. El fin de semana se había quedado en las instalaciones de la calle Pedro Masaveu. Ayer por la mañana salió y se topó con los demás que le esperaban para terminar lo que había comenzado hacía varias semanas.

No es la primera vez que surgen conflictos en el centro tutelado por el Principado. También en otros. El último fue en La Tenderina. Tras varias intervenciones de la Policía Nacional y un incendio provocado en una casa abandonada, el mismo día que los vecinos habían convocado una manifestación por las calles del barrio para protestar por el vandalismo que protagonizaban un grupo de jóvenes que vivían en un piso tutelado, la Consejería de Bienestar Social anunció que los trasladaba a otro piso. Los vecinos del parque de Invierno, sin embargo, continúan soportando los problemas.



Un rumano amenaza al hijo de un hombre que le habra dado 40.000 euros por amistad. El Comercio
GIJÓN

Un rumano amenaza al hijo de un hombre que le habría dado 40.000 euros por amistad




24.01.12 - 02:38 - 
O. SUÁREZ | GIJÓN. 
Agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía detuvieron a un ciudadano *rumano*, de 32 años, por amenazar a un hombre cuando este le pidió que saliera del domicilio de su padre. El denunciante había sorprendido a este individuo en la vivienda de su progenitor en varias ocasiones y le había pedido que dejara de aprovecharse económicamente de él, «ya que en los últimos meses había mermado sus cuenta bancaria en unos 40.000 euros», explicaron fuentes policiales.

El detenido, con antecedentes por malos tratos, supuestamente ya le había amenazado en anteriores ocasiones con cortarle el cuello y con hacerle daño si interfería en la relación de amistad que mantenía su padre con él y con otras compatriotas. 

Robo en Peñarrubia 

Un joven de 31 años, natural de *Bulgaria *y vecino de Avilés, fue localizado escondido detrás de una columna del salón-comedor de un restaurante ubicado en los accesos a Peñarrubia. Había accedido allí tras forzar la puerta de entrada.

Los policías encontraron daños en la caja registradora y los radiadores de calefacción de la planta superior, destruidos. Según informaron desde Comisaría, los desperfectos en los calefactores fueron provocados para extraer cobre, por el que se paga un alto precio en el mercado de chatarra.

Por otra parte, la Policía Local procedió el pasado fin de semana a denunciar a trece conductores que superaron los niveles permitidos de alcohol. De ellos, uno fue arrestado por un presunto delito contra la seguridad vial. Además, detuvieron a un conductor con el permiso de conducción retirado por un juzgado de Bilbao. La Guardia Civil, además, realizó 196 pruebas de alcoholemia, con el resultado de tres positivos. Además, identificaron a 208 personas.


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (26 Ene 2012)

*Al acecho de nuestras hijas: Dos moros intentan violar a dos niñas en los alrededores de un instituto de Cádiz*



> Dos jóvenes de origen marroquí y menores de edad fueron detenidos el pasado fin de semana por agentes de la Policía Nacional de la comandancia de Cádiz, como los supuestos autores de un delito de tentativa de violación que presuntamente cometieron contra dos chicas, también menores de edad, en los alrededores del instituto público Rafael Alberti, en la barriada de la Paz.
> 
> El suceso tuvo lugar al finalizar la tarde del pasado viernes, en torno a las 21.00 horas, cuando ya era de noche. La voz de alerta la dio un transeúnte que fue testigo de los hechos, y que vio a los dos jóvenes detenidos junto a las supuestas víctimas. Al parecer, los adolescentes, de origen marroquí, las estaban acorralando e intentaban supuestamente abusar de las dos, mientras ellas se resistían. Los jóvenes, al percatarse de que habían sido descubierto por aquel testigo, que llamó inmediatamente a la Policía, emprendieron presuntamente la huida a pie y desaparecieron del lugar. Sin embargo, gracias a la descripción de supuestos agresores que aportaron las dos jóvenes, y a la ofrecida por el testigo que dio la voz de alarma, los agentes lograron finalmente localizar y detener a los dos adolescentes el mismo viernes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Apilapalés (26 Ene 2012)

Detienen a un sexto joven por los robos en Cimadevilla. El Comercio

La Polica apresa a tres rumanos que salieron de una tienda con 150 productos sin pagar. El Comercio


----------



## Alejandrito Felnandes (2 Feb 2012)

*Un marroquí retuvo y violó a una joven en La Rioja por rechazar su petición de matrimonio*


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (2 Mar 2012)

Bueno un Nuevo caso de "amistad" entre Pagapensiones y Nativos...8:...mientras la People pensando en el Finde para irse a la playa a lucir el ciruelo ó la almeja...:rolleye:

El presunto 'asesino de los huertos' se rapa para burlar el cerco policial. La Verdad

¿ Múrcia ?ienso: ¿ No es ese sitio en donde hay una asociación PastaFlauta de apoyo contra el Desahucio de Moritos "Güenos" que no pueden pagarse por sí mismos una Hipoteca ó Alquiler de Mierda, pese a la lluvia de ayudas que reciben ?...ienso::rolleye:...si en vez de tener 30 hijos se conformarán con 15 púes ya les llegaría para final de mes...:rolleye:...Y sino les llega púes a robar y a matar Nativos-SangreHorchata...:


----------



## Da Grappla_borrado (2 Mar 2012)

Otro chollo que se acaba



> Las puertas están cerradas. Desde este 1 de marzo los inmigrantes que antes contaban con el servicio de atención que ofrecían las oficinas de la Asociación Pro Derechos Humanos de Andalucía en la provincia de Cádiz se han quedado sin uno de sus principales recursos para subsistir y mantenerse. Estas sedes ofrecían asesoría laboral y jurídica, atendía sus problemas comunes o les ayudaban a formarse. Pero los impagos de los Ayuntamientos, con una deuda reconocida de 281.926 euros, han terminado de ahogar al colectivo que ya no puede pagar a los profesionales que garantizaban este recurso.
> 
> La Asociación Pro Derechos Humanos denunció públicamente hace dos semanas los problemas inminentes que se cernían sobre este servicio que el año pasado atendió a más de 2.000 inmigrantes en la bahía gaditana. Esperaban que esta alarma hiciera despertar a los Ayuntamientos que más dinero les deben. Pero no han obtenido la respuesta deseada. “En El Puerto, solo ha habido silencio. Ni siquiera nos han recibido. Lo mismo, en Chiclana. Al menos, el alcalde de San Fernando nos ha dicho que nos pagará la semana que viene”, lamenta el portavoz de la asociación en Cádiz, Rafael Lara. Los tres municipios están gobernados por el PP.
> 
> ...



2.000 inmigrantes, sin mediadores por impagos municipales en Cádiz | Andalucía | EL PAÍS

¿Cuánto nos habrá costado esto?


----------



## acedece1 (3 Mar 2012)

¿Cuánto nos cuesta a los españoles los antibióticos para cura la sífilis labial?


----------



## Quemao (19 Abr 2012)

Suma y sigue.


Ahora en Gijón otra vez.


Tres jvenes latinos propinan una brutal paliza a un sordo en la Ruta. El Comercio



GIJÓN
*Tres jóvenes latinos propinan una brutal paliza a un sordo en la Ruta*

*Se dieron a la fuga tras dejarlo inconsciente en la entrada de un garaje, sangrando por los oídos y la nariz. *


19.04.12 - 00:21 -
OLAYA SUÁREZ | GIJÓN.



La Policía busca a tres jóvenes de *origen sudamericano que la madrugada del pasado sábado propinaron una brutal paliza a un chico sordomudo de 30 años* en la calle de Santa Lucía, en la Ruta de los Vinos. 

La víctima perdió el conocimiento como consecuencia de las *violentas patadas y puñetazos recibidos en la cabeza. Ni siquiera cuando comprobaron que no se movía cesaron en su ataque*:ouch::ouch:. Huyeron al verse descubiertos por un viandante y ante el temor de que llegasen las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad.

Las primeras hipótesis apuntan a que podría tratarse de individuos vinculados a grupos latinos, que estarían intentando estructurarse de nuevo como organización después de ser desmanteladas en Gijón hace unos dos años.

La paliza tuvo lugar sobre la una de la madrugada del sábado en un entrante de un garaje y se desconocen los motivos que la originaron. Al parecer la víctima, española, se encontraba sola en el momento en el que fue abordada por los jóvenes, que *no superarían la mayoría de edad.*

El *ataque pudo durar más de diez minutos, tiempo en el que se enseñaron con patadas en la cabeza, golpes, puñetazos y pisotones. Lo dejaron tendido en el suelo sangrando por la boca y por los oídos*. Las primeras personas que acudieron a socorrerlo se temieron lo peor. No se movía y respiraba con dificultad. Hasta que llegaron los servicios sanitarios de emergencia y los agentes policiales, trataron de que no se ahogase con su propia lengua.

Fue estabilizado y trasladado en ambulancia al Hospital de Cabueñes, a donde llegó en estado grave. A día de hoy, su vida no corre peligro.

El Cuerpo Nacional de Policía y la Policía Local pusieron en marcha inmediatamente un dispositivo de vigilancia por la zona para intentar localizar a los responsables de la brutal agresión. «Llevaban pañuelos en la cabeza, gorras y pantalones anchos y caídos. Lo tenían tirado en el suelo pegándole patadas y cuando uno de ellos vio que había gente, echó a correr. Los otros dos siguieron dándole y al tiempo huyeron», señaló uno de los testigos.
Violencia en la zona de ocio

El episodio trae a la mente el fatal desenlace del avilesino Francisco Javier Casais González, de 38 años, fallecido como consecuencia de los golpes propinados por al menos seis personas en la calle de Marqués de San Esteban, en Fomento, el pasado 23 de octubre. Ingresó en estado de extrema gravedad en el Hospital Universitario de Asturias (HUCA) por lesiones que tenía en la cabeza. Fue intervenido quirúrgicamente, pero murió a los pocos días.

Apenas dos semanas después, ingresó en prisión un senegalés de 39 años que presuntamente apuñaló a dos chicos a las puertas de un establecimiento hostelero de la calle de Rodríguez Sampedro. Les clavó un cuchillo en el abdomen y el tórax sin mediar palabra después pedirles un cigarrillo.

Este fin de semana, el episodio de violencia juvenil de la Ruta de los Vinos no fue el único ocurrido en las zonas de ocio de la ciudad. En las inmediaciones de la plaza de San Agustín, dos jóvenes de 18 años fueron detenidos después de atacar a a un ciudadano polaco de 21.

La discusión comenzó en el interior de un pub y se trasladó a la calle, donde la víctima se cayó al suelo y fue golpeada por varios miembros del grupo contrario mientras los otros emprendían la huida. Sufrió fracturas en los huesos de la nariz.


----------



## 시켈 ! (19 Abr 2012)

No hace falta buscar entre extrajeros, tenemos autóctonos con cultura "diferente" y poco integrada en su mayoría.
Esta noticia la vi en el telediario y dijeron que los chabolistas pese a traficar con droga han tenido el privilegio de expulsados del poblado donde han vivido y ganado pasta por la jeta en régimen de "realojo".
Eso significa que para echarlos les tienen que hacer la pelota y darles unas condiciones que los demás no podemos ni soñar. Pese a ello se negaron a aceptarlas, porque por cojo*** quieren pisos gratis pero encima en la zona que ellos digan(por temas del "negocio").
Los señoritos , acostumbrados a vivir por la jeta y no pagar ni agua, ni luz ni nada...ahora van y dicen que es que no pueden pagar los irrisorios gastos de los pisos de realojo(que van en función de las familias, pero hay cuotas mensuales de 30 euros, 60...)¡eso es lo que gastan al mes en chuches para sus malcriados niños, quienes vivimos entre ellos lo sabemos!
Así que claro...van los "pobrecitos" y ocupan unos pisos nuevos.


Gitanos ocupan edificio nuevo en A moura, A coruña.
*Chabolistas de Penamoa ocupan más de cien viviendas en un edificio coruñés*
Un grupo de unas cincuenta personas vinculadas con el poblado chabolista de Penamoa ocupan, desde hace días, los pisos de un edificio de nueva construcción situado en el barrio coruñés de A Moura. Se trata de ciento cincuenta viviendas que aún no han sido entregadas a sus propietarios —la promotora encargada de la obra entró en concurso de acreedores antes de habilitar servicios básicos como el agua o la electricidad— y en las que ahora residen varias familias procedentes del campamento de Penamoa, que será desalojado por completo el próximo viernes 20 de abril. *Afirman que no tienen «otro lugar a donde ir».* 


Spoiler



_->falso, ha salido una persona del ayuntamiendo diciendo que se les adjudicaron pisos de realojo.
Y en todo caso, aunque así fuera...los que no pueden pagar hipotecas tampoco tienen dónde ir y tienen que dejar SUS casas, compradas legalmente. Estos estaban en un terreno donde edificaron por la jeta y además deberían hasta cobrarles lo que deben en luz y agua gratis, y alquiler de terreno, por listos. O que tengan esa deuda pendiente hasta que la paguen. 
Que a mí no me dejan ir de camping al lugar que me de la gana sino pagando un camping habilitado.
_



*«Huelga de silencio»*
A media tarde de ayer, un grupo de okupas se resguardaban de la lluvia en la entrada del edificio. «Puedes preguntar lo que quieras, no vamos a hablar», comentan a ABC. Después de la intervención policial, los chabolistas se declararon en «huelga de silencio hasta ver lo que pasa». Tampoco quieren que se tomen fotografías. *«Esta gente se enfada mucho»*, advirtió a ABC el que asemeja ser el portavoz de los exchabolistas. Mientras tanto, los vecinos de la zona se muestran inquietos y curiosos. «Yo me enteré hoy», dijo a este diario una viandante, «no sé que opinar, pero a nadie le gusta esto», añadió esta mujer.

*Un «Penamoa vertical»*
Por el contrario, los dueños de las viviendas ocupadas no tienen problemas a la hora de manifestarse. *«Muchos hemos invertido en esos pisos el trabajo de muchos años»*, lamentan desde hace semanas. En la misma línea, la presidenta de la asociación de vecinos de O Ventorrillo, Rosa Barreiro, confirmó ayer que la organización que lidera también denunciará la ocupación ante la Policía Nacional, para sumarse a las quejas de los dueños. «Nos preocupa que se instale en este inmueble un Penamoa vertical», dijo Barreiro.

Fuente: http://www.abc.es/20120412/comunidad-gal...20412.html


*Un inmueble en A coruña fue tomado por parte de familias de etnia gitana originarias de Penamoa*

La toma de un edificio por parte de familias de etnia gitana originarias de Penamoa vuelve a incendiar el departamento de Servicios Sociales. Pero no solo ese. Ayer, cinco días después de que comenzara la ocupación, la Delegación del Gobierno envió a la zona un retén de policías que para comprobar *los daños* en el inmueble, que, por cierto, no son graves. ->de momento, ¡solo llevan unos días, espera y verás!
Lo peor son las puertas, que han tenido que ser forzadas. El resto, *«más o menos* bien», según uno de los agentes.

La entrada policial fue muy tranquila. Incluso los ocupantes bromearon con los agentes. *Uno de ellos animó a un funcionario a que ocupase un piso con su familia, «que no te va a faltar de nada».*

Por su parte, el primer teniente de alcalde, Julio Flores, mantuvo ayer por la mañana una reunión con la presidenta de la Asociación de Vecinos del Ventorrillo, Rosa Barreiro, y con el subdelegado del Gobierno, Jorge Atán, para analizar la situación creada después de la ocupación del edificio y los pasos a dar para buscar una solución urgente a esta situación. Rosa Barreiro trasladó la preocupación de los vecinos de A Silva y de los propietarios de las viviendas por la ocupación ilegal del inmueble y por la situación de alarma social que se ha originado en la zona.

Fuente: http://www.lavozdegalicia.es/noticia/cor...2C2993.htm


*Los ocupantes del edificio de A Moura mantienen que no se moverán de allí más que por orden judicial*

La atención se centra en el edificio de A Moura, de la avenida de Finisterre, pasada la gasolinera, tras la denuncia de la Asociación de vecinos del Ventorrillo por su ocupación por parte de antiguos chabolistas de Penamoa. Considera la asociación que se ha generado alarma social en la zona a consecuencia de estos cambios.
Ellos mantienen que no se moverán de allí más que por orden judicial. Aseguran que solicitaron las ayudas sociales al Ayuntamiento para salir de Penamoa. El ayuntamiento dice que lo hicieron fuera de plazo. 


Spoiler



_->en cada sitio dice una cosa el ayuntamiento. En tv dijo que al final se les ofreció ir a pisos de realojo pero los señoritos dicen que no pueden pagarlos._


Entras en los portales y *te topas con suciedad acumulada y todos los cables rotos, subes las escaleras y varias de las puertas aparecen con una firma pintada. *
Dentro, habitaciones pintadas pero sin puertas, *calentadores eléctricos en el suelo - de parqué - y cuartos de baño, algunos completos y otros con los inodoros rotos.* Una mesa y tres sillas, un colchón en el suelo, algunas cazuelas, cajas con ropa y muchas botellas de agua porque no hay agua ni tampoco luz. Es el aspecto que tienen muchas de las viviendas ocupadas por vecinos como Esther, Israel o Humberto. 


























Abuelos, jóvenes, algún niño pequeño....son más de medio centenar de familias las que ocupan las viviendas vacías de todo el edificio de A Moura. ¿Y sobre las denuncias de trapicheo de droga? Al menos las familias con las que hemos hablado, niegan que lo haya.
Dicen tener buena relación con los jóvenes del movimiento Okupa que siguen allí. Incluso estudian organizar algunas actividades que entretengan a los más pequeños.

*Importante* escuchar lo que los mismos gitanos dicen en la *fuente*.Me parece denigrante que dejen sin viviendas a un centenar de personas... y la tranquilidad con la que lo dicen.Hahaha como no tenia dondedir aaaaaay almicaaa.
Fuente:
http://radiocoruna.com/informativos-radi...n10205.htm

*Aumento de la presencia policial en el edificio ocupado de A Moura*
Algunas imagenes extraidas de La voz de galicia:












*Flores reconoce que la mayoría de los exchabolistas de Penamoa que ocuparon el edificio trafican o traficaron con droga
*
El primer teniente de alcalde, Julio Flores, pidió esta mañana al juez que tramite «de forma urgente» el desalojo del edificio de A Moura. Junto al edil de Servicios Sociales, Miguel Lorenzo, y de la presidenta de la asociación vecinal del Ventorrillo, Rosa Barreiro, *el segundo del Gobierno local presentó en los juzgados un informe sobre las familias que ocuparon en inmueble. Según él, la mayoría vinculadas al tráfico de droga. *Asimismo reconoció que teme un efecto llamada y que aumentes los ocupas, por lo que «es urgente que el juez actúe de inmediato».

Mientras, la presencia policial en el edificio va en aumento. Hasta tres patrullas vigilan que no se produzcan nuevas ocupaciones.


Mas fuentes recogidas: 
http://www.laopinioncoruna.es/coruna/201...98368.html


----------



## Quemao (21 Abr 2012)

Suma y sigue: 


Cuatro rumanos detenidos por robar tabletas electrnicas en centros comerciales. El Comercio


*
Cuatro rumanos detenidos por robar tabletas electrónicas en centros comerciales*
21.04.12 - 00:18 -

O. S. | GIJÓN.



Dos hombres y dos mujeres de nacionalidad rumana fueron detenidos esta semana por agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía como presuntos integrantes de un grupo especializado en el hurto de tabletas informáticas de la marca Apple en centros comerciales de Gijón y Lugones. Según informaron desde la Comisaría, «estaban perfectamente coordinados y mientras unos ejercían labores de distracción del resto de empleados con consultas sobre algún producto, calidad y comparativa de calidades y precios, otros se apropiaban de los artículos ocultándolos en bolsos de mano y bolsas apantalladas». Se llevaron efectos por valor de 10.000 euros.

El pasado martes quisieron volver a actuar en una de las superficies donde habían sustraído el día anterior, si bien un vigilante de seguridad vio a uno de ellos intentando robar un Ipad. El hombre fue detenido por los servicios de seguridad y cuando trataron de interceptar al resto de los componentes del grupo, éstos huyeron a bordo de un vehículo de matrícula francesa.

Las dos mujeres fueron arrestadas poco después en el lugar en el que se hospedaban y el cuarto integrante pudo ser localizado en un garaje al que había acudido a reparar la luna del vehículo que se había roto durante su huida del centro comercial. Les intervinieron tres bolsas apantalladas y un bolso de mano aluminizado, varios rollos de cinta adhesiva y numerosos teléfonos móviles.


----------



## Quemao (9 May 2012)

Suma y sigue:


Encarcelado un joven y otros dos en busca por tres violaciones en Oviedo y Avilés - La Nueva España - Diario Independiente de Asturias


*Encarcelado un joven y otros dos en busca por tres violaciones en Oviedo y Avilés*

*El detenido asaltó a dos mujeres de 47 y 26 años en la estación avilesina y un piso ovetense l La tercera víctima, de 18 años, fue atacada en el Campo *

Oviedo, L. Á. VEGA /
E. VÉLEZ

*[SIZE="5]Tres mujeres de entre 47 y 18 años fueron violadas [/SIZE][/B]en los últimos quince días en agresiones sexuales registradas en Oviedo y Avilés. [B][SIZE="5"]El autor de dos de las violaciones, un joven dominicano[/SIZE]*, ya ha pasado a disposición judicial y se encuentra ingresado en el centro penitenciario de Villabona. Agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía buscan ahora a dos individuos latinos en relación con la última de las violaciones, de la que fue víctima en la madrugada del pasado domingo, día 6, una joven ecuatoriana de 18 años en el Campo San Francisco.

La *cadena de violaciones se inició el pasado 24 de abril en Avilés, según indicaron fuentes cercanas al caso. Allí, el joven ahora encarcelado asaltó a una mujer de 47 años de edad en los baños de la estación de autobuses, situada en la avenida de los Telares. La Policía contaba con las grabaciones de las cámaras de seguridad de la estación, así como con el testimonio de la mujer, para dar con el autor de la agresión sexual.*

La oportunidad para detener al violador no se produjo hasta unos días después, el 29 de abril, aunque desgraciadamente a consecuencia de una nueva violación. La agresión sexual se produjo, según fuentes cercanas a la investigación, en un piso de la calle de la Argañosa, de Oviedo, y la víctima fue una joven de 26 años. En el piso donde se produjo esta segunda violación vivían varias personas y una de ellas facilitó al presunto agresor una llave de la casa con el fin de que pasase la noche. Una vez en el interior del piso, se encontró allí a la joven y cometió la agresión.

Fue la denuncia de esta joven la que permitió en las horas siguientes que fuese detenido el autor de las dos agresiones, *un joven dominicano de menos de treinta años.*

El joven fue identificado sin lugar a dudas por la víctima ovetense y pasó a disposición del Juzgado de guardia de Oviedo el pasado viernes, día 4. El juez ordenó su ingreso en prisión tras escuchar su declaración. El joven se negó a reconocer los hechos, según señalaron fuentes cercanas al caso.

Tras pernoctar en la prisión de Villabona durante el fin de semana, el presunto autor de las agresiones fue conducido ayer por la mañana a los juzgados de Avilés, donde participó en una rueda de reconocimiento en la que fue identificado sin lugar a dudas por la mujer de 47 años a la que había agredido en los baños de la estación de autobuses.

El juez que instruye las diligencias en Avilés ordenó su ingreso en prisión también por esta agresión sexual, según indicaron fuentes de la investigación. La defensa de los intereses de las víctimas se ha encargado el Centro de Asistencia de Víctimas de Agresiones Sexuales (Cavasym) y a la letrada Ana María González Martínez.

Por lo que se refiere a la última de las violaciones, se registró en la madrugada del domingo en el Campo San Francisco. La víctima de esta última agresión sexual, la tercera en menos de quince días, es una joven de ecuatoriana de 18 años que se dirigía a su domicilio después de haber estado divirtiéndose con sus amigos en la calle del Rosal.

Según la versión de los hechos que maneja la Policía, participaron en el asalto *dos jóvenes latinos*. 

Mientras uno agarraba a la joven por detrás, el otro la violó. La Policía recibió una llamada de emergencia de un viandante que escuchó los gritos de socorro de la joven, pero cuando llegaron los agentes del Cuerpo Nacional de Policía ya no fue posible encontrar a los autores de la agresión. La joven fue encontrada tirada en el suelo, totalmente hundida tras la grave experiencia vivida. Se desconoce si, aparte de ser agredida sexualmente, puso sufrir otras lesiones causadas por los autores de los hechos para lograr reducirla.

Fuentes cercanas a la investigación indicaron que las pesquisas están muy avanzadas y la Policía confía en dar con los autores de la agresión en poco tiempo. No ha trascendido si los agresores conocían a la víctima previamente ni si habían coincidido con ella en la zona de ocio del Rosal.

No se registraba una cadena de agresiones sexuales tan seguida desde el caso del morciniego José Ángel M. G., condenado a 77 años de cárcel por siete agresiones a siete mujeres, unos hechos que cometió entre octubre de 2007 y febrero de 2008. El Tribunal Supremo rebajó luego la condena del violador, minero de profesión, a 64 años de cárcel.


----------



## Apilapalés (3 Jun 2012)

Va a ser verdad que nos aproximamos a un medievo tecnológico...

La lepra reaparece en Asturias. El Comercio

La mayoría contrajo la enfermedad en países en los que es endémica. Aunque en España sigue siendo poco frecuente, los médicos aconsejan no bajar la guardia 
. 

Desde 2003 y después 31 años sin afectados, el Principado acumuló 6 casos
. 



De los 18 casos que el registro español apuntó en el año 2010, 14 fueron importados, y cuatro, autóctonos

«En la propagación de la lepra siempre influyeron las migraciones. Ya ocurría en la Edad Media»

«Hace siglos fue Europa la que llevó la dolencia a América. Ahora vuelve de forma excepcional»
. 




La lepra, una enfermedad que teníamos olvidada, ha reaparecido en Asturias. Ha vuelto de forma algo tímida y a un ritmo muy lento, ya que el número de casos que se diagnostican cada año en el Principado se podrían contar con los dedos de una mano. Dos en lo que va de 2012. La misma cifra en 2011. Seis afectados en total si nos retrotraemos a 2003, cuando la infección irrumpió en la comunidad asturiana después de 31 años ininterrumpidos de ausencia. Pero el caso es que la lepra, una dolencia de antaño y que asociamos a enfermos retratados en color sepia, vuelve a estar presente.

Reaparece de otra manera, sin leproserías ni estigmatizaciones inhumanas, y con infecciones esporádicas, lo más importante desde el punto de vista epidemiológico. Pero pese a todo y aunque en España sigue siendo una dolencia «poco frecuente», los médicos aconsejan mantenerse atentos. Muchos, la inmensa mayoría, no han visto un leproso en su vida, pero un estudio reciente del Hospital de Enfermedades Tropicales de Londres alerta de que existe un retraso en el diagnóstico de hasta un 80%, lo que aumenta el riesgo de que los afectados acaben desarrollando discapacidades más graves como consecuencia de la enfermedad.

La vuelta de la lepra, también denominada enfermedad de Hansen en honor a quien la identificó hace casi un siglo y medio, será uno de los temas que se aborden en el 40 Congreso Nacional de Dermatología que desde el próximo miércoles, y con la asistencia de más de un millar de especialistas, se celebrará en el Palacio de Calatrava, en Oviedo. El presidente del Comité Organizador del simposio, el doctor José Sánchez del Río, jefe de Dermatología del Hospital de Cabueñes, sitúa a la lepra entre las principales enfermedades emergentes de la piel. «Es un hecho que no podemos perder de vista», asegura.

Pese a que la totalidad de los casos de lepra notificados en Asturias en los nueve últimos años corresponden a infecciones importadas (los enfermos se contagiaron fuera), cabe indicar que España ya contabilizó algún caso autóctono. Según apunta Francisco Vázquez, jefe de Sección de Dermatología del HUCA y profesor de la especialidad por la Universidad de Oviedo, de los 18 nuevas infecciones declaradas en 2010 en el Registro Estatal de Lepra de España, 14 correspondieron a extranjeros y 4 a españoles. 

India, Brasil e Indonesia 

«La lepra en nuestro medio y en la actualidad tiene una relación importante con personas provenientes de zonas endémicas subtropicales». La India, Brasil e Indonesia son los países con mayor número de enfermos en el mundo. Según la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) en 2011 hubo 228.474 nuevos casos de lepra. El 75% se concentra en los países citados.

En cualquier caso, el doctor Vázquez aclara que en España, debido a su baja frecuencia epidemiológica, está considerada como una patología eliminada, «ya que sus posibilidades de expansión y contagio son mínimas». El criterio de eliminación de la lepra como problema de salud pública es alcanzar unas tasas inferiores a un caso nuevo por cada 10.000 habitantes. España suele registran entre 20 y 25 infecciones al año, la mayoría están notificadas en Cataluña.

Los seis casos de lepra acumulados en Asturias desde su reaparición en 2003, de los que sólo 4 se pueden considerar nuevos, «no tienen otra repercusión que la personal, es decir, sólo para la persona que padezca la enfermedad, y a la que hay que procurar darle una asistencia precoz y eficaz, sin retrasos en el diagnóstico, y sin complicaciones. No creo que adquiera una importancia social como posible enfermedad contagiosa, dado que la posibilidad de contraer la patología tras contacto es muy reducida», opina Francisco Vázquez.

Este dermatólogo del Hospital Central, que se ha ocupado de recopilar e investigar los últimos afectados de lepra registrados en el Principado, asegura que los casos autóctonos se han erradicado en España y en Europa, «y las cifras que tenemos se consideran tan irrelevantes a nivel de la OMS, que no se notifican por este organismo de forma oficial».

De los egipcios hasta ahora 

Aunque no se la identificó hasta 1873, la infección causada por el bacilo 'mycobacterium leprae' ya era conocida por antiguas civilizaciones como la egipcia. Tal y como recuerda el doctor Vázquez, la lepra siempre estuvo vinculada a las migraciones. «Ya ocurría en la Edad Media, pero evidencias actuales basadas en genómica comparativa sitúan su origen en el este de África, desde donde se propagó a Oriente Medio a través de la Ruta de la Seda, y posteriormente hacia Asia y Europa». Su llegada a América fue posterior, «lo hizo desde Europa, a través de los movimientos de colonización, y desde África, mediante el tráfico de esclavos. Ahora vuelve a Europa pero lo hace de forma excepcional», insiste.


----------



## PSOE-2024 Cuenta Oficial. (4 Abr 2022)

La iglesia bethel es una kk


----------

